# The Breakfast Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Good beginnings! Pull an IHOP trick and pair a plate of pancakes with those eggs. Now that's a breakfast. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Good beginnings! Pull an IHOP trick and pair a plate of pancakes with those eggs. Now that's a breakfast. :amazing:


along with a cuppa coffee too.


----------



## Howard

Pancakes, eggs and slabs of bacon, juice and coffee.


----------



## SG_67

I'll post a pic next time, but by far the heartiest and most decadent breakfast I've had is from Hash House A-Go-Go.

https://www.hashhouseagogo.com/
P.S. just realized the Chicago location has closed. We were last there a little over a year ago. Oh well.


----------



## Peak and Pine

An egg is cracked into a coffee mug, stirred with a fork and placed in the micro for 30 seconds while a single slice of whole wheat is toasting. Stir again and micro for a full minute, remove, slice toast in half, empty perfectly-scrambled egg on one half, close up and enjoy and if you're doing this at home you can be shirt and shoeless because you've just served yourself. Note no butter or other grease used or needed and no pan to scrape. Around 160 calories. I've done this each morning since they invented the microwave. Before that I slurpped bowls of mush.


----------



## eagle2250

SG_67 said:


> I'll post a pic next time, but by far the heartiest and most decadent breakfast I've had is from Hash House A-Go-Go.
> 
> https://www.hashhouseagogo.com/
> P.S. just realized the Chicago location has closed. We were last there a little over a year ago. Oh well.


Paraphrasing a line from the movie Jerry McGuire and a related song by Kenny Chesney, "You had me at that picture of Andy's famous Turkey and Waffles Tower!" Hello! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Pancakes, eggs and slabs of bacon, juice and coffee.


Howard, usually, I'd want to swap out the pancakes for waffles, but that dish just looks too perfect to mess with. Also, in heaven, sunny-side-up eggs come exactly as shown - crisp at the edges, but with the yokes high up and ready to break and run.


----------



## Oldsarge

I travel too much to keep chickens but the image of a perfectly fried egg standing tall and round so tempts me that perhaps one day I will break down and get some. Having eggs flatten out al over the griddle because they're from cold storage is really disappointing.


----------



## Andy

Breakfast! My favorite meal of the day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Andy said:


> Breakfast! My favorite meal of the day.


Especially when someone else is cooking it! That's what always gets me in trouble on river cruises in Europe. The breakfasts are All-You-Can-Eat buffets . . . and I can eat way too much.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Have you ever enjoyed duck eggs? The eggs seem somewhat larger and the yolks more richly flavored and stand taller when cooked,:icon_scratch: than chicken eggs. I'm not sure the difference is really worth the premium price paid for the eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

A very knowledgeable author once recommended that in the rainy ol' PNW, it makes no sense to keep laying hens. Instead she suggests laying ducks, of which there are a surprising number of varieties. Whooda thunk?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> That's what always gets me in trouble on* river cruises* in Europe. The breakfasts are All-You-Can-Eat buffets . . . and I can eat way too much.


River cruises, with an* s*, this is something you do on a regular basis? Parden my ignorance, but the words _river_ and _cruise_ in the same sentence are not conjuring up even the suburbs of Nirvana. Aren't rivers for barges, mud, empty milk jugs, dead bodies and, here in Maine (until outlawed) bank-to-bank giant pine logs being current-pushed down stream to the mills?

Come to Maine and I will take you on a river-less cruise through meadows and wood, on foot, with a knapsack breakfast of hard boiled eggs, Lebanon baloney and stream-cooled ale.

Disclosure. I was in Germany once and too nervous and busy looking for gun mounts to notice if there were rivers. There probably are lovely ones all through Europe, you've sailed them I bet, but some, the Somme and the Marne, conjur up visions that would be tough for me to get over. What do you do on a river cruise that you would not be doing on an automobile cruise hugging the bank, except not driving of course? And the eats, to use the non European vernacular.


----------



## Oldsarge

I like river cruises because I don't like being out of sight of land. As to cruising through the wilderness on foot? Been there, done that--over _passes_ that were 11,000 ft altitude. I like the fact that you get to your hotel and your hotel takes you places. No unpacking/repacking. The meals are 4-5 star, the guides knowledgeable and accomodating. The company is literate and educated. I've done adventure. I've nearly been killed. I'm not looking for repeats. I leave for Brittany, Normandy, the Seine and Bordeaux in October. I shall endeavor not to gain too much weight.

And Andy is a reference. We had a ball.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Interesting. Would this be an assisting living cruise, or do they let you out on your own?


----------



## Oldsarge

Some meals are on your own but the furnished ones are great. And you aren't required to eat on ship. Just make sure you're back before departure to the next village/town/city depending on what part of the river you're on.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> Some meals are on your own but the furnished ones are great. And you aren't required to eat on ship. Just make sure you're back before departure to the next village/town/city depending on what part of the river you're on.


I'm having difficulty picturing this. Is the craft motorized, or do brawny locals pole it along? And who pays whom to travel this way, you pay them or they pay you? I may be too heavy into Huck Finn with my thinking here.


----------



## Oldsarge

Depending on the company you go with, the cruise is either comfortable or posh. I'm not into posh. Give me a cruise ship-let with about 100 passengers and a crew to take care of you and i'm content. I don't need a luxurious stateroom because what are you going to do there but sleep and change clothes? Walking tours of river front villages, good food, good wine and good company. Kind of like living in AAAC.


----------



## Howard

Has anyone ever been to a breakfast buffet?


Fading Fast said:


> Howard, usually, I'd want to swap out the pancakes for waffles, but that dish just looks too perfect to mess with. Also, in heaven, sunny-side-up eggs come exactly as shown - crisp at the edges, but with the yokes high up and ready to break and run.


Just looking at that picture, doesn't it make you want to go to iHop's or Denny's?


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Breakfast! My favorite meal of the day.


I love when I have my day off and I can eat so much breakfast that I can feel full later on.


----------



## Andy

Oldsarge said:


> I like river cruises because I don't like being out of sight of land. As to cruising through the wilderness on foot? Been there, done that--over _passes_ that were 11,000 ft altitude. I like the fact that you get to your hotel and your hotel takes you places. No unpacking/repacking. The meals are 4-5 star, the guides knowledgeable and accomodating. The company is literate and educated. I've done adventure. I've nearly been killed. I'm not looking for repeats. I leave for Brittany, Normandy, the Seine and Bordeaux in October. I shall endeavor not to gain too much weight.
> 
> And Andy is a reference. We had a ball.


Large (1,000) Cruise Ship Breakfast buffet (from the recent Scandinavian trip and the largest ocean cruise ship we've ever been on!)










Recent English Breakfast (on land).









And, Oldsarge, I can't find any of the photos from the AAAC River cruise on the Elba. ??


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably because of the spelling? The river is the Elbe. I'll go look through the files. I think I must have at least _some. _Though given what happened afterwards I may have never uploaded them.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nope, lots of pictures of various kinds and places but nothing from the Elbe. Odd.


----------



## Troones

On Saturday mornings I like to prepare half a cup of steel cut oats, half a grapefruit, whole grain toast and a small glass of orange juice. Then tell my wife her breakfast is ready and get back to my bacon and eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

From the Dark Side . . .


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> From the Dark Side . . .
> 
> View attachment 33106


Not sure why it was flagged. Perhaps posted on an overeaters anonymous support site.


----------



## Oldsarge

Meh, it was Tumblr. Who knows why they do what they do?


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> Meh, it was Tumblr. Who knows why they do what they do?


I studied it at first thinking it was phallic, perhaps, or something akin to a Georgia O'Keefe ala doughnut attempt to display the female sex organ.

But alas, they are just doughnuts.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> From the Dark Side . . .
> 
> View attachment 33106


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


Sugar for breakfast, Eagle. To me that's the Dark Side of the morning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> From the Dark Side . . .
> 
> View attachment 33106


I love pastries.


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> I studied it at first thinking it was phallic, perhaps, or something akin to a Georgia O'Keefe ala doughnut attempt to display the female sex organ.
> 
> But alas, they are just doughnuts.


I thought those 2 looked like poop.


----------



## SG_67

Howard said:


> I thought those 2 looked like poop.


That's a long way from Georgia O'Keefe.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Andy said:


> Breakfast! My favorite meal of the day.


And the most important meal of the early morning!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Sugar for breakfast, Eagle. To me that's the Dark Side of the morning.


#124  I had a dark upbringing I guess.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> And the most important meal of the early morning!


It's where you can eat as much as you want and have a light lunch later on.


----------



## Howard

Has anyone ever ate at Burger King and had the Breakfast Platter? Here you have scrambled eggs, sausages, hash browns, pancakes and a buttered biscuit, sounds good?


----------



## Oldsarge

On Active Duty in a post hospital i used to order two eggs over easy, a hamburger patty very rare and a side of hash browns. Ah, to be young and fit once again!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend, my preferred breakfast for midnight chow was the SOS (Sh*t On a Shingle), topped with two eggs, over easy. Those were indeed the days!


----------



## Oldsarge

Something like this might be nice . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

This morning I had avocado toast on sourdough topped with spicy harissa. It’s been seven hours, and I’m still thinking about how good it was.


----------



## Oldsarge

An avocado/feta taco with Safari Hot Sauce is one my regulars. It's really hard to eat just one . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> On Active Duty in a post hospital i used to order two eggs over easy, *a hamburger patty *very rare and a side of hash browns. Ah, to be young and fit once again!


*

At Burger King you can actually have a burger for breakfast how weird is that?*


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> My friend, my preferred breakfast for midnight chow was the SOS (Sh*t On a Shingle), topped with two eggs, over easy. Those were indeed the days!












Eagle I thought you were joking when you wrote that, I didn't even know there was even such a thing!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Eagle I thought you were joking when you wrote that, I didn't even know there was even such a thing!


Nice photo but too fancy for SOS. White bread with white sauce and meat. Meat can be like Buddig or it can be that stuff that comes out of a jar like a roll of bills. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

And it has to be made up in steamer trays!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Nice photo but too fancy for SOS. White bread with white sauce and meat. Meat can be like Buddig or it can be that stuff that comes out of a jar like a roll of bills. Yum.


I don't know if that looks appetizing or not?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I don't know if that looks appetizing or not?


Regardless of how it looks, well made SOS is a very tasty comfort food. Toast some white bread. Make a white sauce of butter or margarine, flour, and milk, seasoned with salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Chop a packet or two of the deli case beef of your choice and put it in the white sauce. Pour the beef laden sauce over the toast. The biggest challenge is ensuring the amount of sauce to toast is correct, ideally mopping the last of the sauce with the last bit of toast. The preferred wine selection is percolated black coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Now that is a handsome sandwich, but I can feel my cholesterol going up just looking at the pic .


----------



## The Irishman

Made one of my favourite breakfasts this morning.

Fry a number of eggs in butter, and then slide them from the pan, adding in about 1-2 tbsps. of white wine vinegar to the butter... Reduce... Pour over the eggs and eat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33269


I love a nice breakfast croissant.


----------



## Howard

The Irishman said:


> Made one of my favourite breakfasts this morning.
> 
> Fry a number of eggs in butter, and then slide them from the pan, adding in about 1-2 tbsps. of white wine vinegar to the butter... Reduce... Pour over the eggs and eat.


I put butter and a bit of water in the pan for fluffiness.


----------



## Oldsarge

Simplicity.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 33305


Damn that looks good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 33305


That looks like the pile of bacon they serve you with a bacon and egg breakfast platter at Tony's (I-75) Diner in Birch Run, MI. They guarantee at least a pound of bacon, five eggs, a pound of hashbrowns and two slices of homemade bread, sliced about an inch thick and a tub of homemade strawberry preserves on the side! Paraphrasing the always entertaining Crocodile Dundee, "Aye, now that's a breakfast! :amazing:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Simplicity.
> 
> View attachment 33305


Just give me a plate of that.


----------



## Dhaller

Lately I've been taking kind of a two-part breakfast. Like a hobbit, kind of.

First breakfast (today, 6am): a cup of greek yogurt with granola, strawberries, blueberries, banana, kiss of maple syrup. Read Espresso app ("The Economist"), WSJ's daily email newsletters.

Went for a 90 minute run.

Second breakfast (today, 9am): 2 eggs scrambled with _crème fraîche, _dash of salt & pepper_, _shredded cheddar, hot salsa, rolled in two warmed flour tortillas. Coffee. Paper (WSJ).

I have a Polish sausage I need to do something with; perhaps tomorrow.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

If I could run for 90 minutes, I'd do the same!


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> If I could run for 90 minutes, I'd do the same!


I've actually been starving all day, no matter how much I eat.

Probably a 3000 calorie deficit!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

I remember the days when I was a semi-serious cyclist. You do burn the calories! I'm encountering the same symptoms as i try and work my way into power lifting.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^ Message to self..."I'm hungry...really hungry.
My breakfast this AM was a lightly salted rice cake, with but a teaspoon of peanut butter for flavor and graced by one of Mrs Eagle's smiles. :crazy:


----------



## challer

Full Irish is the best ever breakfast!



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33019


----------



## Oldsarge

And if you add grits with brown gravy, it's full Zimbabwe. Just the ticket for a day in the bush.


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> Lately I've been taking kind of a two-part breakfast. Like a hobbit, kind of.
> 
> First breakfast (today, 6am): a cup of greek yogurt with granola, strawberries, blueberries, banana, kiss of maple syrup. Read Espresso app ("The Economist"), WSJ's daily email newsletters.
> 
> Went for a 90 minute run.
> 
> Second breakfast (today, 9am): 2 eggs scrambled with _crème fraîche, _dash of salt & pepper_, _shredded cheddar, hot salsa, rolled in two warmed flour tortillas. Coffee. Paper (WSJ).
> 
> I have a Polish sausage I need to do something with; perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> DH


Sounds like a good breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If I could run for 90 minutes, I'd do the same!


How about walking for 90 minutes?


----------



## Oldsarge

It doesn't make me hungry. Working my way up to bench-pressing my weight does! I hope to have it by the end of January, maybe sooner.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33364


I used to love to make french toast, I think I might make that tomorrow morning for breakfast, Thanks Sarge.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Message to self..."I'm hungry...really hungry.
> My breakfast this AM was a lightly salted rice cake, with but a teaspoon of peanut butter for flavor and graced by one of Mrs Eagle's smiles. :crazy:


But if you're really hungry Eagle, make some eggs.


----------



## Dhaller

My problem with French Toast (which I love) is that I never think of it as *breakfast*, so I invariably have breakfast *with* French toast, and thus eat two breakfasts.

Again, hobbitting.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I don't even know what it is and I want it. Darn that looks good.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Looks like shakshuka.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dhaller said:


> My problem with French Toast (which I love) is that I never think of it as *breakfast*, so I invariably have breakfast *with* French toast, and thus eat two breakfasts.
> 
> Again, hobbitting.
> 
> DH


I love pretty much all French toast but...fry bacon. Drain most of the fat. Make the egg and milk with a little vanilla. Use sourdough. Fry the dipped bread in the remaking bacon fat, sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, which caramelizes and crisps up in the hot fat. Serve with maple syrup.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

...then clutch heart and fall face down on floor.

*Thread should be retitled _Start Your Day the Unhealthy Way._


----------



## Oldsarge

Pishtosh! I have lived a long and eventful life. I've worked hard and invested carefully. However long I have left I intend to enjoy. I see no reason for depriving myself of life's good things just to try and squeeze out another week or two of existence. Demographics show that once a man gets beyond the age of 54, his chances of reaching 85 are excellent. In my case, it's probably 95. Bring on the omelets!


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

And I am happy for you, sincerely so. And I will delete you from the list of walking heart-attacks-about-to-happen that I encounter daily in giant masses oozing their way into motorized carts that crawl the aisles of any store that sells stuff by the carton of the kind being extolled in this thread.

Yesterday I approached the drive thru at Taco Bell, reached deep for the $1.29 for a single soft taco, then decided to eat inside for the free WiFi. Taco Bell is often partnered with KFC and at two in the afternoon the large lady ahead of me is ordering something called The Four Piece Combo for $9.99 and I think, is this an abberation, do large people actually lay out ten bucks for a cardboard fulla greased out chicken at two in the afternoon and then I looked around and saw tables full of chompers, large people, some with families of large children all eating things like the four piece combo with biscuits and mashed and gravy and giant tubmblers of carbonated stuff to wash the goo and the crispies down, all at at two in the afternoon. So I took my little buck twenty-nine taco and went back to the truck thinking it's absolutely none of my business what others choose to swill, really, what a nerve I've got to cast judgement upon the big, bigger and biggest among us. And I can remain ethically pure in this matter if I simply choose to cast my eyes elsewhere. After all, I didn't screech back my chair and yell, _Okay all you fatties, clear outa here or I'm calling the cops! _And for the same reason, after posting here early on the plain but YumYum simple, single slice of whole wheat toast cut in half - no butter - upon which is placed a single, small micro'ed scrambled egg - no butter - then folded, and getting no quotes, yeas or Likes for that, quietly departed the thread, feeling fairly potent revulsion in everything imagined that might follow. And man has it ever. And to your cry of _Bring on the omelettes,_ okay, how about a compromise: leave off the _*s*_


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, I rarely use more than one egg and the flavoring tends to be _fines herbes_ from my garden. I am surprised at how much I have come to eat off my own small piece of land. It's comforting.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It doesn't make me hungry. Working my way up to bench-pressing my weight does! I hope to have it by the end of January, maybe sooner.


Good luck with your fitness goals! If ever I should achieve my present day weight loss goals, I will be benching my own weight, plus 30 pounds! Jeez Louise, that is indeed a big if! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> ...then clutch heart and fall face down on floor.
> 
> *Thread should be retitled _Start Your Day the Unhealthy Way._


Well, it's my grandfather's recipe. He made it past 95. He worked in his garden everyday. He played golf regularly, carrying his bag as God intended.

My doctor, year after year, says my cholesterol levels are excellent. I garden, walk the golf course, work out hard at the YMCA every day, and eat as I want, save for portion control.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> I travel too much to keep chickens but the image of a perfectly fried egg standing tall and round so tempts me that perhaps one day I will break down and get some. Having eggs flatten out al over the griddle because they're from cold storage is really disappointing.


There's hope, Sarge. In Austin there has been a proliferation of egg vendors who are obviously feeding and caring for their hens well, as evidenced by tall, almost orange yolks and whites that don't spread inordinately. Of course they command premium prices, but a friend who keeps chickens did the math on cost per egg. It was comparable. I'm sure Portland has such providers. I first encountered them at the local farmers' market. I think I'll go fry one, top it with salsa casera, and serve it with frijoles and a tortilla!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> And I am happy for you, sincerely so. And I will delete you from the list of walking heart-attacks-about-to-happen that I encounter daily in giant masses oozing their way into motorized carts that crawl the aisles of any store that sells stuff by the carton of the kind being extolled in this thread.
> 
> Yesterday I approached the drive thru at Taco Bell, reached deep for the $1.29 for a single soft taco, then decided to eat inside for the free WiFi. Taco Bell is often partnered with KFC and at two in the afternoon the large lady ahead of me is ordering something called The Four Piece Combo for $9.99 and I think, is this an abberation, do large people actually lay out ten bucks for a cardboard fulla greased out chicken at two in the afternoon and then I looked around and saw tables full of chompers, large people, some with families of large children all eating things like the four piece combo with biscuits and mashed and gravy and giant tubmblers of carbonated stuff to wash the goo and the crispies down, all at at two in the afternoon. So I took my little buck twenty-nine taco and went back to the truck thinking it's absolutely none of my business what others choose to swill, really, what a nerve I've got to cast judgement upon the big, bigger and biggest among us. And I can remain ethically pure in this matter if I simply choose to cast my eyes elsewhere. After all, I didn't screech back my chair and yell, _Okay all you fatties, clear outa here or I'm calling the cops! _And for the same reason, after posting here early on the plain but YumYum simple, single slice of whole wheat toast cut in half - no butter - upon which is placed a single, small micro'ed scrambled egg - no butter - then folded, and getting no quotes, yeas or Likes for that, quietly departed the thread, feeling fairly potent revulsion in everything imagined that might follow. And man has it ever. And to your cry of _Bring on the omelettes,_ okay, how about a compromise: leave off the _*s*_


My standard order at a Taco Bell is still one basic bean burrito with extra onion, no cheese, and plenty of salsa. The new stuff they keep concocting freaks me out! I'm sure their frijoles are less than healthy, but they certainly are tasty.


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> My problem with French Toast (which I love) is that I never think of it as *breakfast*, so I invariably have breakfast *with* French toast, and thus eat two breakfasts.
> 
> Again, hobbitting.
> 
> DH


You can eat french toast for anytime whether it be for breakfast lunch or dinner or maybe even a snack at night.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Looks like shakshuka.


and it looks like the egg is in tomato sauce.


----------



## Howard

I had a waffle(s) inside an omelette.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> and it looks like the egg is in tomato sauce.


https://prods3.imgix.net/images/art...es.jpg?auto=format,compress&ixjsv=2.2.3&w=670Here's an image of Shakshuka. Eggs poached in tomatoes, spiked with Harissa and whatever else your heart desires. I don't think it requires a hipster license to make it at home, but one may be required if you order it at a restaurant. It's easy and delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Many mornings I just roll a whole wheat tortilla around a third of an avocado with lime, feta cheese and Safari Hot Sauce. According to the Health gurus on the 'Net, it's remarkably good for me. It certainly tastes good


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Many mornings I just roll a whole wheat tortilla around a third of an avocado with lime, feta cheese and Safari Hot Sauce. According to the Health gurus on the 'Net, it's remarkably good for me. It certainly tastes good


OMG that sounds good!


----------



## Oldsarge

Quick, buy a bottle!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Quick, buy a bottle!


It will be in the rotation as soon as I drain one of the half dozen plus in the fridge! I love hot sauce.


----------



## Howard

I had a slice of cake for breakfast along with a bowl of Cheerios and a banana.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I had a slice of cake for breakfast along with a bowl of Cheerios and a banana.


An Austrian colleague of mine will have a slice of chocolate cake for breakfast.

He's one of those effortlessly fit & slender sorts (even at 56), so perhaps he's on to something.

In the tradition of deciding a single representative of a place can define it, I call that slice "a Vienna breakfast".

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

And, of course, a cup of strong coffee.


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> An Austrian colleague of mine will have a slice of chocolate cake for breakfast.
> 
> He's one of those effortlessly fit & slender sorts (even at 56), so perhaps he's on to something.
> 
> In the tradition of deciding a single representative of a place can define it, I call that slice "a Vienna breakfast".
> 
> DH


I don't think there's anything wrong with having a slice of cake for breakfast, What's your favorite cake for breakfast, Dhaller?


----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> An Austrian colleague of mine will have a slice of chocolate cake for breakfast.
> 
> He's one of those effortlessly fit & slender sorts (even at 56), so perhaps he's on to something.
> 
> In the tradition of deciding a single representative of a place can define it, I call that slice "a Vienna breakfast".
> 
> DH


I'm with your friend. I've posted all this before, so I'll be brief, I grew up eating cake, cookies, ice-cream, etc. for breakfast.

While I'll still do that occasionally (to be honest, is a piece of cake all that nutritionally different from a cheese danish or jelly filled donut?), I, overall, eat a-bit-more balanced meals now.

And, I'm 55, 6'1" weigh 150lbs, which is what I've been since reaching "full size" right after college.

For me, it's all been about portion control as I eat pretty much whatever I want, but definitely in smaller portions as I've gotten older (and I work out daily). And, as noted, I've improved my diet overall, but still, at least once a week (honestly two or three times), I'll have a piece of cake or cookies for breakfast (or lunch).


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with having a slice of cake for breakfast, What's your favorite cake for breakfast, Dhaller?


I'd say for breakfast I'm a coffee cake man, myself.

There's a cafe in my neighborhood - Hodgepodge - which serves what they call a blueberry crumble (and which I would call a blueberry coffee cake). Quite good.

But I grew up on my dad's coffee cake (which I'm sure was some concoction of bisquick, seeing as how this was in the 70s and 80s). Topped with coconut flakes and baked, so the coconut would be toasted. I could eat a whole pan of that.

DH


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> I'd say for breakfast I'm a coffee cake man, myself.
> 
> There's a cafe in my neighborhood - Hodgepodge - which serves what they call a blueberry crumble (and which I would call a blueberry coffee cake). Quite good.
> 
> But I grew up on my dad's coffee cake (which I'm sure was some concoction of bisquick, seeing as how this was in the 70s and 80s). Topped with coconut flakes and baked, so the coconut would be toasted. I could eat a whole pan of that.
> 
> DH


I think one day this week I might want to buy a slice of cake for a breakfast snack, those are a bit expensive at Stop N Shop.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Shashuka!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33609
> View attachment 33610


Looking at those pictures of a rather magnificent breakfast, oddly I find myself reminded of the classic Ronnie Milsap tune, "I'm having daydreams about night things...and it isn't even 7am!" As I sit here, munching on my morning rice cake, I can't help but think...I gotta get me a new dietician.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, you do!


----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Eagle, this should be healthy enough for your morning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33609
> View attachment 33610


That's a lot of meat, I bet you get hungry posting those pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, I don't start posting pictures like that when I'm hungry. It could get dangerous.


----------



## Dhaller

You know, I have *yet* to try avocado toast.

(I think in part because I fear buying avocados - I have no idea what I'm looking for. Just a shopping failure I've never really tried to overcome.)

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dhaller said:


> You know, I have *yet* to try avocado toast.
> 
> (I think in part because I fear buying avocados - I have no idea what I'm looking for. Just a shopping failure I've never really tried to overcome.)
> 
> DH


Just feel them. Slightly soft is pretty but edible. Fairly soft is less pretty but still edible. Really soft is ugly and not really edible. You can learn all you need to know about avocados for under ten dollars. The ones that are too hard will ripen on the counter. Pick up some lemons and maybe a bottle or jar of spicy harissa.


----------



## Oldsarge

Just gently flick the stem. If it pops off, the avocado is ready to eat. If it's still stuck, take it home and check it every morning. How do I know this? I graduated from UC, Riverside, the world's center of avocado and subtropical agricultural research. You wouldn't believe the things that they have growing in their experimental groves!


----------



## Oldsarge

I personally don't like coconut but for those who do, this might be the ultimate.


----------



## Oldsarge

And for a change away from hash browns . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33637
> 
> 
> I personally don't like coconut but for those who do, this might be the ultimate.


It is a beautiful presentation.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, I don't start posting pictures like that when I'm hungry. It could get dangerous.


When I see the pictures, makes me want to make a good breakfast on my days off and relax.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33637
> 
> 
> I personally don't like coconut but for those who do, this might be the ultimate.


Looks like a dessert, what is in that?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And for a change away from hash browns . . .
> 
> View attachment 33638


Those just may be some of the most appetizing /visually appealing fried taters that I can recall having ever seen appear on my monitor! It appears they were sliced and fried with the skins on, making them an even healthier option.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I am sorry to report this, but you can make fried potatoes very quickly. Microwave little Yukon golds, dice, and fry the already cooked potatoes, seasoned with steak seasoning. Way faster than I would have thought. Crispy and delicious in minutes!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34237


Is that a slice of scrapple we see adorning the plate pictured above? If so, fix me a plate...I'm on my way over!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34237


That looks like a hearty breakfast.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Well, at least I took the picture while there was still a recognizable bit! Avocado, Maldon salt, lemon, and spicy harissa on sourdough.


----------



## Oldsarge

What? No feta? 😁


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> What? No feta? 😁


Didn't have any. I used enough harissa, however, to mask the deficiency. My lips can't feel my coffee!

🥰


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 34343
> 
> 
> Well, at least I took the picture while there was still a recognizable bit! Avocado, Maldon salt, lemon, and spicy harissa on sourdough.


That certainly won't fill me up, I need the eggs, bacon, sausages and stuff loaded with carbs along with a coffee and orange juice that will make me full.


----------



## Howard

How about for you guys, a pulled pork breakfast sandwich?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> How about for you guys, a pulled pork breakfast sandwich?


Not just for breakfast! One of my favorite local burgers is bulgogi, caramelized kimchi, a spicy mayonnaise, and a fried egg, all on a nice buttery bun. M


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, my aging digestive tract doesn't approve of spicy food early in the day . . . unless it's a avocado taco!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, my aging digestive tract doesn't approve of spicy food early in the day . . . unless it's a avocado taco!


And I can't eat fried eggs without ghost pepper sauce! (Well, I could, but why?) Go figure.

🤪


----------



## Oldsarge

However, by lunch time, bring on the shakshuka!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Not just for breakfast! One of my favorite local burgers is bulgogi, caramelized kimchi, a spicy mayonnaise, and a fried egg, all on a nice buttery bun. M


What is bulgogi?


----------



## Howard

Breakfast is being served in the dining room.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> What is bulgogi?


It's a Korean dish made of thin slices of marinated beef that are grilled. I'm guessing you would really like it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I certainly do. I must start searching out the local Asian markets for a source.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

This morning we had leftover mashed potatoes made into potato pancakes, next to which eggs were fried. The whole was covered with salsa casera and served with warm white flour and butter tortillas and hot coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> This morning we had leftover mashed potatoes made into potato pancakes, next to which eggs were fried. The whole was covered with salsa casera and served with warm white flour and butter tortillas and hot coffee.


Excellent!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> I certainly do. I must start searching out the local Asian markets for a source.


I looked up recipes. They look pretty easy but say to use Asian pears! I had some leftover sirloin that ended up in a cheesesteak. Now I'm wishing I'd made bulgogi. Oh well, there's no kimchi in the house. I want to take up fermenting kimchi, sauerkraut, and sour pickles. SWMBO is not wild about another thing, the crock, in our kitchen!


----------



## Oldsarge

Heah come de Cav! Not a crock, these things. Some wide mouth quart mason jars and a kit or two of Trellis lids and you are in business. I made up a whole bunch of sauerkraut and kimchi with them last year and they work a treat. And being stainless steel, they will last longer than I will. Right now I have three quarts of Spicy Garlic Sauerkraut and a quart of napa cabbage kimchi sitting on my counter and no one who wasn't looking straight at them would ever know they were there. Oderless sauerkraut and kimchi. Whooda thunk?

And include a copy of Lauryn Chun's _the Kimchi Cookbook. _ She's the founder of Mother-in-Law's Kimchi and the inventor of the MIL Grilled Kimcheese Sandwich--a work of art in itself.


----------



## Oldsarge

And fish for breakfast? In a heartbeat!


----------



## ran23

still working on the idea of a KimChi cheese sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> still working on the idea of a KimChi cheese sandwich.


Extraordinarily good, especially if you make it with a combination of fontina and white cheddar cheeses on Dave's Killer 21 Grain and Seed bread.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And fish for breakfast? In a heartbeat!
> 
> View attachment 34389


My fish in the morning would be herring with onions and sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Did that in the Netherlands. Delish!


----------



## eagle2250

Costco used to carry jars of pickled herring ...we used to pick up a jar or two every time we visited the store. Alas, this was a treat that eventually became old (probably do to my gluttony) and we quit buying it. Haven't had any in years, but perhaps it's time? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

We have a famous shad run on the Willamette every March. Now that I have a boat, and given that shad are oversized herring, I may have to do some experimentation. After all, I've already successfully pickled blueberries, green beans, sauerkraut and kimchi. What's to lose?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Did that in the Netherlands. Delish!


I love it when My Mother buys it from the supermarket.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Costco used to carry jars of pickled herring ...we used to pick up a jar or two every time we visited the store. Alas, this was a treat that eventually became old (probably do to my gluttony) and we quit buying it. Haven't had any in years, but perhaps it's time? :icon_scratch:


Was it fattening?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
My friend, everything seems fattening for some of us. Alas, our only option for remaining slim is enforced starvation!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And for the health concerned . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well don't tell SWMBO, but I'll take the skillet breakfast and then put some real effort into talking up how good the fresh fruit was at breakfast! :devil:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34488


Huh? beans aren't a breakfast meal?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Huh? beans aren't a breakfast meal?


In the UK, the Republic of Ireland and most Commonwealth countries they are. And in the winter, bean soup is one of my favorite breakfasts.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> In the UK, the Republic of Ireland and most Commonwealth countries they are. And in the winter, bean soup is one of my favorite breakfasts.


I've always associated beans with franks but never as a breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, here's one for you, Howard, and one for Eagle to drool over.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, here's one for you, Howard, and one for Eagle to drool over.
> View attachment 34546
> 
> 
> View attachment 34547


An Egg McMuffin on steroids. Con you just imagine having to eat your way out of that breakfast sandwich? Yum!  But alas, I just finished my rice cake breakfast...lightly salted.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, here's one for you, Howard, and one for Eagle to drool over.
> View attachment 34546
> 
> 
> View attachment 34547


Are those poached eggs? How do you get them to fluff up like that?


----------



## Mr Humphries

Having had the last 10 days off work I have been indulging my taste for the full English with gusto, normally in conjunction with birdwatching trips. Couple of eggs, 2 toast, 2 links, 2 rashers, mushrooms, hash browns, black pudding and I'll take beans over tomatoes. Suitably reinforced , the Northumbrian avifauna are no match. This morning I started the day with a bowl of porridge with caramelised pears, chopped dates and some mixed nuts and almond milk. The occasional nod to heart health is required.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Howard I get good results by adding a little white vinegar to the poaching water then creating a whirlpool in the boiling water adding the egg to the centre. Adding the egg to the water in a cling film bag also keeps the egg compact. And then there's always the old egg poacher....


----------



## Oldsarge

And there are so many egg poachers you could spend an entire day trying all of them out. It's amazing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A tried and true brekky...Yukon Gold potato microwaved 3 1/2 minutes, diced, sprinkled liberally with steak seasoning (generic, similar to Lawry’s Salt) and browned in peanut oil; strip of fried pepper bacon; scrambled egg topped with American cheese which is then melted by putting a spoonful of water in the pan and putting a lid on it; warm flour tortilla...assemble the whole as a taco, top with Herdez hot (They say it’s hot. I disagree.) salsa casera. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34756


Just plain waffles with butter and maple syrup will do just fine.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's one for Eagle




























And something for Howard


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Here's one for Eagle
> 
> View attachment 34819
> 
> 
> View attachment 34820
> 
> 
> View attachment 34821
> 
> 
> And something for Howard
> 
> View attachment 34839


Thank You, my mouth is drooling.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ +1.....
or, speaking as the resident kitchen gadget addict, Howard might try The Copper Chef's "Perfect Egg Maker." It fries, it poaches, it hard boils and soft boils, it will scramble and can produce a remarkably attractively made omelette! Can it get any better than that?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35091
> 
> 
> View attachment 35092


This reminds me of the days of Sizzler's Breakfast Buffets.


----------



## Howard

Breakfast is served in the dining room at 9am!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Alas, my breakfast so far this bright, sunny Monday morning has been two mugs of Joe, with one ounce of 2% milk added to each. Gotta make up for a heavy family dinner last evening! 😭


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Alas, my breakfast so far this bright, sunny Monday morning has been two mugs of Joe, with one ounce of 2% milk added to each. Gotta make up for a heavy family dinner last evening! 😭


But where's your eggs?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35206


Cannolis and coffee, good combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

One of my favorites, horned beef hash and eggs


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While I can embrace the sentiment expressed, I must ask, is the "horned beef hash" a typo....or perhaps, a Freudian slip of some sort? It's been said that our gastronomical excesses are frequently 'all about sex!' :crazy:


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> While I can embrace the sentiment expressed, I must ask, is the "horned beef hash" a typo....or perhaps, a Freudian slip of some sort? It's been said that our gastronomical excesses are frequently 'all about sex!' :crazy:


Good catch, I'm going with typo.


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm amazed Eagle caught the typo or "slip" as my mind simply goes into vapor lock whenever a fried egg is put on top of a dish. You could have called it "Kathmandu" beef hash and I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ OMG


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35260
> 
> 
> View attachment 35261


What happened to the eggs?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What happened to the eggs?


They're in the waffles.


----------



## cmoore

Friday lunch at the pub.








This meal started out with cheesy potatoes, toast, beans... and that's what everyone else gets.

I was on a diet a couple of years ago and asked them to not include some of the starchy and sugary items since I don't eat them. The barman asked "you want substitutions?" and I said "you know some vegetables would be fine, though you don't have to." That wasn't good enough for him so he decided to make a more "balanced" dish, which is a ridiculous thing to do to sausage and eggs.

Between the barman and the chef, they devised a low-carb meal so I could splurge one day a week. This is what they came up with. I'm not on the diet anymore, but it's still my meal. Not on the menu, the waitress just puts my name on the ticket and this is what comes out.

Funny when you state a goal and people go out of their way to help. It's nice to know some folks are looking out for you.


----------



## Oldsarge

A hearty Southwestern breakfast!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A hearty Southwestern breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 35334


I find myself comforted in the knowledge that the breakfast pictured above will be as gastronomically satisfying , as it is healthy for fueling these mortal coils we inhabit!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A hearty Southwestern breakfast!
> 
> View attachment 35334


And a good cup of Joe on the side.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35349


Don't forget maple syrup too.


----------



## cmoore

Howard said:


> Don't forget maple syrup too.


That's not maple syrup. It's just ... syrup.

Not that it matters. Half the plate is covered by the centerpiece and the blueberries have been spilled everywhere. And they look wrong, like they are still frozen. And the fork is TINY. After you picked off all the shrubbery from the plate and the top of the pancakes -- yes, there are flowers ON TOP of the pancakes -- if you poured syrup on and tried to eat you'd just make a mess.

Though, since the blueberries are already all over the table, maybe they expect that. I dunno.


----------



## FiscalDean

cmoore said:


> That's not maple syrup. It's just ... syrup.
> 
> I usually refer to that stuff as sugar water.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Or there's Japanese style:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35576


Someone went to IHOP for breakfast? Though I must tell you that looks a whole lot more enticing than anything I've seen at IHOP.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Someone went to IHOP for breakfast? Though I must tell you that looks a whole lot more enticing than anything I've seen at IHOP.


When I was a little kid and my grandmother was still alive, sometimes, she'd take me to IHOP for breakfast when I stayed over. I loved it as my family never went out for breakfast (we actually never had breakfast even at home - you were "on your own" for breakfast as my mom would say), but you are correct, even through my rose-colored-kid glasses, nothing in IHOP ever looked that nice. Also, the syrup containers were always very, very sticky.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great memories for sure and your memories provide a very accurate description of the syrup containers, even today!  Thank you for sharing those memories,


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35576


Wow that's a lot of pancakes to consume in one sitting, I bet I can do that.


----------



## Oldsarge

British traditional


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Are we looking at the British version of a Denny's grand slam breakfast platter? More importantly, does Great Britain have any Denny's Restaurants? :icon_scratch: In any event, I want one of those "British Traditional's!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35623
> 
> 
> British traditional


That looks really good.


----------



## Howard

Now this is a Denny's Grand Slam breakfast meal complete with fried eggs, pancakes, sausage, bacon. and coffee. You interested Eagle?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Are we looking at the British version of a Denny's grand slam breakfast platter? More importantly, does Great Britain have any Denny's Restaurants? :icon_scratch: In any event, I want one of those "British Traditional's!


I don't know about the UK but here in Portland we have the Raven and Rose that offers either the British or the Irish version for Sunday brunch. I like the Irish. It has black pudding and boxty!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I seem to have this growing urge to move to Portland, but alas, I don't see the grand kids moving there and if they don't, Grandma won't. Boy this is going to be one tough decision! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Classic Italian breakfast


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know about the UK but here in Portland we have the Raven and Rose that offers either the British or the Irish version for Sunday brunch. I like the Irish. It has black pudding and boxty!
> 
> View attachment 35650


Wow Sarge, how do you eat so good?


----------



## Oldsarge

When I got to middle school, my mother went to work to save money for my college. I was put in charge of making dinner five nights a week. Then a couple of years later, my grandfather gave mom the _Life Picture Cookbook_, the first coffee table cookbook in America. Looking at those marvelous photos gave me a lifelong fascination with food. It's sort of 'I cook, therefore I am.'


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I seem to have this growing urge to move to Portland, but alas, I don't see the grand kids moving there and if they don't, Grandma won't. Boy this is going to be one tough decision! LOL.


I purchased my first home in Portland 27 years ago. While it was no utopia, the easy going lifestyle and lack of crowds made taking advantage of the arts and public events simple. If you want a true picture of what the Portland metro area has become go to YouTube and watch "Seattle is Dying" which was produced by KOMO news in Seattle. Everything you will see in this acclaimed documentary applies to Portland as well. And a $550K to $650K home will not wall you off from the legions of homeless who own the streets in many of our once middle class neighborhoods.

However Portland may still offer respite for those coming from the out of control state of California.

Suffice to say you are lucky that your family will keep you in Florida.

Now back on topic!

There are still some wonderful aspects to living in Portland. And one of them is better than average dining.


----------



## Oldsarge

Much better than average!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Granted. But since the closing of "The VQ" my heart has been wounded. 

I still have Higgins though! (Many others as well)


----------



## Oldsarge

The VQ's chef is, so I hear, going to open a new place simply called 'The Q'. I don't know what the current status is, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

Oldsarge said:


> The VQ's chef is, so I hear, going to open a new place simply called 'The Q'. I don't know what the current status is, though.


For years a group of my hospital pals had standing reservations for us twice a month. (And if we showed up without reservations they would set up a table for us.)

Steaks that were every bit as good as The Ringside and far better than El Gaucho. The salads, the soufflés, everything was top notch.

I'll look for "The Q". If we can mesh our schedules I'd be happy to take you to dinner.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35708
> 
> 
> View attachment 35717


Such a delicious display.


----------



## Oldsarge

The breakfast sandwich . . .










sausage, cheddar, scramble egg on white toast


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The breakfast sandwich . . .
> 
> View attachment 35740
> 
> 
> sausage, cheddar, scramble egg on white toast


I'll take that with a side of hash browns and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
If McDonald's had those breakfast sandwiches on the menu, I could see myself getting one, two or even three of those.....for the mother of all carb hits! That whole grain bread looks downright healthy. :beers:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36389


God Damn, How many stacks of bread and eggs are on that thing? it must be a mouthful! 😱


----------



## Oldsarge

The strange thing about it is that I believe the sandwiches were browned in a waffle iron. It would certainly do a good job of heating the ham and melting the cheese but what would it do to the poor scrambled eggs? For those who like their scramble solid, I'm sure it's fine but I am among the camp that prefers them soft and creamy. Maybe if you added them after the rest of the sandwich was done? 

Eagle, if you can get it, Dave's Famous Bread 21 grains and seeds is the ultimate.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The strange thing about it is that I believe the sandwiches were browned in a waffle iron. It would certainly do a good job of heating the ham and melting the cheese but what would it do to the poor scrambled eggs? For those who like their scramble solid, I'm sure it's fine but I am among the camp that prefers them soft and creamy. Maybe if you added them after the rest of the sandwich was done?
> 
> Eagle, if you can get it, Dave's Famous Bread 21 grains and seeds is the ultimate.


Thank you, my friend. If I can find it locally, I will pick up a loaf. I think they may carry it over at the Patrick AFB commissary.


----------



## Howard

Baked cheddar eggs and potatoes.


----------



## Howard

How about just having a bowl of cereal with some banana slices?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about just having a bowl of cereal with some banana slices?


Tempting, my friend, but I've already eaten my steel cut oatmeal, with walnuts and a hint of brown sugar.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Tempting, my friend, but I've already eaten my steel cut oatmeal, with walnuts and a hind of brown sugar.


and no banana slices?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> and no banana slices?


No...those are calories I cannot afford.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't eaten breakfast, yet, but Cheerios will NOT be on the menu.


----------



## FiscalDean

My Cheerios were topped with fresh blueberries and a little brown sugar.


----------



## Oldsarge

I had a w/w tortilla topped with avocado, feta cheese, fresh lime juice and hot sauce. One of my old standbys.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I haven't eaten breakfast, yet, but Cheerios will NOT be on the menu.


What is your usual breakfast consist of?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> My Cheerios were topped with fresh blueberries and a little brown sugar.


mine was topped with sweet and low.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is your usual breakfast consist of?


Most often an avocado tortilla with feta cheese but this morning it will be frijoles with a fried egg on top.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another breakfast sandwich, pepperoni, tomato and scrambled egg . . . if you can believe it.










And then there's this . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Another breakfast sandwich, pepperoni, tomato and scrambled egg . . . if you can believe it.
> 
> View attachment 36613
> 
> 
> And then there's this . . .
> View attachment 36614


My tears will be cascading around the rim of my plate, as I eat my two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin later this morning!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> My tears will be cascading around the rim of my plate, as I eat my two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin later this morning!


I know what you mean. Old Sarge's pics will be floating in my head as I eat my "good-for-me" shredded wheat cereal (I still think it's shredded cardboard) with "a hint of sweetness" (my inner '70s kid, who knew how to spoon sugar on cereal with gusto, could teach Kellogg's a thing or two about adding sweetness to cereal) this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I know what you mean. Old Sarge's pics will be floating in my head as I eat my "good-for-me" shredded wheat cereal (I still think it's shredded cardboard) with "a hint of sweetness" (my inner '70s kid, who knew how to spoon sugar on cereal with gusto, could teach Kellogg's a thing or two about adding sweetness to cereal) this morning.


In this present instance, I really do feel your pain. When I finally get back under 200 lbs I'm going to celebrate with one or two of Oldsarge's ever so tempting breakfasts! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

A noble goal I share. 197, here I come . . . eventually.


----------



## Oldsarge

And I propose we celebrate thusly.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ those look insanely good. Much better than "slightly sweetened shredded cardboard."


----------



## Oldsarge

Is this breakfast or is it an orgy? Puff pastry rocks!










And then there are those who will eat pizza any time of the day . . . or night!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And I propose we celebrate thusly.
> 
> View attachment 36664


Homemade bacon and egg McMuffins.....Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Most often an avocado tortilla with feta cheese but this morning it will be frijoles with a fried egg on top.


mine is a big breakfast consist of cereal, muffin and sometimes an egg sandwich with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Another breakfast sandwich, pepperoni, tomato and scrambled egg . . . if you can believe it.
> 
> View attachment 36613
> 
> 
> And then there's this . . .
> View attachment 36614


Now that's a breakfast I can sit down and enjoy by myself.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A noble goal I share. 197, here I come . . . eventually.


I'm 166.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And I propose we celebrate thusly.
> 
> View attachment 36664












with cream and sugar.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'm 166.


You , too, will get old . . . and fat. _Sigh!_


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> mine is a big breakfast consist of cereal, muffin and sometimes an egg sandwich with a cuppa coffee.


Now is that egg sandwich maade with a fried or a poached egg and is the yolk broken during the cooking of the egg? I prefer mine with the yolk intact, but Mrs Eagle opines that such is disgusting! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Shame on her!


----------



## Oldsarge

And when we're in the bush . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You , too, will get old . . . and fat. _Sigh!_


That's true, but I'm in a pretty good weight range right now and all my life I've stayed well below 200 pounds.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now is that egg sandwich maade with a fried or a poached egg and is the yolk broken during the cooking of the egg? I prefer mine with the yolk intact, but Mrs Eagle opines that such is disgusting! :crazy:


I pour my egg batter in a bowl, whisk it through and cook it in an omelette form and make a sandwich out of it, maybe sprinkle some salt and pepper or maybe a dab of ketchup too.


----------



## ran23

IHOP opened in town, what a waste of time and money. One hour and we still have not been served. when we did, butter would not melt on the pancakes.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> IHOP opened in town, what a waste of time and money. One hour and we still have not been served. when we did, butter would not melt on the pancakes.


Was it crowded?


----------



## ran23

Usually there is a line outside, they opened a few weeks ago. this was late morning and others were telling their servers, they could not wait that long. Just found out Denny's opened in our small town. Grand Slam time soon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hey, whaddya expect from someone who spent three weeks in France?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36780
> 
> 
> Hey, whaddya expect from someone who spent three weeks in France?


LOL. Well frankly, more...much, much more! Looking forward to future offerings of the same nature.


----------



## Howard

Anybody want a donut for breakfast (except Eagle)?


----------



## Oldsarge

Nope. Much as I enjoyed them in my youth, my dotage forbids.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And for the (slightly) more health conscious . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36952
> 
> 
> View attachment 36953
> 
> 
> View attachment 36954
> 
> 
> View attachment 36955
> View attachment 36954
> View attachment 36955
> View attachment 36954
> View attachment 36955
> 
> 
> waffles, donuts and french toast, who could ask for a better breakfast than that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Here Howard, this one's for you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Here Howard, this one's for you.
> 
> View attachment 36993


I could sure use a big breakfast but I will wait till they finish remodeling our kitchen.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Decadence!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I'm not even sure what it is and I still want to eat it.


----------



## FiscalDean

I'm looking forward to polish sausage and eggs this morning. However, I'm going to substitute American Fries for the hash browns.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I'm not even sure what it is and I still want to eat it.


Same here Fading!


----------



## Howard

Happy French Toast Day!


----------



## Oldsarge

Since dinner will be at 2:00, I decided on a large breakfast and skip lunch entirely. Regrettably, I am very poor at remembering to photo what I eat so the picture of the fried polenta with fried egg accompanied by a venison burger never got taken. My apologies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37286
> 
> View attachment 37287
> 
> 
> View attachment 37288


Reminds me of the days my Mom baked bread she also turned out a few pans of 'sticky rolls!' Yum. Thankls for the pleasant memories my friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37286
> 
> View attachment 37287
> 
> 
> View attachment 37288


A particularly appealing trio.


----------



## Oldsarge

this is for Howard


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37354
> 
> 
> View attachment 37362
> 
> 
> this is for Howard


On the way to Church this AM I settled for steak, eggs, grits and sourdough toast....the best breakfast I've had in a week!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37354
> 
> 
> View attachment 37362
> 
> 
> this is for Howard


You bet it is, all for me and none for you! 😜


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And chocolate croissants!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And chocolate croissants!
> 
> View attachment 37557


Now that looks like a hearty breakfast I can sit down and enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Pecan pancakes, mmm-mm!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37667
> 
> 
> Pecan pancakes, mmm-mm!


My favorite would have to be chocolate chip flavored.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37750


I'll take two of those sweet rolls and a tall glass of cold milk....breakfast of champions....or perhaps yesteryear's champions! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is what goes inside the British Country Clothing before Shooting.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37750


Are those cinnamon buns Sarge?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is what goes inside the British Country Clothing before Shooting.
> View attachment 37795


Why would you have beans for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Those are cinnamon/chocolate buns, Howard, your favorite!

And beans are great for breakfast! I eat the regularly when it's cold outside.


----------



## FiscalDean

Beans for breakfast is fairly common in some Germany and England.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Those are cinnamon/chocolate buns, Howard, your favorite!
> 
> And beans are great for breakfast! I eat the regularly when it's cold outside.


Cinnamon-chocolate you say - sign me up.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Those are cinnamon/chocolate buns, Howard, your favorite!
> 
> And beans are great for breakfast! I eat the regularly when it's cold outside.


I could never mix beans with a hot coffee for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I could never mix beans with a hot coffee for breakfast.


My friend, you will never make it as a cowboy if you can't manage beans and coffee for breakfast. The second stone to the heart on this one is that real cowboys drink their coffee black and decidedly gritty! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37854


Have you considered cross posting that in the Libation Contemplation thread? It could work!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37854


You can't just have bacon alone you would need a ready to go egg scramble in a bowl from Ore-Ida.
Just add an egg and you're ready to go.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you will never make it as a cowboy if you can't manage beans and coffee for breakfast. The second stone to the heart on this one is that real cowboys drink their coffee black and decidedly gritty! LOL.


How about pouring beans IN the coffee?


----------



## Oldsarge

I can eat bacon alone. I can eat bacon with tomatoes and aioli on whole grain toast for breakfast. What I can't eat it this. 😞


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You can't just have bacon alone you would need a ready to go egg scramble in a bowl from Ore-Ida.
> Just add an egg and you're ready to go.


Three or four of those might make for a pretty reasonable breakfast!


----------



## Oldsarge

Egg Nog Cin-a-buns!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Three or four of those might make for a pretty reasonable breakfast!


Wow, 3 or 4 - I max out at 2. I enjoy them, but doughnuts sit in me like lead.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Egg Nog Cin-a-buns!
> 
> View attachment 37951


"Egg Nog Cin-A-Buns" Yum. Well it is indeed the season!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Egg Nog Cin-a-buns!
> 
> View attachment 37951


They look so good.


----------



## Howard

These are ready to made hard boiled eggs in a bag, ready to eat, You can have them for breakfast but remember you must eat them within a couple of days or else they wind up spoiling.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> These are ready to made hard boiled eggs in a bag, ready to eat, You can have them for breakfast but remember you must eat them within a couple of days or else they wind up spoiling.


Convenient, perhasps, but you end up spending four to five times what one should have to spend for a hard boiled egg! I'll boil my own and keep that money in my pocket. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

They pickle well if you have a jar of pickles you just finished. Then you can put them on salads and stuff.


----------



## FiscalDean

Pickled eggs and a nice cold beer is always good. Not recommended for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> They pickle well if you have a jar of pickles you just finished. Then you can put them on salads and stuff.


How long can you keep them in the jar for?


----------



## FiscalDean

Since they're pickled, if stored in the refrigerator they probably have the shelf life of a Twinkie.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How long can you keep them in the jar for?


Legend has it that some of those gallon sized jars of pickled eggs that sit on the bars have been there for generations. I did see one of those relics that sported a tag cautioning patrons to eat them at their own risk. Someone had penciled in, below the printed caution, "Not for human consumption." LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Legend has it that some of those gallon sized jars of pickled eggs that sit on the bars have been there for generations. I did see one of those relics that sported a tag cautioning patrons to eat them at their own risk. Someone had penciled in, below the printed caution, "Not for human consumption." LOL.


I might try that the next time my Mother buys pickles and those ready to eat eggs so I can save the jar of pickle liquid and put the eggs in.


----------



## challer

FiscalDean said:


> Pickled eggs and a nice cold beer is always good. Not recommended for breakfast.


I don't see why not.


----------



## challer

FiscalDean said:


> Beans for breakfast is fairly common in some Germany and England.


And much of the middle east


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> This is what goes inside the British Country Clothing before Shooting.
> View attachment 37795


A Full Irish is about the same and often served with Irish orange juice (Guinness)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38308
> 
> 
> View attachment 38309
> 
> 
> View attachment 38310
> 
> 
> View attachment 38311


That's a good full breakfast and don't forget the morning Joe.


----------



## Oldsarge

This morning, for the first time since my wife passed away, I made sourdough pancakes 'cause my daughter is over visiting. Mmm-mm! That does it. I will now pursue the goal of making sourdough cakes for one. The usual batch is for 4-5, maybe 6.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Master, for those of us of a certain vintage in a certain place.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38483


You have me really looking forward to tomorrow morning's breakfast!. May we assume that is a homespun version of Denny's Grand Slam breakfast platter? :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You have me really looking forward to tomorrow morning's breakfast!. May we assume that is a homespun version of Denny's Grand Slam breakfast platter? :amazing:


Good question. Does Denny's include sweet potatoes? That's what caught my eye . . . after the sausage, of course.


----------



## ran23

More like the 70's all you can eat scramble.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> More like the 70's all you can eat scramble.


I remember the 70's. I didn't want to leave.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I remember the 70's. I didn't want to leave.


LOL, and I say +1 to your comments. Furthermore, I want to go back. My adult kids acuse me of never having left the 1960's and 1970's! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, and I say +1 to your comments. Furthermore, I want to go back. My adult kids acuse me of never having left the 1960's and 1970's! :crazy:


Well, we could just move to the Big Sur on the California coast. That part of the country liked the 60's and 70's so much they actually never did leave. It's a wonder.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I remember the 70's. I didn't want to leave.


I was only 5 years old when the 70's ended.


----------



## Howard

How about a food for fuel breakfast, Bacon And Egg Pan Pie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And for a seriously hungry group . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38699
> 
> 
> View attachment 38700
> 
> 
> And for a seriously hungry group . . .
> 
> View attachment 38701


There are times when getting back to the basics is best, as seems to be the case in this instance. My choice of dining pleasures suggested above would be the steak and eggs breakfast for two! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38699
> 
> 
> View attachment 38700
> 
> 
> And for a seriously hungry group . . .
> 
> View attachment 38701


So much breakfast I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Once again, I'm forced to upgrade my ideas around breakfast in heaven.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Once again, I'm forced to upgrade my ideas around breakfast in heaven.


Yes, but which one? Or are you considering the consumption of both? Now that's a man size breakfast!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Yes, but which one? Or are you considering the consumption of both? Now that's a man size breakfast!


Just the one in the skillet - in heaven, all food is cooked in a skillet  .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yes, but which one? Or are you considering the consumption of both? Now that's a man size breakfast!


I just love making those breakfasts on my days off when I can relax and not have to wolf down my food getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Dhaller

I have some leftover Genoa salami from pizza night (don't all families with children have pizza night?), and some other stuff too (basil), so this morning I toasted English muffins and made breakfast sandwiches of salami, a fried egg, and basil (I was skeptical, but it worked). 

Could use some finesse (maybe a spiced mayo or other interesting seasoning), but it was well-received.

DH


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I just love making those breakfasts on my days off when I can relax and not have to wolf down my food getting ready to go to work.


Many years ago I discovered the luxury of rising early enough to enjoy mornings.

When I was still single, I used to get up at 4am, and usually be at the office at 7. I'd have three hours to read the news, enjoy breakfast and coffee, etc.

That's harder now (amazing how wives and daughters conspire to absorb time!), but I still assiduously avoid *rushing* in the morning!

(I get a physical paper in part for this reason. It's delivered to my house around 3-4am, so it's there when I shuffle out to grab it from the drive at 5. The rest of the family stirs around 6:30-7, so that time is MINE all MINE!)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

All my days are 'off' but not having anyone else to cook for (except the poodle, who isn't fussy) I rarely put out much effort into breakfast. However, every now and again . . . 

I think I'll make up some sourdough batter tonight for tomorrow. It will be an experiment on sourdough pancakes for one.


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> Many years ago I discovered the luxury of rising early enough to enjoy mornings.
> 
> When I was still single, I used to get up at 4am, and usually be at the office at 7. I'd have three hours to read the news, enjoy breakfast and coffee, etc.
> 
> That's harder now (amazing how wives and daughters conspire to absorb time!), but I still assiduously avoid *rushing* in the morning!
> 
> (I get a physical paper in part for this reason. It's delivered to my house around 3-4am, so it's there when I shuffle out to grab it from the drive at 5. The rest of the family stirs around 6:30-7, so that time is MINE all MINE!)
> 
> DH


So now you work and it's harder to sit down and relax with a good breakfast meal?


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> So now you work and it's harder to sit down and relax with a good breakfast meal?


I handle "mornings" in my household (change security settings, turn things on or off, get breakfast ready, drag people from beds, etc) so I simply have less dedicated "me time".

I do enjoy family life, but Henry Higgins does raise some fair points!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Steak'n'egg sandwich.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39568
> 
> 
> The Steak'n'egg sandwich.


An upscale version of the lowly steak and egg McMuffin. When we stop for breakfast before Sunday Services this AM, perhaps I will enjoy steak and eggs for breakfast? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39544


So here's my question - I love the look of all this, but can anyone really eat that full plate and not feel sick?

Two eggs (okay, not anything crazy there) plus the bacon on both sides of the plate (starting to add up), but followed up with four pancakes and I might burst open.

Cut in half, it would be perfect - as a full plate, I don't think I'd make it.


----------



## Oldsarge

When I was 18, that would just get me settled down. Now? I agree with you.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39568
> 
> 
> The Steak'n'egg sandwich.


Now that's a meal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Chocolate Chip Muffins


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39931
> 
> 
> View attachment 39932












Fill up the plate please?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Fill up the plate please?


Thats what grandma's are for.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Thats what grandma's are for.


Has there ever been a grandma, who thought her guests (kids/grand kids) were eating enough. I suspect there is a link to some degree between Grandmas urging us to eat more and our later in life tendencies to overeat? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Thats what grandma's are for.


Can it be a buffet?


----------



## Oldsarge

Here, Howard, you're looking skinny.


----------



## Big T

6:33 AM, and I'm just getting around to checking in. Three cups of Joe and two slices of pizza have motivated me to this level this morning!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Here, Howard, you're looking skinny.
> 
> View attachment 40054





Big T said:


> In just over an hour, I will be tucking into a plate of that, on our way to Church!
> 
> 6:33 AM, and I'm just getting around to checking in. Three cups of Joe and two slices of pizza have motivated me to this level this morning!


A breakfast of champions, for sure! I do occasionally do the hot coffee and cold pizza thing...very satisfying.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Here, Howard, you're looking skinny.
> 
> View attachment 40054


I'm not that skinny, I have a bit of a pot belly.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> 6:33 AM, and I'm just getting around to checking in. Three cups of Joe and two slices of pizza have motivated me to this level this morning!


I had an omelette, banana and a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I had an omelette, banana and a bowl of cereal.


For dinner yesterday, I had a cheeseburger omelette and coffee, at a local diner. But pizza for breakfast, today!

Wife had a club sandwich and said she should also have ordered breakfast for dinner, yesterday! Ah Saturdays!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> For dinner yesterday, I had a cheeseburger omelette and coffee, at a local diner. But pizza for breakfast, today!
> 
> Wife had a club sandwich and said she should also have ordered breakfast for dinner, yesterday! Ah Saturdays!


Big T, Did you at least have coffee with your pizza?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Big T, Did you at least have coffee with your pizza?


Of course! When I don't have my coffee, I go from Big T to Huge T and get very ugly!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Of course! When I don't have my coffee, I go from Big T to Huge T and get very ugly!


"ugly"...AKA : grumpy? :icon_scratch: 
If so, I can surely identify with that! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> "ugly"...AKA : grumpy? :icon_scratch:
> If so, I can surely identify with that! LOL.


Way more than half of a century of drinking coffee each morning, can lead to certain behavior when one does not have said coffee (just ask my dear wife-she has my day plotted from when caffeine wears off and when I renew it!).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40172


I like it but a croissant and coffee will not fill me up, I need a couple of other side dishes and Yes I know I can be a pig when it comes to having a lot breakfast sometimes. A good hearty breakfast is satisfying until many hours later when it's time for a bit of lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge

Something hearty . . .










And very, very British.


----------



## Oldsarge

Meatless Monday allows salmon.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40349
> 
> 
> Meatless Monday allows salmon.


It is hard to imagine any healthier breakfast that a Lox and cream cheese sandwich made with bread sliced from a multigrain loaf. Two of those and a hot mug of Joe and I will be ready to face the world!


----------



## Howard

My breakfast today consisted of a small bowl of Cocoa Peanut Butter Pebbles, banana, small hash browns from Dunkin Donuts and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

I had sourdough pancakes with applesauce . . . and coffee, of course.


----------



## Howard

Today's breakfast consisted of cereal, muffin and breakfast bar.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Today's breakfast consisted of cereal, muffin and breakfast bar.


That's a little heavy on the carbs, Howard. I'd include at least an orange or some grapes.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's a little heavy on the carbs, Howard. I'd include at least an orange or some grapes.


I know what you're saying Sarge, I always get hungry at breakfast time on my days off and I should include a fruit which I try to always include a banana for potassium.


----------



## Oldsarge

or


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I crave the first one, but could actually finish the second one.


----------



## eagle2250

My breakfast today was a poblano pepper omlet at the local IHoP...not bad, but a whole lot of calories. Alas, I may be done for the day!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40444
> 
> 
> or
> 
> View attachment 40445


I will take the first plate and give me seconds too.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My breakfast today was a poblano pepper omlet at the local IHoP...not bad, but a whole lot of calories. Alas, I may be done for the day!


How was the omelette?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How was the omelette?


It was pretty tasty, but in the interest of weight management, I had to forgo the buttermilk pancakes that were to go with it...Oh well.  I would also like toi thank you for the correct spelling of omelet. Looking back at my earlier post, I was sadly not able to manage that. Bummer!


----------



## Howard

This morning I had a bowl of Cheerios, muffin and a granola bar.


----------



## Oldsarge

Two home made blueberry popovers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

My breakfast consisted of Cheerios and scrambled egg along with a whole banana.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fried egg, corn bread and beans . . . with coffee. Maybe two, come to think of it.


----------



## Big T

Slice of pizza, pot of coffee....quiche tonight!


----------



## Big T

My wife makes a top shelf dish, comprised of orzo, loose sausage (hot or sweet Italian), fresh tomato sauce (a marinara), with hard boiled eggs cut up on top. Great first night, gets better for the second!

Should I have a dish of that, right now, or some of the ham & cheddar quiche from our last night dinner?


----------



## Howard

This morning my breakfast consisted of a plate of corned beef hash, I know I shouldn't be eating that cause it contains around 1,000mg of sodium but damn I'm hungry for breakfast and sometimes you get in that mood to enjoy something hearty in the morning. How about you guys? Anyone eat corned beef hash?


----------



## Oldsarge

I love it but this morning I had a breakfast taco.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I love it but this morning I had a breakfast taco.


What's in a breakfast taco?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This morning my breakfast consisted of a plate of corned beef hash, I know I shouldn't be eating that cause it contains around 1,000mg of sodium but damn I'm hungry for breakfast and sometimes you get in that mood to enjoy something hearty in the morning. How about you guys? Anyone eat corned beef hash?


Perhaps once or twice a year I will pair a hefty scoop of corned beef hash with a couple of fried eggs and call it breakfast. I try to eat health enough the remaining days of the year to compensate!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's in a breakfast taco?


Scrambled egg, bacon (or ham) and cheddar cheese with hot sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Prociutto and Gruyére croissant










Hawaiian bread french toast


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps once or twice a year I will pair a hefty scoop of corned beef hash with a couple of fried eggs and call it breakfast. I try to eat health enough the remaining days of the year to compensate!


But shouldn't you be watching your diet, Eagle?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Scrambled egg, bacon (or ham) and cheddar cheese with hot sauce.


I might want to try that one day on my days off.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> But shouldn't you be watching your diet, Eagle?


Yup! But I do occasionally slip-up. It almost always happens when we eat out.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41381
> 
> 
> View attachment 41382


Add a spread of butter to that warm bread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Add a spread of butter to that warm bread.


And an assortment of jams.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41544


Given the seemingly never ending string of breakfast(s) during which my food options included but two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin, I must tell you, the breakfast above looks not only elegantly presented, but delicious as well! Thank you, my friend, for a better perspective.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And an assortment of jams.


What's your favorite jam?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's your favorite jam?


Probably raspberry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Probably raspberry.


Mine would be peach or strawberry.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41573
> 
> View attachment 41574


I love bacon and eggs pan pie.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love bacon and eggs pan pie.


That's quite the plate of food for just one guy. Will you be inviting guests?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That's quite the plate of food for just one guy. Will you be inviting guests?


Sure, care to join me?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> This morning my breakfast consisted of a plate of corned beef hash, I know I shouldn't be eating that cause it contains around 1,000mg of sodium but damn I'm hungry for breakfast and sometimes you get in that mood to enjoy something hearty in the morning. How about you guys? Anyone eat corned beef hash?


Actually this past Sunday, my wife was up rather early for her, and she asked if I wanted breakfast. Well, at 9:00 AM, I'm more ready for lunch (this is what happens if you get up at 4:00). She made a plate of corned beef hash, with two eggs sunny side up laid on top of the hash, with a side of toast.

Not as good as my typical pizza, but not far off the mark!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41694


That looks so good, will the waiter be serving us?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Actually this past Sunday, my wife was up rather early for her, and she asked if I wanted breakfast. Well, at 9:00 AM, I'm more ready for lunch (this is what happens if you get up at 4:00). She made a plate of corned beef hash, with two eggs sunny side up laid on top of the hash, with a side of toast.
> 
> Not as good as my typical pizza, but not far off the mark!


I know corned beef hash has a lot of sodium but sometimes a guy like me needs his salt intake.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I know corned beef hash has a lot of sodium but sometimes a guy like me needs his salt intake.


YaBut, I like corned beef hash! Especially with a couple of eggs sunny side up, laid on top!

I typically do not have a taste for salt, so I figure I'm OK for any occasional foray into a great breakfast!


----------



## Oldsarge

BLT . . . on French toast!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> BLT . . . on French toast!
> 
> View attachment 41796


How about a *BELT*? (Bacon, Eggs, Lettuce,Tomato)?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41858


If I was limited to only a few things to eat for the rest of my life, I'd choose eggs over easy on bread / toast as one of my options.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41857


That looks like a hearty breakfast but should also include a big bowl of cereal and coffee.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41857


----------



## Oldsarge

A proper camp breakfast for a day's pike fishing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42204


Those Swedes make a pretty fair camp knife. Are the fork and spoon part and parcel of a Victorinox Swiss Army knife(s)? I've got a few of those around here...I think?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42407
> 
> 
> View attachment 42408


In better times that would have proven my incentive for saddling up and heading off to IHOP for an omelet and pancakes! I seem to have a screaming need for carbs, this AM.


----------



## Dhaller

eagle2250 said:


> Those Swedes make a pretty fair camp knife. Are the fork and spoon part and parcel of a Victorinox Swiss Army knife(s)? I've got a few of those around here...I think?


I carry a Helle Eggen (not Swedish, but Norwegian) as my bush/camp knife, but I have not yet honored it with such a fine camp breakfast. Must rectify soon.










DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42407
> 
> 
> View attachment 42408


C'mon Sarge where's the scrambled eggs that go with the pancakes and sausages?


----------



## Oldsarge

I ate 'em.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I ate 'em.


Damn You!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42615


Did someone forget to put some ceral in that bowl to keep the fruit company?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Did someone forget to put some ceral in that bowl to keep the fruit company?


I think it's way down in the bottom.


----------



## Fading Fast

Well then, the ratio is well out of whack. I go for an 80% Corn Pops, 20% the healthy stuff ratio and less if the girlfriend isn't watching.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, if the cereal involved is grapenuts, it doesn't require very much along with that much fruit. In any event, I prefer the fruit to the cereal.


----------



## Howard

How about a bowl of Life cereal.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about a bowl of Life cereal.


Not today. This AM I breakfasted on two scrambled eggs with pan fried Spam cut up and folded in. Cereal might push me over the top on the meals calorie count.  Heavy sigh!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Not today. This AM I breakfasted on two scrambled eggs with pan fried Spam cut up and folded in. Cereal might push me over the top on the meals calorie count.  Heavy sigh!


What's your favorite cereal? I used to like those sugared ones but today we're all trying to eat healthy as My Mother is 75 and My Father is almost 80.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't eaten cereal for breakfast for more years than I can remember. The closest I come is _pastine with some melted butter and parmesan cheese._


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I haven't eaten cereal for breakfast for more years than I can remember. The closest I come is _pastine with some melted butter and parmesan cheese._


What does your breakfast consist of?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What's your favorite cereal? I used to like those sugared ones but today we're all trying to eat healthy as My Mother is 75 and My Father is almost 80.


Bran Flakes ...it helps keep the machine running smoothly!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What does your breakfast consist of?


It varies so much from day to day I can't exactly say. I don't even know what I'm making this morning.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Bran Flakes ...it helps keep the machine running smoothly!


Our Family have been trying to eat healthier cereals but once in a while I'll bring home a sugared cereal just for myself and only myself.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It varies so much from day to day I can't exactly say. I don't even know what I'm making this morning.


mine consists of a bowl of cereal a banana and small scrambled egg with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

This morning was French toast out of home baked Whole Wheat bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This morning was French toast out of home baked Whole Wheat bread.


I haven't had french toast in quite some time.


----------



## Howard

This morning my breakfast consisted of a fried egg sandwich and cereal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43203


The most important meal of the day, for sure...a stout mug of Joe to wake our brain(s) and get our respective motors running. Every day's journey begins with the first sip! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The most important meal of the day, for sure...a stout mug of Joe to wake our brain(s) and get our respective motors running. Every day's journey begins with the first sip! LOL.


I like my coffee sugary sweet with creamer, no wonder at my age I'm always hyper.


----------



## Oldsarge

The Full English:


----------



## Andy

Oldsarge:

The "Full English" including blood pudding!


----------



## Howard

Andy said:


> Oldsarge:
> 
> The "Full English" including blood pudding!


With real blood?


----------



## Oldsarge

Of course. When you own a vast estate and are essentially living off it, you don't let all those gallons of red stuff from the slaughter of your livestock go to waste. Besides, it's really quite good.


----------



## Howard

How about a delicious PB And J stuffed French Toast, sprinkle it with sugar along side a cuppa coffee and there you go.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Perhaps we should label this The Full Big Sur?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43443


Be still my heart...that looks like pancakes at Mama's kitchen!


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43443


I'm hoping real maple syrup is on those and not the colored sugar water so commonly referred to as "syrup".


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43443


It needs maple syrup.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43443





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43443


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Full Parisian?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43546
> 
> 
> The Full Parisian?


Love bagels, but it's just not the same without the lox and the cream cheese. Lately I've gotten real lazy and just buy the smoked salmon flavored cream cheese to dress my bagels, before eating them.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43511
> 
> View attachment 43512


Now that's a satisfying breakfast.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Love bagels, but it's just not the same without the lox and the cream cheese. Lately I've gotten real lazy and just buy the smoked salmon flavored cream cheese to dress my bagels, before eating them.


I miss salt bagels, do they still make them?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I miss salt bagels, do they still make them?


:crazy::icon_scratch::icon_scratch: Are we talking about oversized pretzels? Just kidding. The fact is you can still get salt bagels, but to do so you have to visit a real bagel shop. The mass produced versions of salt bagels are much harder to come by. Good luck in your hunt, my friend!


----------



## Howard

I remember having these with either butter or cream cheese and on the side would be a cuppa coffee, good old days.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43711
> 
> 
> View attachment 43712


I like them as omelettes, spread some ham and cheese on them and you have a good breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Eggs Benedict . . . be still, oh my heart!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44013


Looks like breakfast for two at perhaps the Worlds fanciest IHop! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like breakfast for two at perhaps the Worlds fanciest IHop! LOL.


It looks like Palm Desert, to me. I never went to a place as upscale as that, though. My sole reason for being in PD was the opening of dove season.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44013


Breakfast By the pool, love it.


----------



## Howard

Breakfast is served, grab your swimming trunks.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Breakfast is served, grab your swimming trunks.


And a fork!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Breakfast is served, grab your swimming trunks.


As we swim out there, I'm going to yell, "SHARK," and have that breakfast all to myself!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As we swim out there, I'm going to yell, "SHARK," and have that breakfast all to myself!


Invite the shark for breakfast as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44210


Here I sit a bit more than an hour and a half until dinner and thanks to that picture, I'm dreaming of a pancake, egg and sausage breakfast. Woe is me, woe is me!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Here I sit a bit more than an hour and a half until dinner and thanks to that picture, I'm dreaming of a pancake, egg and sausage breakfast. Woe is me, woe is me!


Yeah, that's kind of the reaction I had. This afternoon I'm going out and plant and then recover the beds with cold frame. Hopefully that will take my mind off breakfast, at least for a while.


----------



## ran23

And I just had a simple salad, now I want sausages.


----------



## Oldsarge

I nearly always want sausages, even with salad.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44210


Wow, that looks like a fulfilling breakfast.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Here I sit a bit more than an hour and a half until dinner and thanks to that picture, I'm dreaming of a pancake, egg and sausage breakfast. Woe is me, woe is me!


You can always have that for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

That damned picture has me drooling. Obviously, I need to go to the store!

n.b. I found a sausage in the freezer and made up a plate like that at home . . . and then proceeded to take a video of it instead of a photo and can't post it. Bummed!


----------



## Howard

Has anyone ever had those Hungry Man Breakfasts before, You got scrambled eggs, sausages, hash browns and pancakes in one box, I'm probably thinking the sodium content has to be way high.


----------



## Oldsarge

Do they still make those? I like a hearty breakfast but there are limits. One does have to be able to get up from the table.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Has anyone ever had those Hungry Man Breakfasts before, You got scrambled eggs, sausages, hash browns and pancakes in one box, I'm probably thinking the sodium content has to be way high.


Sounds a lot like a McDonalds Big Breakfast w/Pancakes...."over a pound of food." Yum!


----------



## Fading Fast

I know I've mentioned this before, my mom all but didn't cook, so I consumed hundreds of these (or versions of them) growing up:










The apple thingy for dessert in the upper right was good as it got crispy in the oven, but there was never, ever enough of it. I'd push the back of the tin forward trying to get any bits of it that were stuck out.

My now retired 87 year old mother still hates cooking. She says she hasn't turned her oven on in at least a decade. She buys prepared food and warms it up in the microwave or has microwaved frozen food, etc.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Do they still make those? I like a hearty breakfast but there are limits. One does have to be able to get up from the table.


I think they do but I will try and check the next time I go back to work.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds a lot like a McDonalds Big Breakfast w/Pancakes...."over a pound of food." Yum!


The sodium content has to pretty high, I'm sure.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I know I've mentioned this before, my mom all but didn't cook, so I consumed hundreds of these (or versions of them) growing up:
> 
> View attachment 44330
> 
> 
> The apple thingy for dessert in the upper right was good as it got crispy in the oven, but there was never, ever enough of it. I'd push the back of the tin forward trying to get any bits of it that were stuck out.
> 
> My now retired 87 year old mother still hates cooking. She says she hasn't turned her oven on in at least a decade. She buys prepared food and warms it up in the microwave or has microwaved frozen food, etc.


Fading, I stopped eating those few years ago cause I got nauseated eating the disgusting chicken, mashed potatoes were cold and lumpy and the dessert was not great. I think I will stick with Marie Callendar instead.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44366


My stomach tells me it's time to tear myself away from this keyboard and head out for some breakfast. This AM steak and eggs should do the trick! Then it is back to the nest to attend Sunday Services, online. Sadly we are not yet all the way back to normal!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44366


Is it time for breakfast cause I smell scrambled eggs.


----------



## Howard

This is what I made this morning for breakfast but without the salsa though it doesn't go good with my coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now about this hearty breakfast concept . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Now about this hearty breakfast concept . . .
> 
> View attachment 44436


Campfire culinary art creations, perchance? Are we looking at a sweet roll and a steak placed in the centers of those pans? In any event ...Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Now about this hearty breakfast concept . . .
> 
> View attachment 44436


Now that looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Campfire culinary art creations, perchance? Are we looking at a sweet roll and a steak placed in the centers of those pans? In any event ...Yum!


Why would anyone have steak for breakfast? Isn't steak considered a dinner?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Why would anyone have steak for breakfast? Isn't steak considered a dinner?


The protein from the steak and eggs keeps one's morning hunger sated through the morning and well into the early afternoon. I limit myself to an 8 Oz steak on the breakfast platter and save the pound, plus monsters for the dinner plate! I gotta mind my figure, ya know? 

Did you ever try pork chops and eggs for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

All my growing up years I deeply regretted that no one in my family owned a farm. I had read so many stories of the enormous, mid-morning breakfasts after the morning chores were done, the feasts at hog-butchering time . . . yeah farming is a lot of work and you're never sure of surviving the year financially but . . .


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Why would anyone have steak for breakfast? Isn't steak considered a dinner?


Why wouldn't someone have steak for breakfast? Next you'll tell me pizza isn't for breakfast!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The protein from the steak and eggs keeps one's morning hunger sated through the morning and well into the early afternoon. I limit myself to an 8 Oz steak on the breakfast platter and save the pound, plus monsters for the dinner plate! I gotta mind my figure, ya know?
> 
> Did you ever try pork chops and eggs for breakfast?


I don't have the time to cook a steak for breakfast, I don't want to eat a steak at 6 in the morning.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Why wouldn't someone have steak for breakfast? Next you'll tell me pizza isn't for breakfast!!!


For me growing up the usual breakfast was always eggs, cereal, muffins, toast and bagels to name a few, not steak.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> For me growing up the usual breakfast was always eggs, cereal, muffins, toast and bagels to name a few, not steak.


Time to think outside the cereal box.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Why wouldn't someone have steak for breakfast? Next you'll tell me pizza isn't for breakfast!!!


Pizza is a perfect breakfast entree, but it must be eaten cold...straight from the fridge, from the night before! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't do cold pizza, ever!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44536


Drop biscuits, infused with blueberries...a good start on breakfast. Yum!


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Time to think outside the cereal box.


I don't have time to cook a steak for breakfast, For me everything is quick and fast just like making a bowl of cereal or cooking up a fried egg.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Pizza is a perfect breakfast entree, but it must be eaten cold...straight from the fridge, from the night before! LOL.


Pizza is something to eat for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44725


I was just thinking the other day that I may take a stab at baking some crumpets (we've been making homemade jam recently, so it's the logical follow-up.)

If one of our across-the-pond-ers has a good recipe...?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> I was just thinking the other day that I may take a stab at baking some crumpets (we've been making homemade jam recently, so it's the logical follow-up.)
> 
> If one of our across-the-pond-ers has a good recipe...?
> 
> DH


The NYT has one in their food section. But you'll need an egg ring to cook it.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> The NYT has one in their food section. But you'll need an egg ring to cook it.


I have a bunch of big mason jars with lid rings, therefore I have egg rings.

(Found the NYT recipe as well... adding a couple of things to the next Instacart.)

Crumpets inbound!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

That may be one of tomorrow's projects, along with a _boule_ because I'm out of bread.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44725


As a breakfast, that won't fill me up.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> As a breakfast, that won't fill me up.


I get up much, much earlier than anyone else in my household (my lazy wife and daughter snooze the day away until 8am or so, while I'm up around 4:30!), so my thing is a light something very early (like crumpets), then "real" breakfast with them, then lunch, then a snack (call it tea time), and then dinner.

Hobbits have it figured out! I wised up and joined them.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> I get up much, much earlier than anyone else in my household (my lazy wife and daughter snooze the day away until 8am or so, while I'm up around 4:30!), so my thing is a light something very early (like crumpets), then "real" breakfast with them, then lunch, then a snack (call it tea time), and then dinner.
> 
> Hobbits have it figured out! I wised up and joined them.
> 
> DH


Not bad, but your next goal is the schedule of Unseen University where there is Breakfast, Second Breakfast, Elevenses, Early Luncheon, Interluncheon Morsels, Lunch, Afternoon Snack, Dinner ( a full hour here) Post-prandial liquors and before bed snack.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> Not bad, but your next goal is the schedule of Unseen University where there is Breakfast, Second Breakfast, Elevenses, Early Luncheon, Interluncheon Morsels, Lunch, Afternoon Snack, Dinner ( a full hour here) Post-prandial liquors and before bed snack.


That's about what staying at a Japanese onsen is like, only you take baths or stroll in gardens between meals.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually, breakfast is my favorite meal of the day--when someone else prepares it. Someone with the skill to make this! ^^


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> I get up much, much earlier than anyone else in my household (my lazy wife and daughter snooze the day away until 8am or so, while I'm up around 4:30!), so my thing is a light something very early (like crumpets), then "real" breakfast with them, then lunch, then a snack (call it tea time), and then dinner.
> 
> Hobbits have it figured out! I wised up and joined them.
> 
> DH


My breakfast consists of eggs, cereal and banana sometimes.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> My breakfast consists of eggs, cereal and banana sometimes.


My breakfast this AM consisted of bacon, eggs fried in the bacon grease and an English muffin spread with Crofter's Wild Blueberry organic jam (yea Costco!), washed down with fresh squeezed OJ and coffee...an unusually sumptuous spread, for me! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My breakfast this AM consisted of bacon, eggs fried in the bacon grease and an English muffin spread with Crofter's Wild Blueberry organic jam (yea Costco!), washed down with fresh squeezed OJ and coffee...an unusually sumptuous spread, for me! :amazing:


SWMBO was sleeping in?


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> SWMBO was sleeping in?


Maybe visiting the grand kids overnight?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> SWMBO was sleeping in?





FiscalDean said:


> Maybe visiting the grand kids overnight?


LOL, I so wish I could claim one of those explanations for the out of character breakfast spread, but the truth be known, on Monday mor4ning I fell while we were out on our 5 mile walk and Tuesday afternoon I was in the local emergency room being diagnosed with a broken right wrist. I think the wrist fracture broke through SWMBOs hard exterior and she has been treating like royalty ever since! Regardless of how it happens, I'll take whatever I can get. I fear this present day largess isn't going to last forever. LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I so wish I could claim one of those explanations for the out of character breakfast spread, but the truth be known, on Monday mor4ning I fell while we were out on our 5 mile walk and Tuesday afternoon I was in the local emergency room being diagnosed with a broken right wrist. I think the wrist fracture broke through SWMBOs hard exterior and she has been treating like royalty ever since! Regardless of how it happens, I'll take whatever I can get. I fear this present day largess isn't going to last forever. LOL.


Are you doing ok. A week and a half ago, I was walking my two labs and they decided to scrub my face with gravel. I had a little bleeding on my brain so I spent a little time in ICU. They had an issue with my heart rate after taking me off my blood thinners. Ended up getting a pacemaker.


----------



## Howard

This morning's breakfast was a fried egg and sausage sandwich along with a bowl of cereal and a banana, on my days off I tend to eat like a pig.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Are you doing ok. A week and a half ago, I was walking my two labs and they decided to scrub my face with gravel. I had a little bleeding on my brain so I spent a little time in ICU. They had an issue with my heart rate after taking me off my blood thinners. Ended up getting a pacemaker.


Thank you for asking, my friend and I am doing fine. I'm still waiting to get in to see the orthopedic doc to finalize the treatment strategy on my wrist. I'm happy t hear that your Docs seem to have you on the mend. It sounds like you took a pretty serious fall. Take care and here's hoping for you to enjoy a rapid and complete recovery!


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for asking, my friend and I am doing fine. I'm still waiting to get in to see the orthopedic doc to finalize the treatment strategy on my wrist. I'm happy t hear that your Docs seem to have you on the mend. It sounds like you took a pretty serious fall. Take care and here's hoping for you to enjoy a rapid and complete recovery!


They tell me was out for a minute or two. My biggest concern is the arm that I fell on. Although nothing was broken, it's still painful to move. I may end up visiting an orthopedic specialist if the pain continues for another month.


----------



## Howard

What kind of eggs do you like in the morning, liquid egg beaters or eggs itself?


----------



## Oldsarge

No shell, no egg!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45036


Great views, whether looking over the gastronomical temptations arrayed on the table or while gazing dreamily out across the water...not bad options , at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't have much desire to fight the crowds and smog of Athens but the Adriatic/Mediterranean coastline is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45036


Looks like a country breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45100


Sarge, if you could make all that into one big omelette, could you do it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, if you could make all that into one big omelette, could you do it?


Well, if you chop up all the non-egg ingredients and set the eggs aside, you could sauté them to about half done then cover them with beaten eggs and stick them under the broiler or in the oven until the eggs set. It would technically be a frittata instead of an omelette but once it was in your mouth, who could tell?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a cereal omelette, Just pour in some of your favorite cereals combined with the eggs in the pan and enjoy!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45117


Don't forget the maple syrup.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Looks like a country breakfast.


Now this is a country (German) breakfast


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Now this is a country (German) breakfast
> View attachment 45129


It certainly looks inviting to one who has yet to eat breakfast of any kind, this AM. When I do eat, it looks like I will be settling for a bowl of Steel cut oats.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> It certainly looks inviting to one who has yet to eat breakfast of any kind, this AM. When I do eat, it looks like I will be settling for a bowl of Steel cut oats.


That sounds good and healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Now this is a country (German) breakfast
> View attachment 45129


Looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> Now this is a country (German) breakfast
> View attachment 45129


It sure is and I have eaten my fair share of those.


----------



## Howard

I just enjoy fried egg sandwiches on my days off, Sometimes I like small sausages or put some cheese on mine but this morning instead of bread I used pancakes and topped it off with maple syrup.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I could do serious damage to this!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45284


Strikes me as an edible hockey mask. Given all that purple blood splatter on the mask/platter, it appears that Friday the 13th character, Jason Voorhees has already used that mask? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45253


toast with jam will not fill me up for breakfast that will make me more hungry, this is like a side dish.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45284


Instead of syrup pour ketchup on the face to make it look like he was slashed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I could do serious damage to this!
> 
> View attachment 45295


Now that's a hungry man breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45327


Looks sorta like a Breakfast Club sandwich...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looks sorta like a Breakfast Club sandwich...yes, no?


Whatever it is, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45327


Does it have to be a fried egg or a scrambled egg because a fried one would have the yolk drip down the sandwich but for as the scrambled egg, the egg stays in place.


----------



## Oldsarge

Having the yolk drip all over your hands is part of the appeal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Having the yolk drip all over your hands is part of the appeal.


I do agree with that but then it gets quite messy and you wind up having to wash your hands.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I do agree with that but then it gets quite messy and you wind up having to wash your hands.


And how is that a problem?


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> And how is that a problem?


In these times, washing your hands is a good thing


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I do agree with that but then it gets quite messy and you wind up having to wash your hands.


You don't wash your hands, Howard...Don't waste all that runaway egg yolk...you lick/suck them clean! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And how is that a problem?


All that messy goop on my hands, I'd rather have it scrambled sometimes or just have an omelette, maybe once in a while I'd might enjoy a fried egg.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You don't wash your hands, Howard...Don't waste all that runaway egg yolk...you lick/suck them clean! LOL.


Or you can use a fork and spoon.


----------



## Howard

I need to try to eat more fruits with my breakfast but does a banana count?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I need to try to eat more fruits with my breakfast but does a banana count?


Now that is one healthy breakfast plate!


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I need to try to eat more fruits with my breakfast but does a banana count?


Absolutely, a banana counts.


----------



## Oldsarge

Black pudding, on the other hand, does not. Sure tastes good, though.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is one healthy breakfast plate!


I've been trying to include bananas with my breakfast cause it's healthy for me.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45548
> 
> 
> Black pudding, on the other hand, does not. Sure tastes good, though.


What is black pudding?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is black pudding?


Blood sausage


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Blood sausage


:teacha: I was pretty sure that would be your answer! I rather like it, but blood pudding is generally an acquired taste.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Blood sausage


never had that before.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> :teacha: I was pretty sure that would be your answer! I rather like it, but blood pudding is generally an acquired taste.


Does it actually taste like a sausage?


----------



## Howard

Now this is a breakfast that will keep you full all day (until lunch)


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Does it actually taste like a sausage?


To my taste, it is a sausage, but it does have a minerally character to it....blood being one of it's ingredients is no hidden flavor that one struggles to identify, but rather, it is apparent. I rather like it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I like it a lot.


----------



## Oldsarge

I like these, too.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45640
> 
> 
> I like these, too.


....and I have yet to eat breakfast, this AM, thinking perhaps to fast until lunch. So much for that idea! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> To my taste, it is a sausage, but it does have a minerally character to it....blood being one of it's ingredients is no hidden flavor that one struggles to identify, but rather, it is apparent. I rather like it.


But why does it have blood in it?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45640
> 
> 
> I like these, too.


I love ham and egg croissants.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> But why does it have blood in it?


Back when people raised their own meat animals, they had to get every possible gram of protein out of the animal so they ate every possible part. You'd be surprised (and possibly appalled) at some of the recipes there are floating around in old, 19th Century and before, cookbooks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45679


That does it...SWMBO and I are on our way out the door to hunt down, kill, and consume a big breakfast! With the picture above in mind, it may be the local ihop. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45679


That's a mighty big stack of pancakes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's a mighty big stack of pancakes.


And the pancakes are big, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And the pancakes are big, too.


I would be too full to eat them all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45741


I'm not even sure what it is, but I want it. Looks like some kinda sweet bread, but again, I'm in.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not even sure what it is, but I want it. Looks like some kinda sweet bread, but again, I'm in.


I think it's French Toast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Scrapple and eggs!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Scrapple and eggs!
> 
> View attachment 45826


I could've sworn it said Scrabble And Eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

*scrapple: * (US, Appalachia, Blue Ridge) A mush of pork scraps, particularly head parts, and cornmeal or flour, which is boiled and poured into a mold, where the rendered gelatinous broth from cooking jells the mixture into a loaf.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Scrapple and eggs!
> 
> View attachment 45826


Are you one to put pancake syrup on your scrapple? I have, but prefer it without.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are you one to put pancake syrup on your scrapple? I have, but prefer it without.


To be perfectly honest I don't think I've ever had scrapple or even been somewhere it was available. I feel deprived!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> To be perfectly honest I don't think I've ever had scrapple or even been somewhere it was available. I feel deprived!


Do you have Publix grocery stores in your neck of the woods? Perhaps local Publix sells Scrapple. You might have a local source of which you are presently unaware, through which you could address that unrequited sense of deprivation. Just a thought. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> *scrapple: * (US, Appalachia, Blue Ridge) A mush of pork scraps, particularly head parts, and cornmeal or flour, which is boiled and poured into a mold, where the rendered gelatinous broth from cooking jells the mixture into a loaf.


YUK! not for me!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45882


Hope the temperature is nice to eat outside?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> YUK! not for me!


Howard, my friend, you do not realize what you are missing! Keep in mind, this assessment is the opinion of a genuine "Hillbilly Gourmet!"


----------



## ran23

I lost 4 pds for my Doctor visit today, now to eat everything in sight.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you do not realize what you are missing! Keep in mind, this assessment is the opinion of a genuine "Hillbilly Gourmet!"


That's not my type of breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

How about this, Howard?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46002
> 
> 
> How about this, Howard?


A Frittata? Always a rather tasty option. I think Howard will love it.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's a shallow casserole.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46010


Ya know, IHoP really should offer that sandwich on their breakfast menu. Yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46002
> 
> 
> How about this, Howard?


Looking good enough to eat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A Frittata? Always a rather tasty option. I think Howard will love it.


You know I always do.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46010


Is that an egg Mcmuffin?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that an egg Mcmuffin?


on steroids!


----------



## eagle2250

Todays breakfast was prepared by a local eatery called The Koffee Kup...a "Pete's Fit Omelet" made with egg whites, shreded turkey breast, spinach, Swiss Cheese, mushrooms and onion. Don't tell SWMBO, but I offered the waitress a bit extra in her tip if they made the omelet with the whole eggs rather than just the egg whites. I don't know how people can eat plain egg whites and really enjoy the finished product. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> on steroids!


I would definitely eat that, makes a big man like me good and full.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Todays breakfast was prepared by a local eatery called The Koffee Kup...a "Pete's Fit Omelet" made with egg whites, shreded turkey breast, spinach, Swiss Cheese, mushrooms and onion. Don't tell SWMBO, but I offered the waitress a bit extra in her tip if they made the omelet with the whole eggs rather than just the egg whites. I don't know how people can eat plain egg whites and really enjoy the finished product. :icon_scratch:


Today's breakfast consisted of a bowl of cereal and a cuppa coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Today's breakfast consisted of a bowl of cereal and a cuppa coffee.


Today we went with a pot of coffee, fresh fruit and 3/4 cup of Raisin Bran....gotta get that roughage, ya know!


----------



## Oldsarge

Whole wheat toast, avocado and two mandarins. Meatless Monday, don'tcherknow.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Today we went with a pot of coffee, fresh fruit and 3/4 cup of Raisin Bran....gotta get that roughage, ya know!


My breakfast this morning was a big corn muffin and a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Oldsarge

You need something like this!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> You need something like this!
> 
> View attachment 46269


Perhaps a British version of Denny's old Grand Slam breakfast? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it may have been the other way around. The Full English Breakfast has been around a lot longer than Denny's.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You need something like this!
> 
> View attachment 46269


I wish I had time to make all that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Let's get right to the heart of the matter, are the chips baked into the pancakes or just spooned on afterwards? If the former, I'm all in (it will take me a few meals to get through it, but I'll give it my all); if the latter, it's visually appealing, but the pancakes under the top one would be disappointing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Let's get right to the heart of the matter, are the chips baked into the pancakes or just spooned on afterwards? If the former, I'm all in (it will take me a few meals to get through it, but I'll give it my all); if the latter, it's visually appealing, but the pancakes under the top one would be disappointing.


Given the background, I suspect that the chips are sprinkled over the top the way the maple syrups is.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46300


If that was a breakfast buffet that would be on my plate.


----------



## Howard

How about some Chocolate Chip waffles for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


>


Oh, damn! All my life I've regretted that no one in my family owned a farm. Especially when I was a teenager, I dreamed of farm breakfasts, usually served around 9:00 a.m. after finishing the morning chores. You'd need a couple three hours of chores to work up an appetite worthy of this repast. It even has broiled marrow bones . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, damn! All my life I've regretted that no one in my family owned a farm. Especially when I was a teenager, I dreamed of farm breakfasts, usually served around 9:00 a.m. after finishing the morning chores. You'd need a couple three hours of chores to work up an appetite worthy of this repast. It even has broiled marrow bones . . .


Far too few of those viewing that platter of gastronomical delights can appreciate the sensory delights of those marrow bones. Tastes great spread on a Buttermilk biscuit!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Far too few of those viewing that platter of gastronomical delights can appreciate the sensory delights of those marrow bones. Tastes great spread on a Buttermilk biscuit!


Or a saltine cracker.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46492


While not a McDonalds ham and egg McMuffin, it is even better than....!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> While not a McDonalds ham and egg McMuffin, it is even better than....!


Sure Is.


----------



## Howard

Enjoy this big breakfast sandwich.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Enjoy this big breakfast sandwich.


Let's see...you have your French toast, bacon, eggs, hashed browns? Yep, that would be breakfast and a rather tasty one at that! Thanks.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Let's see...you have your French toast, bacon, eggs, hashed browns? Yep, that would be breakfast and a rather tasty one at that! Thanks.


Enjoy breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings fare is a hearty bowl of steel cut oats (a more textural version of oatmeal). Throw in a few crasians and a handful of walnuts and you have a tasty and filling breakfast!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings fare is a hearty bowl of steel cut oats (a more textural version of oatmeal). Throw in a few crasians and a handful of walnuts and you have a tasty and filling breakfast!


At the risk of incurring Howard's wrath  , I had that last and very small piece (half piece at most) of blueberry pie left, some fresh strawberries and yogurt for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Howard

My breakfast this morning was a bowl of cheerios and a muffin.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fried egg, toast and black beans.


----------



## Howard

Fruit Loops and a muffin.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Fruit Loops and a muffin.


I don't think Fruit Loops count as one of your daily recommended servings of fruit.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> I don't think Fruit Loops count as one of your daily recommended servings of fruit.


Let's not even go there as I just spent a week arguing with my girlfriend that a slice from the farmers market blueberry pie we bought last weekend - which was thick with real blueberries - counts as a fruit serving. She's so obstinate.


----------



## eagle2250

A rice cake topped with peanut butter? It is not a meal, but just a weak excuse for breakfast! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> Let's not even go there as I just spent a week arguing with my girlfriend that a slice from the farmers market blueberry pie we bought last weekend - which was thick with real blueberries - counts as a fruit serving. She's so obstinate.


Must be an east coast thing!


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> Let's not even go there as I just spent a week arguing with my girlfriend that a slice from the farmers market blueberry pie we bought last weekend - which was thick with real blueberries - counts as a fruit serving. She's so obstinate.


Well, after thinking about the blueberry pie, I could buy into the serving of fruit argument. Fruit Loops, not so much.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Well, after thinking about the blueberry pie, I could buy into the serving of fruit argument. Fruit Loops, not so much.


Agreed, but she wasn't buying it at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tsk, tsk. A slice of berry pie counts as one of your daily 5-7 servings of fresh fruit or vegetable. It has to!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Tsk, tsk. A slice of berry pie counts as one of your daily 5-7 servings of fresh fruit or vegetable. It has to!


I will submit this post to the judge, but she said her last ruling was final.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, but she wasn't buying it at all.


Remind her that blueberries are touted as a super-food!


----------



## Oldsarge

Tell her the choice is between the blueberries and this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Let's see...you have your French toast, bacon, eggs, hashed browns? Yep, that would be breakfast and a rather tasty one at that! Thanks.


I have my breakfast on 2 waffles sometimes and I slap on a small omelette with ham and cheese and there you go.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I don't think Fruit Loops count as one of your daily recommended servings of fruit.


But it sure gives me a big sugar rush, I grew up with sugared cereals during the 1980's. Do you have any favorite sugared cereals?


----------



## Howard

A fruit pie, now that's healthy.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Tell her the choice is between the blueberries and this.
> 
> View attachment 46705


Looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

I believe I shall something like that tomorrow. Cheese omelet with perhaps tuna or shrimp on top, a spoon of red chili sauce, capers and instead of watercress, cranberry beans on the side.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> But it sure gives me a big sugar rush, I grew up with sugared cereals during the 1980's. Do you have any favorite sugared cereals?


When I was in my younger years I liked "Sugar Smacks". I think they've been re-named since then. For the last 50 or 60 years l've been eating Cheerios or shredded eat in the summer and oatmeal or cream of wheat in the winter.


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


>


Salmon and cream cheese is not a bad combination to build an omelet around, either?


----------



## thefringthing

No photo, but this morning I'm eating toast with soft scrambled eggs on it and some blanched garlic scapes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Lucido said:


>


Inspired by this elegant presentation, I decided to give something like it a try. It being "Meatless Monday" and not having any smoked salmon or watercress on hand, anyway, I substituted avocado (native Californian that I am) and cranberry beans. The Califoriaño Red Chili Sauce was an especially nice touch.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Inspired by this elegant presentation, I decided to give something like it a try. It being "Meatless Monday" and not having any smoked salmon or watercress on hand, anyway, I substituted avocado (native Californian that I am) and cranberry beans. The Califoriaño Red Chili Sauce was an especially nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 46763


The restaurant First Watch offers a salmon and Swiss omelet with sliced avocado that is quite good, paired with their buttery grits. That is what I ended up eating this AM.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, sounds wonderful, though I would swap out the cheese. Swiss, for some reason, isn't among my favorites.


----------



## Howard

Lucido said:


>


I would need a few sausages on the side, one plate of eggs does not fill me up, I need to feel full.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I believe I shall something like that tomorrow. Cheese omelet with perhaps tuna or shrimp on top, a spoon of red chili sauce, capers and instead of watercress, cranberry beans on the side.


Wow, How do you have time to cook all that?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> When I was in my younger years I liked "Sugar Smacks". I think they've been re-named since then. For the last 50 or 60 years l've been eating Cheerios or shredded eat in the summer and oatmeal or cream of wheat in the winter.


I hated Sugar Smacks, tasted like plastic cardboard but I always liked Frosted Flakes and Lucky Charms but today our Family eats Cheerios, and just about any healthy cereal that's out there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow, How do you have time to cook all that?


The only thing I cooked was the omelet. The sauce and the beans came out of the fridge and went into the micro oven. The capers, the cheese, and the avocado came out of the fridge. It took no longer than it does to fry an egg and make toast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The only thing I cooked was the omelet. The sauce and the beans came out of the fridge and went into the micro oven. The capers, the cheese, and the avocado came out of the fridge. It took no longer than it does to fry an egg and make toast.


When I make an omelette, I slap on slices of ham and cheese and there you go, simple.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> When I make an omelette, I slap on slices of ham and cheese and there you go, simple.


Not to turn this into a kitchen based competition and not wishing to come off as a chauvinist, but when I make an omelet, I lovingly pat Mrs Eagle on the butt and send her to the kitchen to make that omelet, fry some bacon and toast an English muffin, calling me to the table when breakfast is served..."and there you go, simple! ' Jeez Louise, I hope SWMBO doesn't read this post. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Not to turn this into a kitchen based competition and not wishing to come off as a chauvinist, but when I make an omelet, I lovingly pat Mrs Eagle on the butt and send her to the kitchen to make that omelet, fry some bacon and toast an English muffin, calling me to the table when breakfast is served..."and there you go, simple! ' Jeez Louise, I hope SWMBO doesn't read this post. LOL.


sounds like a good breakfast.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> The restaurant First Watch offers a salmon and Swiss omelet with sliced avocado that is quite good, paired with their buttery grits. That is what I ended up eating this AM.


Sound great. Except for grits. Who ever thought "grits" sounded appetizing?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> I hated Sugar Smacks, tasted like plastic cardboard but I always liked Frosted Flakes and Lucky Charms but today our Family eats Cheerios, and just about any healthy cereal that's out there.


It was healthy cereal at my house growing up. And pancakes had fruit on top. I don't think I ever saw syrup on pancakes before grade school when there was a "pancake breakfast" to celebrate, of all things, arbor day. The ginkgo "tree" (looked like a very small, dead stick at the time) I got at that event still grows at my childhood home. (And happily, it turned out to be a male ginkgo.)


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> The only thing I cooked was the omelet. The sauce and the beans came out of the fridge and went into the micro oven. The capers, the cheese, and the avocado came out of the fridge. It took no longer than it does to fry an egg and make toast.


When I was in high school, a friend liked to cook omelets for all her friends. She made them with cream cheese. They were WONDERFUL.

So I honor that memory by sandwiching cream cheese between slices of two other kinds of cheese when making omelets. (Often gouda and co-jack)

My mother, being a nurse, was appalled by the cholesterol content of such a dish made with 6 eggs. And even more appalled when I would make a 2nd one right after inhaling the first.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fortunately today we know that diet has little or nothing to do with cholesterol. It's made in the liver. Egg on, forever!


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Sound great. Except for grits. Who ever thought "grits" sounded appetizing?


There being no functional difference between grits and polenta, just change the name. Polenta is _haut cuisine_ these days, despite it's origin as super cheap peasant food.


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> Sound great. Except for grits. Who ever thought "grits" sounded appetizing?


Well, as a transplanted Pennsyltuckian, I love grits, a decidedly Southern creation as I recall. Not sure why, but with a gob of butter and carefully applied amounts of salt and pepper, splashing Tabasco sauce on the mixture as a final touch, you have a dish fit for royalty! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> Well, as a transplanted Pennsyltuckian, I love grits, a decidedly Southern creation as I recall. Not sure why, but with a gob of butter and carefully applied amounts of salt and pepper, splashing Tabasco sauce on the mixture as a final touch, you have a dish fit for royalty! That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


That sounds like a variation on "Put some ketchup on it; It kills the taste."


----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> Sound great. Except for grits. Who ever thought "grits" sounded appetizing?


Are grits some sort of oatmeal?


----------



## Howard

IT_cyclist said:


> It was healthy cereal at my house growing up. And pancakes had fruit on top. I don't think I ever saw syrup on pancakes before grade school when there was a "pancake breakfast" to celebrate, of all things, arbor day. The ginkgo "tree" (looked like a very small, dead stick at the time) I got at that event still grows at my childhood home. (And happily, it turned out to be a male ginkgo.)


You never went to iHOP! for their pancake breakfast?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> You never went to iHOP! for their pancake breakfast?


Not sure we even had IHOP in the area when I was growing up. We did have Perkins. They had many different syrups. But I think I seem to remember getting burgers with BBQ sauce when I was small.


----------



## Oldsarge

Perkins? Green building? All the way across the Northern Tier? When I used to drive from SoCal to Ontario Canada to go fishing, Perkins was our go-to place to eat. I never figured out why they never came to California until I learned that the same company that owns then owns Marie Callendars and doesn't want the two competing.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Perkins? Green building? All the way across the Northern Tier? When I used to drive from SoCal to Ontario Canada to go fishing, Perkins was our go-to place to eat. I never figured out why they never came to California until I learned that the same company that owns then owns Marie Callendars and doesn't want the two competing.


That's the one. I think they more or less went bankrupt a few years back.
Bad management was probably part of it. There was one location fairly close to my childhood home. Kinda out in the middle of nowhere. The closed it down just as a freeway off ramp was added and the whole area turned into a boom town. Lots of other restaurants went up and I think every single one of them made money had over fist.


----------



## Oldsarge

It was Ch 11 and I suspect that it was the Marie Callendar's end that was the problem. However, the company still exists, just not in Oregon. The nearest one is in eastern Washington, 146 miles away. A bit far for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It was Ch 11 and I suspect that it was the Marie Callendar's end that was the problem. However, the company still exists, just not in Oregon. The nearest one is in eastern Washington, 146 miles away. A bit far for breakfast.


They have a really good breakfast menu.


----------



## Oldsarge

If they still have them, I really recommend the deep fried asparagus.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Are grits some sort of oatmeal?


Grits come from corn. Oatmeal comes from oats. Grits are not "some form of oatmeal," but rather a corn product, fit for consumption by the gawds! Some like to add smoked Gouda cheese to their grits and sometimes shrimp. I prefer mine neat.


----------



## Oldsarge

In southern Africa it's called '*Mielie-meal*' and it's served with brown gravy. Sets you up a treat when served before the dawn of a long day's hunt. Added to eggs, bacon, sausage, grilled tomato and toast it becomes a Full African Breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> In southern Africa it's called '*Mielie-meal*' and it's served with brown gravy. Sets you up a treat when served before the dawn of a long day's hunt. Added to eggs, bacon, sausage, grilled tomato and toast it becomes a Full African Breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 46898
> 
> 
> View attachment 46899


That sounds absolutely delicious. Have any of you tried grits with old fashioned pepper gravy? The Koffee Kup, one of our local eateries, brings my morning grits dressed with their sausage gravy. Excuse me a moment...I'm going to see if I can persuade Mrs Eagle to throw together a breakfast dinner tonight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46915


They say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and the above seems a good way to start! I do love an 'everything bagel!'


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46915


A bagel and a coffee, good breakfast.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> They say that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and the above seems a good way to start! I do love an 'everything bagel!'


I miss salt bagels.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have never understood the appeal of dough being boiled and then baked. It must come from being a native Left Coaster. To me, the ideal breakfast is more likely to contain tortillas!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have never understood the appeal of dough being boiled and then baked. It must come from being a native Left Coaster. To me, the ideal breakfast is more likely to contain tortillas!


Not a thing wrong with tortillas...wrapped around scrambled eggs, roasted green perrper and onions and don't forget the Chorizo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or carnitas scrambled in eggs. I had that this morning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I have never understood the appeal of dough being boiled and then baked. It must come from being a native Left Coaster. To me, the ideal breakfast is more likely to contain tortillas!


So you've had a breakfast tortilla?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or carnitas scrambled in eggs. I had that this morning.


or just have plain scrambled eggs with a dash of salt and pepper.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So you've had a breakfast tortilla?


Probably hundreds of them in my time.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Probably hundreds of them in my time.


So it's like a breakfast taco?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> or just have plain scrambled eggs with a dash of salt and pepper.


:icon_scratch: How plebeian! They need at least some Tabasco or Safari Hot Sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So it's like a breakfast taco?


Burrito, actually. You scramble eggs with either bits of ham or bacon in them, pour them onto the hot tortilla, sprinkle cheese over the top, dash it with hot sauce and roll up the tortilla. You an even slice some avocado over it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> :icon_scratch: How plebeian! They need at least some Tabasco or Safari Hot Sauce.


When I'm in the mood I might dribble on some ketchup or mayo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mayo is good on the tortilla. I rarely use ketchup on anything.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I have never understood the appeal of dough being boiled and then baked. It must come from being a native Left Coaster. To me, the ideal breakfast is more likely to contain tortillas!


LOL, It's not so much the bagel, as it is the lox and cream cheese we add to it!


----------



## Oldsarge

I would just eat the salmon with cream cheese--or buy itself!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, It's not so much the bagel, as it is the lox and cream cheese we add to it!


And butter.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47046


Yum!. Blackberry pancakes...Top that, IHop!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yum!. Blackberry pancakes...Top that, IHop!


Don't forget the butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47077


More like a midday snack to me.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47091





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47091












I'm going to ask Marilyn if she would like to join me for a fancy breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm going to ask Marilyn if she would like to join me for a fancy breakfast.


You go guy, but you may want to be prepared to settle for her much more lively Dopoelganger! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47468


I find myself wondering if the lox, bagel and cream cheese I enjoyed at breakfast this AM was any healthier than the French toast pictured above. In any event, I doubt that the flower petals pictured above will serve an adequate replacement for the Maple syrup on that French toast. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, I had yogurt and blueberries (fresh from the yard) and quesadillas for lunch. I hope to do a little better this evening as I am defrosting a pork chop from a free range piggy and am aiming at pasta al pesto from the half dozen basil plants in my windowsill. And possibly some carrots flambé.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47468


Is the rose edible?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is the rose edible?


I don't see why not. Many flowers are and rose hips have been used as food or medicine for centuries.


----------



## Oldsarge

Summertime light, with cereal for Harold.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47584
> 
> 
> Summertime light, with cereal for Harold.


Jeez Louise, Howard eats like a king and I'm stuck (this AM) eating a 1/2 cup of Raisin Bran with a 1/2 of a sliced banana.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, Howard eats like a king and I'm stuck (this AM) eating a 1/2 cup of Raisin Bran with a 1/2 of a sliced banana.


On my days off I eat like a pig and that would consist of an omelette sandwich, banana and a bowl of cereal. (plus coffee)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47694


Looks like a delicious hearty breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, Oldsarge's version of a "Grand Slam!" Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, Oldsarge's version of a "Grand Slam!" Yum.


Looking closely at that skillet, it appears to include a patty of corned beef hash. I haven't had that for years--and I was going to the grocery store today, anyway . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Too much of a good thing is wonderful!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47806


Yum! A castle of pancakes encircled by a moat of bacon slices...now that's a breakfast of a self made king or prince...or perhaps just a hungry hillbilly.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47806


next thing to do is to dribble some maple syrup on that stack.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47831












waffle sticks look like French Toast sticks with maple syrup.


----------



## FiscalDean

How about chicken fried steak, potatoes and eggs


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 47974
> How about chicken fried steak, potatoes and eggs


Looks like a delicious breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 47974
> How about chicken fried steak, potatoes and eggs


Ohhh....I do love pepper gravy, but I think I will stick with grilling an unbreaded steak, rather than deep frying it. Yum.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


I do so love protein and the carbs on the second plate look pretty darned tempting!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I do so love protein and the carbs on the second plate look pretty darned tempting!


I enjoy a big breakfast but I don't like wasting so much time in the kitchen I just keep it about 30-45 minutes the most cause 45 minutes later I go to the bathroom from drinking coffee and bottles of water.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I enjoy a big breakfast but I don't like wasting so much time in the kitchen I just keep it about 30-45 minutes the most cause 45 minutes later I go to the bathroom from drinking coffee and bottles of water.


"Thar she blows!" LOL.


----------



## Dhaller

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Have you ever enjoyed duck eggs? The eggs seem somewhat larger and the yolks more richly flavored and stand taller when cooked,:icon_scratch: than chicken eggs. I'm not sure the difference is really worth the premium price paid for the eggs.


Yes! My daughter's school farm raises ducks (part of the education there is farm chores, and her 2nd grade class was tasked with caring for the ducklings, and later the ducks), so the kids bring home duck eggs from time to time. Very different (and a lot better) than chicken eggs; fattier, I guess, so it's a "creamier" egg.

And they were free! (well, "free" let's call it, since the school's tuition is very, very far removed from "free"!)

Duck eggs really shine in baking applications as well, like custards, or even just omelets.

I've never really tried to find them in stores, so I'm not sure how to best source them outside the school; Whole Foods maybe?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Duck eggs are readily available at farmers' markets around here and I did try a dozen once. I wasn't taken with them for eating and don't bake much but perhaps they would go well in pancakes.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Duck eggs are readily available at farmers' markets around here and I did try a dozen once. I wasn't taken with them for eating and don't bake much but perhaps they would go well in pancakes.
> View attachment 48050


Now put some slabs of butter on top!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48075


I haven't had french toast in some time.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I haven't had french toast in some time.


Nor have I, and the exact same photo caused me to think yesterday "I haven't had French toast in awhile", so today I am actually making a brioche loaf with the express purpose of sacrificing it to the French toast gods.

Normally, I'd have French toast on a Sunday morning, but these days Every Day is Basically Sunday, so why not Monday?

DH


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> Nor have I, and the exact same photo caused me to think yesterday "I haven't had French toast in awhile", so today I am actually making a brioche loaf with the express purpose of sacrificing it to the French toast gods.
> 
> Normally, I'd have French toast on a Sunday morning, but these days Every Day is Basically Sunday, so why not Monday?
> 
> DH


DH, what do you have on your french toast?


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> DH, what do you have on your french toast?


It just kind of depends on what's kicking around in the fruit bowl, but I'm always going to drizzle it with maple syrup, shake some cinnamon on it, and top it with sliced bananas... after that, it's whatever (blueberries, strawberries, whatever's in season.)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Light breakfast










Dead serious breakfast


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Light breakfast
> 
> View attachment 48157
> 
> 
> Dead serious breakfast
> 
> View attachment 48159


A Texas Barbecue breakfast plate...Yum! Our local barbecue, "Jimmy Bears," serves up a breakfast platter very similar to that.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Light breakfast
> 
> View attachment 48157
> 
> 
> Dead serious breakfast
> 
> View attachment 48159


What comes after "'dead serious" breakfast? really dead serious?


eagle2250 said:


> A Texas Barbecue breakfast plate...Yum! Our local barbecue, "Jimmy Bears," serves up a breakfast platter very similar to that.


That's what Texans eat for breakfast? Where's the buttered bagel with lox and cream cheese?


----------



## Dhaller

eagle2250 said:


> A Texas Barbecue breakfast plate...Yum! Our local barbecue, "Jimmy Bears," serves up a breakfast platter very similar to that.


When I was in college, physically training 2-3 hours a day, my caloric requirement was about 4800 calories/day... so I could tuck in to a breakfast like that, no guilt, no problems.

Now?... that's a cheat day, at the VERY least!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Hearty










Sophisticated


----------



## Oldsarge

Now, throw on some eggs and brew the coffee.


----------



## Dhaller

Last night, I baked a brioche loaf, and made brioche French toast for the family this morning (in my Lodge iron skillet). I did one-inch thick slices of brioche, and topped with butter, maple syrup, a dusting of cinnamon, and folks could add other toppings (blueberry, strawberry, sliced banana) as desired.

It was this thread which got me thinking "brioche French toast" last night, but it didn't occur to me - in the moment - to take pictures. Next time.

It was pretty amazing; brioche is definitely the way to go for French toast.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Where I lived in SoCal there was a small chain of groceries that carried a loaf of whole wheat sourdough. Best French toast on the planet!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48348
> 
> 
> Hearty
> 
> View attachment 48349
> 
> 
> Sophisticated


She needs someone to spend breakfast with.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48378
> 
> 
> View attachment 48379
> 
> 
> Now, throw on some eggs and brew the coffee.


Now you have a meal.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48348
> 
> 
> Hearty
> 
> View attachment 48349
> 
> 
> Sophisticated


Alas, my 3/4 cup of Raisin Bran, with a banana sliced on top of it , for breakfast rather pales in comparison to that pictured!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48395
> 
> 
> View attachment 48397
> 
> 
> View attachment 48398


Could one choose just two out of three, if we are dieting?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, my 3/4 cup of Raisin Bran, with a banana sliced on top of it , for breakfast rather pales in comparison to that pictured!


that doesn't sound like much of a breakfast.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48452





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48452


Are we looking at a hearty bowl of porridge topped with fruit and nuts? Healthy, filling, but come on, in this thread we just have to do better than that! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

You mean like this?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48452


Someone needs to make their bed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 48474


That looks like a hearty meal.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> That looks like a hearty meal.


It does look quite tasty.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Someone needs to make their bed.


Now Howard, we don't want to take work away from the maid.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Now Howard, we don't want to take work away from the maid.


Is that for the maid? So you'll pay her in breakfast?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Is that for the maid? So you'll pay her in breakfast?


No, I'm just suggesting that after consuming that delicious breakfast, the unmade bed and the dirty dishes simply be left for the maid to take care of.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48749


I love toast with jam but that doesn't keep me full, lately I've been having big breakfasts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48772


Should I go for jelly or the whipped butter?


----------



## Oldsarge

What do mean, "or"?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> What do mean, "or"?


The spreads.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48815


After breakfast, take a swim in the pool.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> After breakfast, take a swim in the pool.


But Howard, you have to wait an hour, or you'll get cramps!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> But Howard, you have to wait an hour, or you'll get cramps!


I was about to say wait an hour.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48836


I'm not sure why, but it always tastes better cooked over an open fire! Alas, I don't get to do much camping in a tent lately. Somewhere along the way the family decided a comfortable trailer that kept their precious little booties off the ground was a must have for us to go camping!


----------



## Oldsarge

Given my collection of aching joints, I have to cast my vote for the RV, as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48861


Now that's an all day platter of good food...it could be served for breakfast, lunch or dinner and would fill even us larger fellas to the brim!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Buckwheat cakes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48984


Replace the toast with a sliced English muffin and you would be looking at my (almost) daily breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Replace the toast with a sliced English muffin and you would be looking at my (almost) daily breakfast.


Heck, I'd rather have an English muffin, anyway.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48983


Shouldn't the fried egg go in between?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Shouldn't the fried egg go in between?


I don't think it matters one way or the other.


----------



## Oldsarge

Refined










gargantuan


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't think it matters one way or the other.


I always like my fried egg in between so then I can put either mayo or ketchup on the bun.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49009
> 
> 
> Refined
> 
> View attachment 49010
> 
> 
> gargantuan


Wow, that's like a breakfast barbeque, heat up some coffee and there you go.


----------



## Howard

Eggs and Franks for breakfast but this morning I decided to drop some mini franks on my omelette.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49009
> 
> 
> Refined
> 
> View attachment 49010
> 
> 
> gargantuan


That gargantuan will feed Howard and myself, but what are the rest of you going to eat? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That gargantuan will feed Howard and myself, but what are the rest of you going to eat? LOL. :icon_scratch:


Dirt! 😆


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49010
> 
> 
> gargantuan


This reminds me of my grandma cooking breakfast for me and my cousins when we were teenagers.

We'd just pile into the kitchen, "morning grandma!" and sit around the table - she'd already been up two hours cooking - and then just tuck in.

My grandparents lived in a converted church, so the kitchen had this massive, ancient cast iron stove with six or eight burners, one of which was always occupied by my grandpa's old dented coffee pot where he would boil coffee almost down to syrup. During holidays when I was a kid that kitchen was alive with four generations of kin, all jabbering away (often about politics - some things never change!)

Oh, to go back!

DH


----------



## eagle2250

Dhaller said:


> This reminds me of my grandma cooking breakfast for me and my cousins when we were teenagers.
> 
> We'd just pile into the kitchen, "morning grandma!" and sit around the table - she'd already been up two hours cooking - and then just tuck in.
> 
> My grandparents lived in a converted church, so the kitchen had this massive, ancient cast iron stove with six or eight burners, one of which was always occupied by my grandpa's old dented coffee pot where he would boil coffee almost down to syrup. During holidays when I was a kid that kitchen was alive with four generations of kin, all jabbering away (often about politics - some things never change!)
> 
> Oh, to go back!
> 
> DH


Great and precious memories, for sure. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Dhaller

eagle2250 said:


> Great and precious memories, for sure. Thanks for sharing them with us.


My cousin found a motherlode of family photos and documents from the past 120 years or so and has been posting them to our family Facebook group (we have a 139 member group), so I've been flooded with recollection and discovery the past few days.

Since this is a clothing forum, check out the swank on my maternal great granddad, George Washington Goines (attached), 1886-1941.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

It is the first sort of cool morning of fall here, about 62 F as I write. I am going to celebrate with a boiled egg, homemade whole wheat toast, and marmalade. The marmalade was an experiment, Mackays orange marmalade with Champagne. I wish I had held out for Keiller & Son or Duerr's. This one is a bit too sweet.


----------



## fishertw

Just bought a cast iron griddle top for our gas stove. Also got an egg hoop that contains the makings of an omlette into a 4x6" oval . I've had more fun making pancakes and omlettes in the past six weeks than you can imagine. The ring keeps the eggs from running all over and gives a great shape to turn into a fold. Who knew? we've had the stove for 13 years and never thought to get a griddle top. Old dogs learning new tricks.


----------



## Dhaller

fishertw said:


> Just bought a cast iron griddle top for our gas stove... Who knew? we've had the stove for 13 years and never thought to get a griddle top.


One of my kitchen design plans either for my next house or for a kitchen remodel is to have a big stove with a griddle top built into an eat-at island ("eat-at?"... you know what I mean, where diners can sit at the island and be served from the stove top), so folks can be served hot right then and there as I say "order up!" and yell at Marge and Donna that they've had a long enough break, get back to work.

But yes, a griddle top is essential if you want to have an actual hot breakfast yourself (I'm the breakfast chef at my house, and without a griddle top you're consigned to preparing breakfast in stages, and by the time you sit down, *yours* is invariably cold!)

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dhaller said:


> One of my kitchen design plans either for my next house or for a kitchen remodel is to have a big stove with a griddle top built into an eat-at island ("eat-at?"... you know what I mean, where diners can sit at the island and be served from the stove top), so folks can be served hot right then and there as I say "order up!" and yell at Marge and Donna that they've had a long enough break, get back to work.
> 
> But yes, a griddle top is essential if you want to have an actual hot breakfast yourself (I'm the breakfast chef at my house, and without a griddle top you're consigned to preparing breakfast in stages, and by the time you sit down, *yours* is invariably cold!)
> 
> DH


I have been a cookware geek as well as a cook for many years. I keep hoping someone will come out with a griddle with at least half an inch of aluminum and a top of stainless steel, about 15" wide and over 20" deep, big enough to cover one full side of a 30"range. Cast iron cooks too unevenly, and the aluminum griddles out there are generally coated in nonstick.


----------



## Oldsarge

Every professional griddle I've ever seen was heavy gauge sheet steel. But since I live alone, I'm perfectly happy with what I have.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> Every professional griddle I've ever seen was heavy gauge sheet steel. But since I live alone, I'm perfectly happy with what I have.


So you can lean in on it with your full weight to scrape and pry the thing clean after a good bacon session.

That would really be my preference - the only skillets and saucepans I have which are 20+ years old are All-Clad stainless and Lodge cast iron, because I can take a Brillo to the former with no mercy, and the latter, frankly, don't need to be *that* clean (ahem, "seasoned") - but generally the commercially available tops I see are nonstick.

I might be willing to try a "granite" non-stick skillet. I got a non-stick frying pan in Germany which uses a non-PFOA granite coating, and I've been pretty happy with it. Well, until the distant, inevitable day something gets carbonized on it (bane of all non-stainless wares.)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49296


Been there, had them and they are as good as they look.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Been there, had them and they are as good as they look.


Are those powdered doughnuts?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49313


Now that's a full breakfast.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Are those powdered doughnuts?


Basically, yes. The place, Cafe du Monde in New Orleans, does such a big business all day that the doughnuts come to you hot out of the fryer. Yes, they are powdered doughnuts, but so much better than what you and I as New Yorkers are used to.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Basically, yes. The place, Cafe du Monde in New Orleans, does such a big business all day that the doughnuts come to you hot out of the fryer. Yes, they are powdered doughnuts, but so much better than what you and I as New Yorkers are used to.


Every year we make our annual pilgramig to Louisiana, passing through New Orleans on the way to Franklin, LA, a stop at Cafe du Monde is a must do! I believe they call those seductively delicious powdered donuts beignets. Alas, the trip may be trumped by Pandemic restrictions this year. Paraphrasing Seinfeld's Soup Nazi, "there will be no Beignets for you this year, Eagle!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49341


A very healthy breakfast for sure, with all those fruits, nuts, grains and berries...and the banana is pretty healthy too!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Every professional griddle I've ever seen was heavy gauge sheet steel. But since I live alone, I'm perfectly happy with what I have.


I remember cooking short order on them. They are great because they are on pretty much all of the time, they have fairly dense clusters of heating elements to minimize hot spots, they are well seasoned, and they are fairly thick. A typical cast iron griddle like a Lodge laid over gas burners will have two nice circular hot spots. I guess if you center your pancakes perfectly on them it isn't that noticeable.

Despite the hot spots they are great for lots of things. I use the smooth side ungreased for tortillas and English muffins. I use the ridged side with a press for panini.

;0)


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A very healthy breakfast for sure, with all those fruits, nuts, grains and berries...and the banana is pretty healthy too!


I always have bananas with my breakfast.


----------



## Howard

How about just a bowl of Fruit Loops?


----------



## Oldsarge

Bleagh!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> How about just a bowl of Fruit Loops?


How about a more efficient delivery system?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Bleagh!


I grew up with many a sugared cereals such as Fruit Loops, Capt Crunch, Frosted Flakes and Honey Smacks but now we are trying to eat healthier and once in a while I might bring home one cereal for myself just like yesterday I brought home a box of Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about a more efficient delivery system?
> View attachment 49362


You didn't grow up with sugared cereals, Fiscal?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> You didn't grow up with sugared cereals, Fiscal?


I did but I'm working on being more careful!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> How about just a bowl of Fruit Loops?


Years ago we fed the deer. We ran out of deer corn. We put out Fruit Loops. The deer never touched it. It never decomposed. Just yikes!


----------



## Oldsarge

I never, ever ate sugared cereal. I did put sugar on my cereal, but _never _in the quantity the manufacturers did. I thought it was ghastly then and totally horrific now. Stuff will kill you.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about just a bowl of Fruit Loops?


At first glance I assumed those were a bowl of rainbow hued Cheerios. I've never experienced Fruit Loops at the Breakfast Table and intend to continue such abstinence. Cheerios are what's "good for my heart!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I did but I'm working on being more careful!


I'm trying myself but once in a while I need to have my sugar rush, no wonder I'm so hyper throughout the house. :laughing:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I never, ever ate sugared cereal. I did put sugar on my cereal, but _never _in the quantity the manufacturers did. I thought it was ghastly then and totally horrific now. Stuff will kill you.


Now you're trying to be more self-conscious about what you and your family eats?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> At first glance I assumed those were a bowl of rainbow hued Cheerios. I've never experienced Fruit Loops at the Breakfast Table and intend to continue such abstinence. Cheerios are what's "good for my heart!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pumpkin pancakes


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pumpkin pancakes
> 
> View attachment 49402
> 
> 
> View attachment 49403


With pumpkin syrup?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Pumpkin pancakes
> 
> View attachment 49402
> 
> 
> View attachment 49403





Howard said:


> With pumpkin syrup?


Sounds like the breakfast menu at Hogwart's this time of year! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49433
> 
> 
> View attachment 49434
> 
> 
> View attachment 49439


This reminds of a breakfast buffet at used to be Sizzlers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49556


Looks like a nice Family breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49555


I can't say that I have ever seen a kitchen look any cleaner that the one in the picture above. However, in all fairness, they seem to have assembled a good number of tasty treats for those with an appetite!


----------



## oli150194

Has anyone tried Bacon, egg and cheese sandwich before? Heard about it the other day, its an American thing but not sure if sure about it enough to give it a go!


----------



## Oldsarge

oli150194 said:


> Has anyone tried Bacon, egg and cheese sandwich before? Heard about it the other day, its an American thing but not sure if sure about it enough to give it a go!


It's wonderful but if properly made with a_ fried_ egg, messy as all get out. Ham works just as well and I'm more likely to go that route than bacon, though I can't for the life of me say why. Oh, and don't forget the garlic mayonnaise!


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> It's wonderful but if properly made with a_ fried_ egg, messy as all get out. Ham works just as well and I'm more likely to go that route than bacon, though I can't for the life of me say why. Oh, and don't forget the garlic mayonnaise!


A sausage patty also works for a change of pace.


----------



## Howard

oli150194 said:


> Has anyone tried Bacon, egg and cheese sandwich before? Heard about it the other day, its an American thing but not sure if sure about it enough to give it a go!


I've had an egg, ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49616


I love French Toast with butter (or margarine) with lots of syrup.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I love French Toast with butter (or margarine) with lots of syrup.


Butter! Margarine is bad for you.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Butter! Margarine is bad for you.


Have you had cinnamon on yours?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you had cinnamon on yours?


Cinnamon adds to ones enjoyment of the flavor fest and it serves to reduce the amount of inflammation occurring in joints throughout our bodies! .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49710


Yum....a breakfast feast fit for a retiree with a penchant for over eating on an all too frequent basis!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Avocado toast on whole wheat with walnuts, pumpkin seeds, and chia, topped with harissa, lemon, and Maldon salt.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> Avocado toast on whole wheat with walnuts, pumpkin seeds, and chia, topped with harissa, lemon, and Maldon salt.
> View attachment 49716


Gosh. Not only delicious but good for you. Now there's something you don't see every day. 😁


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Gosh. Not only delicious but good for you. Now there's something you don't see every day. 😁


I am addicted. I am not sure the topping is technically harissa. I reconstitute dried anchos, cascavels, and arbols in boiling water, remove the stems and seeds, and puree them in the food processor with salt, garlic, olive oil, cider vinegar, coriander, and cumin. I dial the arbols up or down to adjust the heat.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49703


What else do you like on your french toast?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49710


Eggs Benedict?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> What else do you like on your french toast?


Try making French toast with sourdough. Sprinkle it with cinnamon sugar. The sugar cooks in the fat (hopefully bacon fat) and gets crunchy. Pour maple syrup on it. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What else do you like on your french toast?


agave syrup, coconut sugar or sugarless jam.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Eggs Benedict?


yup


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Try making French toast with sourdough. Sprinkle it with cinnamon sugar. The sugar cooks in the fat (hopefully bacon fat) and gets crunchy. Pour maple syrup on it. Mmmmmmm


I'll just use 2 regular slices of bread, dab it in egg wash, slip it in the pan for a few minutes then put on my favorite condiments.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I'll just use 2 regular slices of bread, dab it in egg wash, slip it in the pan for a few minutes then put on my favorite condiments.


Sounds good. I use a mixture of egg with a splash of milk, a healthy pinch of salt, and a splash of vanilla. All French toast is a treat!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Sounds good. I use a mixture of egg with a splash of milk, a healthy pinch of salt, and a splash of vanilla. All French toast is a treat!


And you can eat it any time of the day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49744


My friend, would you be interested in swapping breakfasts? I'll pay the shipping costs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast in Venice, anyone?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast in Venice, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 49883


As delicious as it appears, the breakfast seems shaded by the magnificence scenery!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> As delicious as it appears, the breakfast seems shaded by the magnificence scenery!


Well, yeah. It's Venice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49951


Where's the orange juice, cause for me breakfast always has to have a cold and hot liquid to balance it out.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49951


Looks good, but for some inexplicable reason I've got to toss back a couple mugs of coffee before turning my attention to the flapjacks! Just tell me the white liquid in the small pitcher is not skim milk, but heavy sweet cream? "As Dirty Harry would say, Go ahead, punk, make my day! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50052


I love having different pies or cakes for breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love having different pies or cakes for breakfast.


 Looks to be a nice slice of a great big pecan roll? Yum!


----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This looks like a good breakfast to me!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50536
> 
> 
> This looks like a good breakfast to me!


Where's the scrambled eggs?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Where's the scrambled eggs?


How about over easy? or if in Europe, sunny side up.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about over easy? or if in Europe, sunny side up.
> 
> View attachment 50621
> 
> 
> View attachment 50622


I like them fried where I can see the yellow yolk.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> How about over easy? or if in Europe, sunny side up.
> 
> View attachment 50621
> 
> 
> View attachment 50622


We are having the bacon, eggs over easy and grits version for tonight's dinner...quick, easy and downright tasty, methinks!


----------



## Oldsarge

I made a vat of bean and vegetable soup and had it with a hard roll. I make a mean soup! The only thing is it's a different one every time.

For those who have never tried them, I really recommend yellow-eyed beans from Rancho Gordo. And excellent nutty flavor.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> We are having the bacon, eggs over easy and grits version for tonight's dinner...quick, easy and downright tasty, methinks!


Home made grits? Being from Pennsyltucky and not native to the south, whenever I am south of the Mason-Dixon, I order grits, anytime of the day.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Home made grits? Being from Pennsyltucky and not native to the south, whenever I am south of the Mason-Dixon, I order grits, anytime of the day.


The USAF introduced me to grits way back in the mid to late 1960's and I've been hooked ever since. Shrimp and grits are a particularly seductive concoction! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> We are having the bacon, eggs over easy and grits version for tonight's dinner...quick, easy and downright tasty, methinks!


Then what will you have for the morning hours?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The USAF introduced me to grits way back in the mid to late 1960's and I've been hooked ever since. Shrimp and grits are a particularly seductive concoction! LOL.


As Phineas said to Ferb this morning, "Ferb, I know what we're going to have for breakfast tomorrow!".

Grits, shrimp and butter, maybe with a bit of cheese!


----------



## Oldsarge

A whole wheat hamburger bun, toasted and spread with chunky peanut butter and a sliced banana.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A whole wheat hamburger bun, toasted and spread with chunky peanut butter and a sliced banana.


Do you have it as a sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Do you have it as a sandwich?


Two open face sandwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Looks like a Denny's Grand Slam.....yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like a Denny's Grand Slam.....yum!


I haven't been to Denny's in quite some time.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50655


Is that black stuff caviar?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that black stuff caviar?


Nope, blood sausage.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50737
> 
> 
> View attachment 50738


Indeed, breakfast is said to be the most important meal of the day, so I will opt for option one!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50762
> 
> 
> View attachment 50763


You pick out the good breakfasts.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, breakfast is said to be the most important meal of the day, so I will opt for option one!


And I always eat a big hearty breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50838


Now that is unarguably a healthy breakfast! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is unarguably a healthy breakfast! Yum.


But that doesn't make me full, how about a bowl of cereal?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50880


She needs a mate for breakfast, perhaps I can enjoy some breakfast with her?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> But that doesn't make me full, how about a bowl of cereal?


That looks like cereal to me but hot cereal rather than cold cereal.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> But that doesn't make me full, how about a bowl of cereal?


Howard, that IS a bowl of cereal under all the fruit. It's oatmeal.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50737
> 
> 
> View attachment 50738


Has anyone else here noticed how much better meals taste outside?


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Has anyone else here noticed how much better meals taste outside?


Particularly when the meal is cooked on a grill or over an open fire! We love our lanai...we can eat outdoors and the screening keeps the bugs away.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Particularly when the meal is cooked on a grill or over an open fire! We love our lanai...we can eat outdoors and the screening keeps the bugs away.


Well there you go, I can wear Tweed six or more months of the year, but I can't do that ⇧ year round (and that sounds really good). Tradeoffs, life is full of tradeoffs. That's one for FL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Particularly when the meal is cooked on a grill or over an open fire! We love our lanai...we can eat outdoors and the screening keeps the bugs away.


Here in Pennsyltucky, we only have a large covered back porch, with a lower, uncovered deck. What could be called a lanai, is on the east side of our home, and is "only for looking at", by orders of the boss!

Of outdoor cooking method, what has caught on for us, is an outdoor, flattop griddle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Howard, that IS a bowl of cereal under all the fruit. It's oatmeal.


I've had oatmeal before, it's good on a cold winter's day.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big T said:


> Has anyone else here noticed how much better meals taste outside?


In a proper setting I have found such things as peanut butter from a squeeze tube, scrambled powdered eggs, Tang, freeze dried espresso, and slightly burned pancakes made from a mix to be delicious beyond belief!


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially when you did ten miles at over 10,000 ft altitude the day before! Ah, the days of my youth and the John Muir Trail.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> In a proper setting I have found such things as peanut butter from a squeeze tube, scrambled powdered eggs, Tang, freeze dried espresso, and slightly burned pancakes made from a mix to be delicious beyond belief!


Those pancakes were not burned, but rather slightly crisped! You have to pay extra for that in high end restaurants. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those pancakes were not burned, but rather slightly crisped! You have to pay extra for that in high end restaurants. LOL.


If you want crispy pancakes you put them in the toaster.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I know it is a re-run , but I never get tired of whole wheat toast loaded with walnuts, flax seed, pumpkin seeds, and molasses topped first with avocado, then a spread of my home made harrisa, some lemon, and finally a sprinkling of Maldon salt.


----------



## Howard

Howard said:


> If you want crispy pancakes you put them in the toaster.


It may be funny to you but there's a difference of taste when you put them in the toaster compared to putting them in a microwave.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> If you want crispy pancakes you put them in the toaster.


Sort of like frozen waffles..."Let go of my Eggo!"


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Those pancakes were not burned, but rather slightly crisped! You have to pay extra for that in high end restaurants. LOL.


I come from the time (and raised by parents) that taught us, that if you want to eat, you eat what is prepared and are thankful. The upsides are that I appreciate the varities of food available.


TKI67 said:


> I know it is a re-run , but I never get tired of whole wheat toast loaded with walnuts, flax seed, pumpkin seeds, and molasses topped first with avocado, then a spread of my home made harrisa, some lemon, and finally a sprinkling of Maldon salt.
> 
> View attachment 50953


I like avocado on virtually everything (except my pasta). Same with walnuts, but only salads.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Sort of like frozen waffles..."Let go of my Eggo!"


There's a certain taste when you put pancakes in the microwave, doesn't have that "fresh" taste.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 51172


A breakfast of champions! Let me be the one to polish off that Polish sausage, fried eggs and hash browns. Now where did I put the toast? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51146
> 
> 
> View attachment 51147


Now I feel I want The Sizzler back.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A breakfast of champions! Let me be the one to polish off that Polish sausage, fried eggs and hash browns. Now where did I put the toast? :icon_scratch: LOL.


In the refrigerator.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51257


Wow, that must be some big dining room hall.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow, that must be some big dining room hall.


I've been to breakfasts like that in European hotels. Scrumptious!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've been to breakfasts like that in European hotels. Scrumptious!


How much did they charge for a breakfast, it must've been a fortune?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How much did they charge for a breakfast, it must've been a fortune?


It came with the room. But that wasn't cheap, either.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> It came with the room. But that wasn't cheap, either.


Sorta like staying at a Hampton Inn, and enjoying that complimentary breakfast the next morning...and it adds to one's Hilton Honors club points toward your next comped nite at the Inn! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51356


Did someone add syrup to that bowl of fruited oatmeal? Has anyone ever eaten it that way? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Did someone add syrup to that bowl of fruited oatmeal? Has anyone ever eaten it that way? :crazy:


I used to add syrup to oatmeal, tastes sweeter that way.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Did someone add syrup to that bowl of fruited oatmeal? Has anyone ever eaten it that way? :crazy:


It could be honey.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> It could be honey.


I'm sorry, I can't resist "Bee healthy and eat your honey. (wink ,wink)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51507


Assuming this shot was taken before the master's breakfast, man's best friend is about to become 'public enemy number one!' The bottom line...how can one stay mad at a face like that? LOL.


----------



## Big T

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 51172


Only needs a bit of a medium salsa!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Did someone add syrup to that bowl of fruited oatmeal? Has anyone ever eaten it that way? :crazy:


I did/do on non-fruited oatmeal! Quite good, particularly with "real" maple syrup.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51507


He wants some food, he's hungry.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51510


I like pancakes dripping with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Flairball

A while ago some health issues crept in to my life, so I made some dietary changes. I've no regrets, and I've lost over 30lbs. I do have a few foods I miss, and most of those are breakfast items. Best meal of the day, if you ask me.

One of the breakfasts I was missing the most is the Full English. So I decided to find a way to get all the flavors I liked the most, with macros that wouldn't cause me problems. That meant the beans and toast were out, and the meats reduced in quantity, but I worked it out. I present to you, The Full English Frittata.








Two rashers of bacon, two sausages, and two servings of black pudding cooked and crumbled or sliced, andspread throughout the egg mixture. Mix in some sautéed mushrooms, and top with a few slices of tomato. Bake this bad boy up for 20 minutes, and then get down. This is two servings (4 eggs).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> A while ago some health issues crept in to my life, so I made some dietary changes. I've no regrets, and I've lost over 30lbs. I do have a few foods I miss, and most of those are breakfast items. Best meal of the day, if you ask me.
> 
> One of the breakfasts I was missing the most is the Full English. So I decided to find a way to get all the flavors I liked the most, with macros that wouldn't cause me problems. That meant the beans and toast were out, and the meats reduced in quantity, but I worked it out. I present to you, The Full English Frittata.
> View attachment 51541
> 
> Two rashers of bacon, two sausages, and two servings of black pudding cooked and crumbled or sliced, andspread throughout the egg mixture. Mix in some sautéed mushrooms, and top with a few slices of tomato. Bake this bad boy up for 20 minutes, and then get down. This is two servings (4 eggs).


I would add chopped scallions to the mix, but it does look tempting and pretty darned tasty, as it sits! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> I would add chopped scallions to the mix, but it does look tempting and pretty darned tasty, as it sits! Thanks for the recipe.


That's not a bad idea. I've always got some scallions hanging around. I have tossed in a bit of shredded cheddar, but it takes away from the other flavors. I don't think a bit of scallion would do that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51548


Now that looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Chicken is good for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Chicken is good for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 51690


Chicken And Eggs? sounds like a delicious combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Chicken And Eggs? sounds like a delicious combination.


But we come back to the age old question, which came first the chicken or the egg.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> But we come back to the age old question, which came first the chicken or the egg.


The egg.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51714


Is that an English breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that an English breakfast?


Yes


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> The egg.


But where did the egg come from?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> But where did the egg come from?


The chicken.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> The chicken.


I don't mean to change the topic, but as in, in-person conversations, topics change/evolve! Anyhow, Howard, how are your parents?

T


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I don't mean to change the topic, but as in, in-person conversations, topics change/evolve! Anyhow, Howard, how are your parents?
> 
> T


Good, My Father's getting his voice back & some days can't get his head straight. My Mother on the end is doing well they're giving her medicine to treat blood clots on the lung that's why she was coughing a lot.


----------



## Oldsarge

🤞


----------



## Flairball

Had something g somewhat different for breakfast, today.
Two poached eggs over brussels sprouts sautéed in duck fat w/ shallot and garlic, a few spears of asparagus, and a few slices of bacon. Yes, it did indeed hit the spot.


----------



## Oldsarge

A little summery but still breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52061
> 
> 
> A little summery but still breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 52067


There needs to be a winter breakfast cause winter starts in 10 days.


----------



## Bishop Odo




----------



## eagle2250

Bishop Odo said:


> View attachment 52117


Lox...bagel...cream cheese; one of my favorite entrees to build a real breakfast around! Capers seem a nice touch for this gastronomical treat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Lox...bagel...cream cheese; one of my favorite entrees to build a real breakfast around! Capers seem a nice touch for this gastronomical treat.


Are they salty?


----------



## Oldsarge

If you don't know, how can you not like them?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I don't like capers, Are they salty?


LOL, they are, but then I've had a life time love affair with salt! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If you don't know, how can you not like them?


I've never tried them before.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52152


I had french toast this morning well actually a french toast combo breakfast from Aunt Jemima.









I know these are unhealthy but to me it's a quick breakfast and I enjoy it.


----------



## eagle2250

I had a Pablono Pepper Omelette at the local iHOP, this AM. Way to many calories, but it sure was good! However, in the interest of maintaining peace and goodwill on the domestic front, I did have to pass on the pancakes that went with it! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I had a Pablono Pepper Omelette at the local iHOP, this AM. Way to many calories, but it sure was good! However, in the interest of maintaining peace and goodwill on the domestic front, I did have to pass on the pancakes that went with it! LOL.


I haven't been to an iHOP in quite some time but maybe in 2021, My Family could go there for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52166


"Let go of my Eggo's!" LOL.. :amazing:


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I had a Pablono Pepper Omelette at the local iHOP, this AM. Way to many calories, but it sure was good! However, in the interest of maintaining peace and goodwill on the domestic front, I did have to pass on the pancakes that went with it! LOL.


Here in Pennsyltucky, our esteemed guv seems to think the root of all COVID lays solely in restaurants and bars. As such, until January, at the very earliest, all indoor patronage of restaurants and bars is strictly prohibited!

I have found the strawberry crepes at IHOP to be particularly tasty and maybe next year, if we are again permitted, will have some!


----------



## Oldsarge

Years ago IHOP featured a set of 'International crepes' which I thought were outstanding. But I haven't been to one is years . . .


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Years ago IHOP featured a set of 'International crepes' which I thought were outstanding. But I haven't been to one is years . . .


They put on a good breakfast, but their crepes are beyond excellent. We do not go often, but when we do, it's crepes for me!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52201


The antioxidants in those marvelous blueberries are hidden away in those muffins just waiting to spring forth and save us all...I can feel the burn!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Here in Pennsyltucky, our esteemed guv seems to think the root of all COVID lays solely in restaurants and bars. As such, until January, at the very earliest, all indoor patronage of restaurants and bars is strictly prohibited!
> 
> I have found the strawberry crepes at IHOP to be particularly tasty and maybe next year, if we are again permitted, will have some!


And do they put whipped cream and chocolate on those pancakes?


----------



## Howard

Holy Smokes! Check out the size of the crepe, Then on top of that you have the eggs,hash browns and bacon.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> And do they put whipped cream and chocolate on those pancakes?


Whipped cream on the strawberry crepes, but no chocolate. Neither on the pancakes, though I'm sure if you smiled at the waitress, Howard, so would do your bidding!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Holy Smokes! Check out the size of the crepe, Then on top of that you have the eggs,hash browns and bacon.


That's what I'm talking about!!!!!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Whipped cream on the strawberry crepes, but no chocolate. Neither on the pancakes, though I'm sure if you smiled at the waitress, Howard, so would do your bidding!


I swear in those restaurants you'd get those pancakes with whipped cream and chocolate kisses.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!!!


That's a breakfast that will fill you up.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> That's a breakfast that will fill you up.


I'm honestly not a breakfast fan! I'm generally up at 4:30AM, and it's coffee, with whatever else is available (sweets, pizza or whatever we had for dinner the previous evening). I take DW out for breakfast, because she loves it!

But I do love crepes!


----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day, so long as someone else cooks it (and cleans up). Sometime I wonder if my delight in travel isn't somehow related to this. I remember being served full English breakfasts in the pre-dawn dark in Africa. Ah, those were the days. And the breakfast buffets on river cruises in Europe . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Holy Smokes! Check out the size of the crepe, Then on top of that you have the eggs,hash browns and bacon.


Inhaling that breakfast looks to be a comparatively small hill for a mountain climber! Throw in a couple more crepes and you've got a deal. LOL..


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## J. Aubrey

Good morning! Much prefer the savory breakfast over sweet. That lox and poached egg is just right.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I'm honestly not a breakfast fan! I'm generally up at 4:30AM, and it's coffee, with whatever else is available (sweets, pizza or whatever we had for dinner the previous evening). I take DW out for breakfast, because she loves it!
> 
> But I do love crepes!


My wake up times differ during my workday compared to my days off so what I have for breakfast differs, I could have cereal and a muffin or sometimes I could have a fried egg sandwich with a bowl of cereal


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day, so long as someone else cooks it (and cleans up). Sometime I wonder if my delight in travel isn't somehow related to this. I remember being served full English breakfasts in the pre-dawn dark in Africa. Ah, those were the days. And the breakfast buffets on river cruises in Europe . . .


Breakfast is my favorite too, I can have what I want whether it be cereal or eggs, muffins or waffles., then hours later I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52345


toast with jams, I'm OK with that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52372
> 
> 
> View attachment 52373


That looks like she's going to fall, hope she had enough to eat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Howard's breakfast has done the most to titillate my taste buds this AM. I'll join him for breakfast this morning! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think I may take the breakfast burrito route this a.m.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard's breakfast has done the most to titillate my taste buds this AM. I'll join him for breakfast this morning! LOL.


A good breakfast for me sometimes includes a fried egg and or a bowl of cereal and on the side a fresh cup of coffee with juice.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think I may take the breakfast burrito route this a.m.


Burger King makes good Breakfast Burritos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52570


She better get her hand off that muffin cause I want it! :angry:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52570


More importantly, is that a bowl of grits we see under her right forearm. Please, please don;t tell me that's cream of wheat!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52637


Gift wrapped kippers and biscuits, perchance? A lovely post Christmas breakfast, for sure. LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> She better get her hand off that muffin cause I want it! :angry:


I would licking those sausage like fingers!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52637


I hope whatever's in that box is food.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52706


What this needs right now are those small inflatable chairs you could put in the water like a table you would have in the dining room so you don't float away, Do you get what I'm saying Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What this needs right now are those small inflatable chairs you could put in the water like a table you would have in the dining room so you don't float away, Do you get what I'm saying Sarge?


I think I posted one like that a while back.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This morning was cranberry pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Full Irish


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53001


I love french toast and sausages.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love french toast and sausages.


I agree, but unless it is bacon, you really shouldn't marinate your breakfast meats in syrup! Just my opinion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53059


Hold the Nuttella, please, but let me have a plate of the rest of it! LOL.


----------



## karenburton1305

Oh my god this is making me salivate! I'm trying to master Baked Oats, but I burnt the last one ahahaha! NEed to improve!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I agree, but unless it is bacon, you really shouldn't marinate your breakfast meats in syrup! Just my opinion.


Who hasn't dipped their sausages in maple syrup.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Hold the Nuttella, please, but let me have a plate of the rest of it! LOL.


I don't mind chocolate on mine.


----------



## Howard

chocolate on pancakes.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> chocolate on pancakes.


Interesting concept. I put gravy on pancakes when I'm having fried chicken for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Interesting concept. I put gravy on pancakes when I'm having fried chicken for dinner.


🤢 I don't know If I would like that.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53131


Wow, Where is that located?


----------



## Oldsarge

Sorrento, Italy is my guess.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Interesting concept. I put gravy on pancakes when I'm having fried chicken for dinner.


When we do Chicken and waffles, I shred up a rotisserie chicken and mix it with a pot of homemade chicken gravy and that gets spooned liberally over the waffles, in lieu of butter and syrup!  Alas, until I get a handle on this weight issue, I won't be enjoying any of that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53199


It is at once inspirational, arguably nutritious and certifiable food art! Got to get me some of that!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> When we do Chicken and waffles, I shred up a rotisserie chicken and mix it with a pot of homemade chicken gravy and that gets spooned liberally over the waffles, in lieu of butter and syrup!  Alas, until I get a handle on this weight issue, I won't be enjoying any of that.


Do you have it for breakfast or for dinner?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you have it for breakfast or for dinner?


Either, or, or both.... your call. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Either, or, or both.... your call. LOL.


As for me I'd rather have it for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53289


Layer those sliced avocados on a turkey, Swiss and spinach omelet and you have my business!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53289


That looks like Paris France.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53437
> 
> 
> View attachment 53438
> 
> 
> View attachment 53445


That looks like a good breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53589


Lox, bagels, cream cheese and more, can it get much better than that? But today is Tuesday, so it was five layer breakfast Tacos in the Eagles roost this morning! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Lox, bagels, cream cheese and more, can it get much better than that? But today is Tuesday, so it was five layer breakfast Tacos in the Eagles roost this morning! LOL.


Like a breakfast buffet.


----------



## Howard

Has anyone ever been to a breakfast buffet before?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Has anyone ever been to a breakfast buffet before?


Back before the pandemic, the Mrs and I used to regularly stay at Hampton Inns while on our road trips and the complimentary breakfasts they served were laid out like a breakfast buffet. So I guess I have eaten at a breakfast buffet!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Has anyone ever been to a breakfast buffet before?


On European river cruises, all breakfasts are buffet. Dangerous!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> On European river cruises, all breakfasts are buffet. Dangerous!


Indeed cruising vacations are usually a 24/7 dinning buffet. "Dangerous," for sure! Until I lose my excess pounds, if I were to take the Mrs on a cruise, I'd pack on those cruise pounds and come home having to buy a whole new wardrobe. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

But clothes shopping is such fun!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Back before the pandemic, the Mrs and I used to regularly stay at Hampton Inns while on our road trips and the complimentary breakfasts they served were laid out like a breakfast buffet. So I guess I have eaten at a breakfast buffet!


Do you remember The Sizzler? 
The Sizzler during the morning hours and sometimes during brunch hours they'd have an All You Can Eat buffet with eggs, bacon, sausage, waffles, pancakes, muffins, fruit and I think cereal too, coffee and juice, sometimes I was so hungry I'd go up for a 2nd plate and then I was full until lunch.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you remember The Sizzler?
> The Sizzler during the morning hours and sometimes during brunch hours they'd have an All You Can Eat buffet with eggs, bacon, sausage, waffles, pancakes, muffins, fruit and I think cereal too, coffee and juice, sometimes I was so hungry I'd go up for a 2nd plate and then I was full until lunch.


I remember The Sizzler, but cant remember having ever eaten there. However, having read your post on the subject, I now wish I had eaten there!


----------



## Oldsarge

Sizzler still exists. It has 270 locations, but most of them are in the West. There is one in Albany, if Howard is willing to go that far.


----------



## Oldsarge

Man, those look good!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I remember The Sizzler, but cant remember having ever eaten there. However, having read your post on the subject, I now wish I had eaten there!


My Family And I, We always went for the breakfast and dinner buffets, They had such gut-busting foods, sometimes we were still hungry, we'd go for 2nd's or 3rd's, that's how hungry we were and this was many years ago.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Sizzler still exists. It has 270 locations, but most of them are in the West. There is one in Albany, if Howard is willing to go that far.


No, My Father is not willing to travel but if they have a delivery service then My Father might make an exception and another thing for the delivery guy to travel from Albany to New York City could take up to many hours for the food to get to our house so forget it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53868


He should eat dog food not people food.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Has anyone ever been to a breakfast buffet before?


Yes, can't recall the hotel name, but it was at the Pittsburgh International airport, and superb, completely unexpected.

Will be married 42 years this August, and prior to marriage, my love for buffets, was extraordinary! Luckily, there were few in our rural area. Future wife, for Christmas one year, gave me a serving dish, as a joke, for those dining excursions.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53908


Looks like the Breakfast Bowl at one of our local restaurants. Though I must tell you, they require us to make a selection on the meat in the dish, rather than including a bit of each to be enjoyed That is a fancy cut of carrot they have used to dress up that bowl!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53890


I love those breakfasts with fried eggs, bacon and a slice of buttered toast.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Yes, can't recall the hotel name, but it was at the Pittsburgh International airport, and superb, completely unexpected.
> 
> Will be married 42 years this August, and prior to marriage, my love for buffets, was extraordinary! Luckily, there were few in our rural area. Future wife, for Christmas one year, gave me a serving dish, as a joke, for those dining excursions.


I can remember going to a Sizzler with My Family and all of us gorged on so much food, we went for 2nds and maybe 3rds.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53974


Is that a lox, bagel, soft boiled egg and baby spinach breakfast sandwich? A couple of those might prove to be a pretty filling breakfast, though I'd be tempted to add a bit of cream cheese to the mix!


----------



## Oldsarge

With Hollandaise!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is that a lox, bagel, soft boiled egg and baby spinach breakfast sandwich? A couple of those might prove to be a pretty filling breakfast, though I'd be tempted to add a bit of cream cheese to the mix!


And a bit of butter too.


----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast taco!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast taco!
> 
> View attachment 54024


In the Eagles Roost it appears that 2021 is going to be the year of the breakfast taco, as during the month of January we have enjoyed Tacos for our first meal of the day on at least five times! Mrs Eagle is spoiling me. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a Burger King Breakfast Burrito?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> View attachment 54075
> 
> 
> How about a Burger King Breakfast Burrito?


no way, Harold!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> no way, Harold!


I like it , you have the eggs, sausage, tater tots and hot sauce in one burrito, what's not to like?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I like it , you have the eggs, sausage, tater tots and hot sauce in one burrito, what's not to like?


the restaurant making it!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> the restaurant making it!


I do like the burrito, it's not great to me it's a quick breakfast snack for me to enjoy with my coffee right before I start my cart attendant job at Stop N Shop.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sunday breakfast was something I dreamed up half a century go when I was a short order cook: toasted and lightly buttered English muffin topped with a poached egg, a squeeze of lemon, and a sprinkling of salt. It has a lot of the elements of eggs Benedict but leaves out about a day's calories.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I do like the burrito, it's not great to me it's a quick breakfast snack for me to enjoy with my coffee right before I start my cart attendant job at Stop N Shop.


I'm pulling your leg a bit Howard! I don't make a habit of venturing in to fast food places, but some are better than decent and some aren't (not necessarily by brand, but by how they're managed). When driving, I prefer Mickey D's or Dunkin's black coffee over all others.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I find it odd that in the northeast these are called breakfast burritos, but in Texas they are called breakfast tacos. I think of a burrito as being made with a large tortilla and wrapped to enclose the filling completely and a taco as being made with a smaller tortilla and simply being rolled. We have lots of variety. My favorite decadent version is egg, chorizo, cheese, potatoes, and a red salsa. My more typical order is refried black beans, mashed potatoes, queso fresco, and a pale green salsa made by pureeing roasted jalapenos, olive oil, garlic, and salt, usually screaming hot.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm especially fond of machaca (beef jerky shredded in the blender) scrambled in egg with scallions, sliced avocado, red chili sauce, sharp cheddar and cilantro. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I'm pulling your leg a bit Howard! I don't make a habit of venturing in to fast food places, but some are better than decent and some aren't (not necessarily by brand, but by how they're managed). When driving, I prefer Mickey D's or Dunkin's black coffee over all others.


Have you had fast food breakfast sandwiches?


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I find it odd that in the northeast these are called breakfast burritos, but in Texas they are called breakfast tacos. I think of a burrito as being made with a large tortilla and wrapped to enclose the filling completely and a taco as being made with a smaller tortilla and simply being rolled. We have lots of variety. My favorite decadent version is egg, chorizo, cheese, potatoes, and a red salsa. My more typical order is refried black beans, mashed potatoes, queso fresco, and a pale green salsa made by pureeing roasted jalapenos, olive oil, garlic, and salt, usually screaming hot.


The way Burger King makes them looks like of sloppy but you know something it's food and I'm hungry so I really don't care how it's made.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54156


I love when they put whipped cream and a bit of sugar on top of the pancakes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Have you had fast food breakfast sandwiches?


Yes, but down here they have great breakfast tacos everywhere. A local place called Tacodeli even has tacos in gas stations and drug stores, and they are excellent. Since COVID hit I just make them at home cheaper, faster, and better. I get those Mission Carb Sense tortillas. They taste great and are less than half the calories.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you had fast food breakfast sandwiches?


Nope, just black coffee! Now if they had pizza left over from the previous night, I would gladly pay them next Tuesday for a slice today!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Yes, but down here they have great breakfast tacos everywhere. A local place called Tacodeli even has tacos in gas stations and drug stores, and they are excellent. Since COVID hit I just make them at home cheaper, faster, and better. I get those Mission Carb Sense tortillas. They taste great and are less than half the calories.


I can easily make my own breakfast sandwiches, just get an English muffin, cook a scrambled egg , get some bacon, sausage, melt a slice of cheese and there you go!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Nope, just black coffee! Now if they had pizza left over from the previous night, I would gladly pay them next Tuesday for a slice today!


Now if it was a breakfast pizza that would be good.


----------



## Howard

Breakfast Pizza


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Nope, just black coffee! Now if they had pizza left over from the previous night, I would gladly pay them next Tuesday for a slice today!


....and perhaps your buddy Popeye will share some of his spinach to top that pizza with? It will make you "strong to the finnich, if you eat your spinach." LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ....and perhaps your buddy Popeye will share some of his spinach to top that pizza with? It will make you "strong to the finnich, if you eat your spinach." LOL.


We have a local place that makes an excellent thin crust pizza with goat cheese and spinach.


----------



## Oldsarge

Back in SoCal our favorite pizza place did a Greek pizza with sausage, feta cheese and bell pepper. Was wunnerful!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Back in SoCal our favorite pizza place did a Greek pizza with sausage, feta cheese and bell pepper. Was wunnerful!


Have you had a breakfast pizza before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Have you had a breakfast pizza before?


I've had pizza _for_ breakfast but not a breakfast pizza.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you had a breakfast pizza before?


Had a local place that made one: scrambled eggs, cheese, tomato slices but what made it not palatable, was a thick crust and home fries.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Had a local place that made one: scrambled eggs, cheese, tomato slices but what made it not palatable, was a thick crust and home fries.


T, I'm sure you can make a breakfast pizza at home but that would probably take hours to make.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> T, I'm sure you can make a breakfast pizza at home but that would probably take hours to make.


Preparing pizza at home is a pretty straightforward task if you start with one of those pre-made crusts.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or make the crust the night before and let it rise in the refrigerator over night. Makes a much better crust that way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Preparing pizza at home is a pretty straightforward task if you start with one of those pre-made crusts.


You can buy it at a supermarket.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Preparing pizza at home is a pretty straightforward task if you start with one of those pre-made crusts.


Plus you have a pizza stone!

(a coal fired bread oven is nice also!)


----------



## Howard

Anybody want breakfast sausages?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Anybody want breakfast sausages?


Why, yes, I do. In fact, I'm about to fry some up with an egg and toast right now.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Why, yes, I do. In fact, I'm about to fry some up with an egg and toast right now.


Do you like sausages on the sandwiches or on the side as like a side dish?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54340
> 
> 
> View attachment 54341


Sarge, don't know what the top picture is.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, don't know what the top picture is.


It's a scone with pecan topping.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Do you like sausages on the sandwiches or on the side as like a side dish?


yes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a scone with pecan topping.


I like scones, they can be a bit on the dry side.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> I like scones, they can be a bit on the dry side.


Yeah and that's why I only can hack scones if they have icing of some sort. Last scones we made, we went with the easy approach of buying a can of vanilla frosting to act as the icing and they were fine that way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> I've had pizza _for_ breakfast but not a breakfast pizza.


I have too a number of time. But for breakfast it must be cold straight out of the refrigerator.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54450


Those are so good when Burger King makes them.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> I have too a number of time. But for breakfast it must be cold straight out of the refrigerator.


Why not hot?


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> Why not hot?


Ever tried it right out of the refrigerator?


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> Ever tried it right out of the refrigerator?


No I've always had pizza hot as a lunch or dinner but having cold pizza for breakfast it's not nutritious and has no vitamins.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> No I've always had pizza hot as a lunch or dinner but having cold pizza for breakfast it's not nutritious and has no vitamins.


Hot or cold, I suspect pizza would have close to the same nutritional value. I agree with Tweedlover....I love cold pizza!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Hot or cold, I suspect pizza would have close to the same nutritional value. I agree with Tweedlover....I love cold pizza!


You just can't have cold pizza alone you need a banana and bowl of nutritious cereal with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the pizza is more nutritious than the cereal.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> You just can't have cold pizza alone you need a banana and bowl of nutritious cereal with a cuppa coffee.


Or, if you want fruit, you could go with a fruit "pizza." One of my favorite desserts my wife makes. The crust is rolled out sugar cookie dough. The sauce is a cream cheese and Cool Whip blend and then topped with pineapple chunks and seedless grapes.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> Or, if you want fruit, you could go with a fruit "pizza." One of my favorite desserts my wife makes. The crust is rolled out sugar cookie dough. The sauce is a cream cheese and Cool Whip blend and then topped with pineapple chunks and seedless grapes.


A fruit pizza sounds delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think the pizza is more nutritious than the cereal.


 A bowl of cereal has vitamins.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> A bowl of cereal has vitamins.


You think pizza doesn't?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You just can't have cold pizza alone you need a banana and bowl of nutritious cereal with a cuppa coffee.


I always wash my morning cold pizza with a steaming mug of coffee, but the cereals I might eat occasionally would be steel cut oats or shrimp and grits, My bananas are eaten with a thick schmear of crunchy peanut butter as a topper! The more heavily processed dry cereals have an awful lot of sugar in them and most of the nutritional value has been cooked out of them, but they are convenient, or so I've been told.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54481


My guess is those will be scrambled before they are ready to be served. This seems a De-ja Vue moment, as my two eggs this AM began as "sunny side up" creations until one of the yellows was broken as the egg was cracked into the skillet. After that miscue we were having scrambled eggs. LOL!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54481


I love a nice fried egg sandwich sometimes with the yolk dripping.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You think pizza doesn't?


Well you have the sauce, cheese, pepperoni and crust.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Well you have the sauce, cheese, pepperoni and crust.


All of which naturally contain vitamins.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> All of which naturally contain vitamins.


But it doesn't make me full. (unless I have more than 1 slice)


----------



## Oldsarge

I never have only one slice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I never have only one slice.


some pizzas make me full if I wind up overeating.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> some pizzas make me full if I wind up overeating.


Howard, I challenge you to a 'pizza eating contest' with each of us starting out diving into A Touch of Basil's 28" Party Pleaser's pizza...and we will see where it goes from there. This is a measure of our respective gastric honor! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I challenge you to a 'pizza eating contest' with each of us starting out diving into A Touch of Basil's 28" Party Pleaser's pizza...and we will see where it goes from there. This is a measure of our respective gastric honor! LOL.


Oh, count me in!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I challenge you to a 'pizza eating contest' with each of us starting out diving into A Touch of Basil's 28" Party Pleaser's pizza...and we will see where it goes from there. This is a measure of our respective gastric honor! LOL.


No, count me out I can eat 2 the most, If I eat more than 2 it lays on me and I wind up feeling full.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, count me in!


Are you sure you can handle it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are you sure you can handle it?


Howard, I once at an entire Shakey's Giant (18" diameter) all by myself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Howard, I once at an entire Shakey's Giant (18" diameter) all by myself.


And you didn't have stomach pains? That must've been a lot of pizza to consume?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And you didn't have stomach pains? That must've been a lot of pizza to consume?


I was 21-and-hungry.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I was 21-and-hungry.


Indeed, life was good at 21! I miss the days I could eat anything I wanted and never gain an ounce. LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, life was good at 21! I miss the days I could eat anything I wanted and never gain an ounce. LOL.


Interestingly, the one upside I had to cardio-vascular problems was weight loss. Started having cardiac stents put in in 2009. Eventually had by-pass surgery. But, back in 2009 the weight simply began to fall off following that. Lost 50 pounds and since then I can eat whatever I want and the weight doesn't return. The weight loss took me back to high school weight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54771


Who doesn't love avocado toast? One hundred and one ways to turn avocado toast into a real breakfast...well maybe not 10i ways, but there are four good ones pictured!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, life was good at 21! I miss the days I could eat anything I wanted and never gain an ounce. LOL.


At my age I still eat a lot.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> At my age I still eat a lot.


On my diet, I eat like a bird, you know, like a little feathered pecker. But then I may need to ramp up the diet a bit....six cheat days a week just doesn't seem to be working! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> On my diet, I eat like a bird, you know, like a little feathered pecker. But then I may need to ramp up the diet a bit....six cheat days a week just doesn't seem to be working! LOL.


I'm the opposite of you, I eat like a pig like for breakfast I have my omelette sandwich, cereal and a banana, plus including the juice and cuppa coffee.


----------



## Howard

If you want a hot quick scramble, just add an egg, mix it then take it to the microwave to cook.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> If you want a hot quick scramble, just add an egg, mix it then take it to the microwave to cook.


Is the 180 calories per serving advertised on the cup before or after the egg is added. If it is before, we are looking at a 260 to 280 calorie breakfast entree.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Anyone else enjoying Stanley Tucci's show about the regional foods of Italy? This week he was in Rome and a local chef made a most unusual frittata, fairly deep and made in a small saucepan and topped with fried chicken offal. It looked really good.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Anyone else enjoying Stanley Tucci's show about the regional foods of Italy? This week he was in Rome and a local chef made a most unusual frittata, fairly deep and made in a small saucepan and topped with fried chicken offal. It looked really good.


I haven't been following the show, but your post peaks my interest. What network/channel is it on? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I haven't been following the show, but your post peaks my interest. What network/channel is it on? :icon_scratch:


I get i t on CNN HD on Sunday evening. It may conflict with All Creatures Great and Small on PBS which would explain why I record it. All Creatures Great and Small is terrific, too, but as it has no obvious breakfast angle, this is a purely gratuitous plug.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a rather old, huge, coffee table cookbook _Italian Regional Cooking_ by Ada Boni. It's been through several editions and the photographs themselves are worth the price. The recipes aren't half bad, either. I really need this pandemic to go away so I can have people over for dinner again!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Is the 180 calories per serving advertised on the cup before or after the egg is added. If it is before, we are looking at a 260 to 280 calorie breakfast entree.


I think it's after the egg is added but after all it's an omelette when it's done.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I think it's after the egg is added but after all it's an omelette when it's done.


Sir, you are spot-on with your assessment. Two hundred eighty calories is a pretty conservative calorie count for an omelet, which is also fewer calories than the lox, bagel and cream cheese I'm gnawing on as I type this! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Sir, you are spot-on with your assessment. Two hundred eighty calories is a pretty conservative calorie count for an omelet, which is also fewer calories than the lox, bagel and cream cheese I'm gnawing on as I type this! LOL.


Do you toast your bagel?


----------



## Oldsarge

Never have been a bagel fan. I'd rather have tortillas.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> Do you toast your bagel?


I've never been a big breakfast eater. I have long simply alternated eating instant oatmeal or half a toasted bagel for breakfast. Strawberry-rhubarb jam on the bagel.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you toast your bagel?


I do! It's the only way. For some reason I just can't eat an untoasted bagel...unless I force myself. :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Never have been a bagel fan. I'd rather have tortillas.


It's kind of a toss up for me. I like bagels and tortillas as well. Egad, truth be known, there is not much food that I've been exposed to in my life that I haven't liked. That may be part of my problem. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> I've never been a big breakfast eater. I have long simply alternated eating instant oatmeal or half a toasted bagel for breakfast. Strawberry-rhubarb jam on the bagel.


But don't you get hungry, Tweed?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I do! It's the only way. For some reason I just can't eat an untoasted bagel...unless I force myself. :crazy:


bagels are better toasted when you have the creamy melted butter on it.


----------



## Tweedlover

Howard said:


> But don't you get hungry, Tweed?


My appetite doesn't get geared up til later in the day. Hits its peak in time for supper.


----------



## Howard

Tweedlover said:


> My appetite doesn't get geared up til later in the day. Hits its peak in time for supper.


When I get up in the morning, I take a shower, go down to make my coffee and breakfast I eat big and that does keep me full up until the afternoon when I am hungry once again cause there is nothing to do but eat and there is no place to go to, after lunch I have a light snack and at dinnertime I eat big again.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Did enjoy my wife's home-made cinnamon roll for breakfast today and plan to do the same tomorrow in about 9 hours.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54984
> 
> 
> View attachment 54985
> 
> 
> View attachment 54986
> 
> 
> View attachment 55015
> 
> 
> View attachment 55021


I better go sit at the table, time for breakfast and the spread looks good. 😃


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55069


Is that a cookie Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that a cookie Sarge?


Too big for a cookie. I'd say it was an Austrian breakfast treat full of Bavarian cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55200
> 
> 
> View attachment 55204


That looks like one of those country breakfasts you'd get at those hotels.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Why, yes, I do. In fact, I'm about to fry some up with an egg and toast right now.


Do you have a favorite brand?


----------



## Oldsarge

I know a young couple with a hog farm where the piggies are raised on pasture. Their sausage is very special.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55301
> 
> 
> View attachment 55302


Alas, for breakfast I have this incredible desire for a stack of fruited pancakes, drowning in fresh fruit and Maple Syrup, that will never be...for I am doomed to do battle again this AM with two eggs fried in water and a dry English muffin. Life is not fair!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had a slice of rainbow cake.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I had a slice of rainbow cake.


....and then spent the rest of the day running around and farting leprechauns and gold coins over the landscape! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55411


Spectacular view! I suppose it sounds crazy, but I find myself being drawn back to look at the photo above again and again. With a view like that, I can see myself becoming a big fan of continental breakfasts.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and then spent the rest of the day running around and farting leprechauns and gold coins over the landscape! LOL.


Well I did actually have to use the bathroom and that was later in the day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

This is what I had for breakfast topped with a small amount of fruit.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55670
> 
> 
> View attachment 55671
> 
> 
> View attachment 55672
> 
> 
> View attachment 55673
> 
> 
> View attachment 55675


...but Jeez Louise, based on a conversation I had with our family doctor late yesterday afternoon, each and every one of those gastronomical lovelies pictured above may be forbidden fruit in my immediate future! Sad, sad days may be coming.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ...but Jeez Louise, based on a conversation I had with our family doctor late yesterday afternoon, each and every one of those gastronomical lovelies pictured above may be forbidden fruit in my immediate future! Sad, sad days may be coming.


I prescribe a new doctor.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pulled pork waffles!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## penguinstyle

Most of the time I have sweet tooth for breakfast, so I prefer the last picture compared to baked beans or sausages . It's so funny to experience the different breakfast styles around the world, I would never have pulled pork waffles in the morning - though they look very delicous! On the week-end I also like bacon and eggs with a thick slice of buttered sourdough-bread  and maybe a freshly baked croissant afterwards ☺, but on work-days I prefer granola or müsli... Here is a snapshot of one of my favourites 😇


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55851
> 
> 
> Pulled pork waffles!
> 
> View attachment 55853
> 
> View attachment 55854


With maple syrup?


----------



## Oldsarge

No, with guacamole and mayonnaise.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oh my, that ⇧ looks so good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56063


Looks good, but alas, this AM we will be eating out and I fear my breakfast will be what they call a "Pete's Fit Omelet," three egg whites, turkey, spinach, onion, green peppers, tomato, and Swiss cheese...served up with a mug of black coffee.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Oh my, that ⇧ looks so good.


I agree FF, what a big breakfast.


----------



## Howard

It's sad that there are hardly anymore restaurants that have breakfast buffets, I surely miss those.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> It's sad that there are hardly anymore restaurants that have breakfast buffets, I surely miss those.


Food Buffets of any sort are just not the smart thing to do during this pandemic...everyone reaching in getting their own servings from the community pots...Ewww! :crazy:


----------



## Big T

I have a big soft spot for “all you can eat” and even in good times, need to stay away! Years ago, when I was much, much more physically active, I could attack ‘em, confident I was burning off more calories than taking in. In fact, my now wife, was so amused, as a joke, so bought me an extra jumbo sized dinner plate.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Food Buffets of any sort are just not the smart thing to do during this pandemic...everyone reaching in getting their own servings from the community pots...Ewww! :crazy:


I was referring to back in the days when you could go to those breakfasts and gorge yourself like a pig.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I have a big soft spot for "all you can eat" and even in good times, need to stay away! Years ago, when I was much, much more physically active, I could attack 'em, confident I was burning off more calories than taking in. In fact, my now wife, was so amused, as a joke, so bought me an extra jumbo sized dinner plate.


Can You Eat All? Or You Can Eat All?


----------



## ran23

I miss those days , scrambles? of eggs, sausage, potatoes, onions, etc. side plate of pancakes.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Can You Eat All? Or You Can Eat All?


Both Howard! I can eat faster than my stomach says it's full!


----------



## Oldsarge

I love taking European river cruises. Breakfast is always a buffet and breakfast is my favorite meal if someone else is cooking it. I get is sooooo much trouble . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I love taking European river cruises. Breakfast is always a buffet and breakfast is my favorite meal if someone else is cooking it. I get is sooooo much trouble . . .


In my experience, cruising vacations used to be like a 24/7 dining buffet...there was akways food and drinks to be had for the the cost you paid for your ticket! Not a good thing for one fighting a growing waistline. 
:crazy:


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I miss those days , scrambles? of eggs, sausage, potatoes, onions, etc. side plate of pancakes.


And bottomless cups of coffee and juice.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> In my experience, cruising vacations used to be like a 24/7 dining buffet...there was akways food and drinks to be had for the the cost you paid for your ticket! Not a good thing for one fighting a growing waistline.
> :crazy:


We have a government provided excuse: The pandemic!!!!!! Depending upon what news source, those that social distanced gained from 10 to 40 pounds, depending upon how long.

Me, I'm on the very low end, and as I have a yearly physical in early April, I'm sure pictures of me will surface of the web, of my on exercise machines, trying to lose those extra pounds.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Both Howard! I can eat faster than my stomach says it's full!


You And I have an endless stomach.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> You And I have an endless stomach.


My wife speaks louder than my stomach and she is quick to say "enough is enough"!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My wife speaks louder than my stomach and she is quick to say "enough is enough"!


But do you say to her "I'm still hungry"?


----------



## Oldsarge

Not a good plan, Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56212


That sure looks delicious.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> But do you say to her "I'm still hungry"?


Howard, Howard, Howard! I take it you have never been boofed across the jowls with your wife's sneaker?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, Howard, Howard! I take it you have never been boofed across the jowls with your wife's sneaker?


No Big T, I am not married but I have been slapped by My Parents plenty of times growing up.


----------



## Oldsarge

This site doesn't support videos so here's a link to a breakfast sandwich. Yum!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> This site doesn't support videos so here's a link to a breakfast sandwich. Yum!


 Lord that looks good.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> No Big T, I am not married but I have been slapped by My Parents plenty of times growing up.


My dad cracked me less than a handful of times, my mom never. However, I attended a Catholic high school, and the headmaster's office was in the center of the school, with floor to ceiling glass. The headmaster relished giving cracks in front of the glass in sufficient numbers to bring tears to the eyes of the toughest actor, for the whole school to see. Yes, I was on the receiving end.

I wanted to go to public school in the worst and I tried all sorts of things to get expelled. My mom was called for a conference with the headmaster to discuss my antics and what was going to happen, anyhow ma was told my punishment was not getting expelled, but staying there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> My dad cracked me less than a handful of times, my mom never. However, I attended a Catholic high school, and the headmaster's office was in the center of the school, with floor to ceiling glass. The headmaster relished giving cracks in front of the glass in sufficient numbers to bring tears to the eyes of the toughest actor, for the whole school to see. Yes, I was on the receiving end.
> 
> I wanted to go to public school in the worst and I tried all sorts of things to get expelled. My mom was called for a conference with the headmaster to discuss my antics and what was going to happen, anyhow ma was told my punishment was not getting expelled, but staying there.


Oooo, Mom was a sly one.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This site doesn't support videos so here's a link to a breakfast sandwich. Yum!


Thanks for that...I have already enjoyed (and I use that term loosely) my dry toast and water fried eggs this morning...and now, I'm drooling again! Life is not fair.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My dad cracked me less than a handful of times, my mom never. However, I attended a Catholic high school, and the headmaster's office was in the center of the school, with floor to ceiling glass. The headmaster relished giving cracks in front of the glass in sufficient numbers to bring tears to the eyes of the toughest actor, for the whole school to see. Yes, I was on the receiving end.
> 
> I wanted to go to public school in the worst and I tried all sorts of things to get expelled. My mom was called for a conference with the headmaster to discuss my antics and what was going to happen, anyhow ma was told my punishment was not getting expelled, but staying there.


I have a disability so growing up with it wasn't easy, I'd get soap in the mouth from My Mother if I cursed and My Father would punch/slug me If I got into trouble growing up.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for that...I have already enjoyed (and I use that term loosely) my dry toast and water fried eggs this morning...and now, I'm drooling again! Life is not fair.


I enjoyed my fried egg sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56327
> 
> 
> View attachment 56328


The top photo looks like one of those country breakfasts you'd see Upstate.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> The top photo looks like one of those country breakfasts you'd see Upstate.


.....but please let there be a 'made to order' Omelette Bar in the corner of the frame we cannot see! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> .....but please let there be a 'made to order' Omelette Bar in the corner of the frame we cannot see! Yum.


Try tossing some beef jerky into the blender to add to the omelette. _Huevos con machaca_ rolled up in a tortilla makes a great breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .....but please let there be a 'made to order' Omelette Bar in the corner of the frame we cannot see! Yum.


What types of omelettes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Now, someone said they were hungry?


----------



## Oldsarge

Now which would YOU rather be, English or French?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56432
> 
> 
> Now, someone said they were hungry?


I have never ha a less than fantastic breakfast, that was cooked over an open fire. For some wonderfully magical reason, it just tastes batter...even the coffee!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56432
> 
> 
> Now, someone said they were hungry?


That's a full breakfast, full of protein.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57153


Those pancakes could use some whipped cream and a drizzle of powdered sugar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57533


Looks like a British version of iHops Breakfast Sampler, but you have to put a second egg on that plate and add a stack of three Buttermilk pancakes!


----------



## Howard

Fried Egg Sandwich


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Fried Egg Sandwich


Looke to me to be a pretty well balanced meal plan/sandwich!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looke to me to be a pretty well balanced meal plan/sandwich!


A nice delicious sandwich for the morning.


----------



## Oldsarge

I need to give this some thought for Sunday


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57658
> 
> 
> I need to give this some thought for Sunday


Are those poached eggs? How do you poach them? Is it easy to do?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those poached eggs? How do you poach them? Is it easy to do?


With these () they're very easy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57686


It looks more like a dessert.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> With these () they're very easy.


Sorry Sarge I don't see anything on my end.


----------



## Howard

*An even easier method for poached eggs:*

Crack your *egg* into a bowl or onto a saucer. ...
Bring a pan of water filled at least 5cm deep to a simmer. ...
Tip the *egg* into the pan. ...
Cook for 2 minutes then turn off the heat and leave the pan for 8-10 minutes.
Lift the *egg* out with a slotted spoon and drain it on kitchen paper.
I found an easier way, I may try it one day but I might mess up cause all I know are omelettes and scrambled eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> *An even easier method for poached eggs:*
> 
> Crack your *egg* into a bowl or onto a saucer. ...
> Bring a pan of water filled at least 5cm deep to a simmer. ...
> Tip the *egg* into the pan. ...
> Cook for 2 minutes then turn off the heat and leave the pan for 8-10 minutes.
> Lift the *egg* out with a slotted spoon and drain it on kitchen paper.
> I found an easier way, I may try it one day but I might mess up cause all I know are omelettes and scrambled eggs.


It help to add some vinegar to the water. This prevents the whites from "feathering".


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57723


I love to put the fried egg in between 2 crispy waffles and make it a hearty breakfast sandwich in the morning.


----------



## Andy

One of my previous posts:

This really works better than the vinegar - swirling method.

*Nigella Lawson's guide to poaching an egg.*

Crack the first egg into a small fine mesh strainer suspended over a small bowl, then lift up and swirl gently for about 30 seconds, letting the watery part of the white drip into the bowl; discard the watery part.

Gently tip the egg into a small cup or ramekin and pour 1 teaspoon of lemon juice onto it, aiming for the white. Repeat with the second egg.

When the poaching water is just starting to simmer, gently slide in the eggs, one on each side of the pan.

Turn the heat right down so there is no movement in the water, and poach the eggs for 3-4 minutes, until the whites are set and the yolks still runny.

Transfer the eggs to the plate using a slotted spoon.










Nigella as you know is the attractive TV cook who just lost a lot of weight. In her early programs the camera never went much lower than her face. You also might remember her infamous fight with then husband at Scott's Seafood on Mount St. in London (excellent but expensive restaurant - I recommend their gin & tonics!)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57742
> 
> 
> View attachment 57743


Now that's a buffet I want to sit down and enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57777


The breakfast is just so-so, but the view is priceless! It goes to prove that "there is more to life than what we eat!"


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57777


Wow, look at the view, it must be Paris?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow, look at the view, it must be Paris?


It is


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It is


I wouldn't mind eating outside unless it's not too hot out and there's a nice cool breeze.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mmmm, with corned beef hash!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57824
> 
> 
> Mmmm, with corned beef hash!


That is either one fine breakfast or a somewhat bizarre smiley face in that skillet. Given the time of day and the rather empty state of my stomach, I'll go with the fine breakfast! Could you pair a couple slices of sourdough toast with that? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That is either one fine breakfast or a somewhat bizarre smiley face in that skillet. Given the time of day and the rather empty state of my stomach, I'll go with the fine breakfast! Could you pair a couple slices of sourdough toast with that? LOL.


And a cup of coffee on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57895
> 
> 
> View attachment 57897


That sure looks so good.


----------



## ran23

I feel like having breakfast for dinner tonight.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57897


A "One Eyed Willie" three stack, methinks? LOL.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I feel like having breakfast for dinner tonight.


That would be called "Brinner".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58001


French Toast dribbled with butter and syrup.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> French Toast dribbled with butter and syrup.


....but I'm only allowed to look at it and wish for a lot of good things to happen. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58090
> 
> 
> An avocado toast sunrise? Memorably tasty, I'm sure.


----------



## ran23

that is like a all-in-one version of my breakfast.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....but I'm only allowed to look at it and wish for a lot of good things to happen. LOL


But the only good thing is you eating it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58090
> 
> View attachment 58091
> 
> 
> View attachment 58092


That looks so good but I will have to wait till my gum surgery is healed up, right now I must have soft foods for a week.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

poached egg on toasted bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58339


outside dining is good for when it's warm and its a nice day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58326
> 
> View attachment 58327


The restaurant First Watch puts out an excellent turkey sausage gravy and biscuit breakfast...much lower in fat content and calories than the pork sausage gravy! Just sayin.......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58660


That looks so delicious, it needs no sharing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That looks so delicious, it needs no sharing.


But Howard, that's is a big plate, full of hash browns, iced with melted (I'm guessing here) American or Cheddar cheese. That's a whole lot of carbs. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> But Howard, that's is a big plate, full of hash browns, iced with melted (I'm guessing here) American or Cheddar cheese. That's a whole lot of carbs. :crazy:


I love breakfast foods, you have scrambled eggs, hash browns, toast and whatever else are in those bowls.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm with Howard. Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day--if someone else is cooking it. This morning I had a cup of reheated _frijoles_ with a fried egg on top and an orange. That's about as much effort as I'm willing to put out in the morning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm with Howard. Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day--if someone else is cooking it. This morning I had a cup of reheated _frijoles_ with a fried egg on top and an orange. That's about as much effort as I'm willing to put out in the morning.


Breakast is my favorite time of the morning too, it's a time on my days off when I can eat like a pig with cereal and eggs plus coffee and juice.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm with Howard. Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day--if someone else is cooking it. This morning I had a cup of reheated _frijoles_ with a fried egg on top and an orange. That's about as much effort as I'm willing to put out in the morning.


What about coffee and/or juice?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What about coffee and/or juice?


I have my first cup of coffee before I get dressed and the second some time during the morning. Today I might even brew a third.

I don't drink fruit juice because I'd rather have the fiber of whole fruit.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I have my first cup of coffee before I get dressed and the second some time during the morning. Today I might even brew a third.
> 
> I don't drink fruit juice because I'd rather have the fiber of whole fruit.


I have mine when I get downstairs for breakfast, I drink a cup of water after I get up in the morning before I head to the shower.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Sunday morning breakfast


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58908
> 
> 
> View attachment 58910


That looks so good.


----------



## Howard

Today for breakfast I had a fried egg sandwich and a bowl of Special K.


----------



## Oldsarge

Four spelt whole grain pancakes with a fried egg on top. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Four spelt whole grain pancakes with a fried egg on top. Yum!


I'd put the fried egg in between 2 pancakes and make it a breakfast sandwich then I'd probably dribble some maple syrup on top.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58930
> 
> 
> View attachment 58931
> 
> 
> View attachment 58932


....and my breakfast this AM was a rice cake, with a smear of chunky peanut butter on it! There is no gastronomical justice in this world!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....and my breakfast this AM was a rice cake, with a smear of chunky peanut butter on it! There is no gastronomical justice in this world!


Just a rice cake?


----------



## Howard

My Breakfast this AM consisted of a fried egg sandwich between 2 pancakes and a bowl of Special K Blueberry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58976
> 
> 
> View attachment 58977
> 
> 
> View attachment 58978
> 
> 
> View attachment 58979


That's the the last picture I love to see, delicious doughnuts.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58989


I just can't consider chicken a breakfast meal, waffles yes but not chicken.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59025


Looks like a delicious breakfast, pancakes and a side of crispy bacon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I just wonder what's under the egg.


----------



## Oldsarge

Shrimp, grits and a 'bald' egg--with Tabasco sauce! Mercy!


----------



## Oldsarge

I allow myself one donut per quarter. Voodoo makes these . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59118
> 
> 
> I allow myself one donut per quarter. Voodoo makes these . . .


I'll take two.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59179


French Toast And Sausages, I love it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59179


That makes the sad little cup of steel cut oatmeal I had for breakfast seem pathetic, in comparison! Looking over my shoulder, SWMBO commented, "Watch it buddy. Tomorrows steel cut oats could be served dry and uncooked!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59438


Can it be any kind of beans that would be good for breakfast, you know the ones you have with frankfurters, the baked beans?


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know why not?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59438


Looks pretty darned sumptuous, compared to what appeared on my breakfast platter...'two eggs, water fried and a dry English muffin.' :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know why not?


I never had beans for breakfast before.


----------



## Oldsarge

They're best in colder weather. In summer I have a tendency to subsist on cold cereal and fruit.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59584


Now that is by anyone's definition a stack of pancakes! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59584


I bet I could eat all that If I tried.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I bet I could eat all that If I tried.


Why Howard, surely you could. That's a small hill for a mountain climber!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Why Howard, surely you could. That's a small hill for a mountain climber!


It could be shared with others.


----------



## Howard

Ham And Egg sandwich


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Ham And Egg sandwich


Those breakfast sandwiches would go well with that stack of pancakes! Just saying......


----------



## Oldsarge

It being summer, I've lapsed into just picking fruit and sticking it on a bowl of Grape Nuts. When the weather cools into late September or October, I'll start getting ambitious again. Now, I'm just refueling three times a day.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those breakfast sandwiches would go well with that stack of pancakes! Just saying......


Now that's what I would call a breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It being summer, I've lapsed into just picking fruit and sticking it on a bowl of Grape Nuts. When the weather cools into late September or October, I'll start getting ambitious again. Now, I'm just refueling three times a day.


I haven't had Grape Nuts in quite a while.


----------



## ran23

My last Grape Nuts were in yogurt.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> My last Grape Nuts were in yogurt.


Very European


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> My last Grape Nuts were in yogurt.


I don't know why but Grape Nuts always tasted like tasting gravel.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> My last Grape Nuts were in yogurt.


A gastronomical textural contrast and unexpected treat, for sure! I add granola to yogurt more often, but Grape Nuts are a nice treat as well. Yum.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> It being summer, I've lapsed into just picking fruit and sticking it on a bowl of Grape Nuts. When the weather cools into late September or October, I'll start getting ambitious again. Now, I'm just refueling three times a day.


A small bowl of Grape Nuts with ripe blueberries and some real cream is a terrific summer treat.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A gastronomical textural contrast and unexpected treat, for sure! I add granola to yogurt more often, but Grape Nuts are a nice treat as well. Yum.


You could always add cereal to yogurts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59775


I haven't had French Toast in a while.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a craving for a bunch of scrambled eggs and bacon.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I have a craving for a bunch of scrambled eggs and bacon.


I feel the very same way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59880
> 
> 
> A rustic version of "million dollar bacon!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59966


That looks like Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Rice Chex?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Off to the kitchen for Salmon Creme Cheese on toast.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd put it on biscuits. Ah luv biskits!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

grits and berries


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## khushimoni99

i love this food.it is a best food


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60117
> 
> 
> grits and berries


At first glance I thought that might be some sort of a fruited quiche. but grits and berries, while new to my palate, might make for an interesting gastronomical quest. Perhaps tomorrow morning?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60012
> 
> 
> View attachment 60014
> 
> View attachment 60015
> 
> View attachment 60016
> 
> 
> View attachment 60019


I would.


----------



## Howard

Honey Bunches Of Oats, banana and a fried egg for me this morning for breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings breakfast was a "Pete's Fit Omelet" made of egg whites chicken chunks, spinach, mushrooms, onions and Swiss chese and served by The Coffee Cup Diner, St Cloud, FL. Better than my daily fare, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings breakfast was a "Pete's Fit Omelet" made of egg whites chicken chunks, spinach, mushrooms, onions and Swiss chese and served by The Coffee Cup Diner, St Cloud, FL. Better than my daily fare, for sure! LOL.


How's the food over there?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How's the food over there?


Not fancy, but still excellent food....home cooking on a commercial level! The wife and I are regulars, generally dropping in on Sunday mornings after Church , and on Wednesdays for lunch out, after our Bible study group meets.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60232


I admit it...I rather like avocado toast, but I've never tried it with a fruit salad and poached egg topper. Consider it to be on my list Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60372


Avocado toast, topped with poached eggs....such was my breakfast one day within this past week! It is definitely to my liking.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60423


It sure looks like those eggs are frying in bacon grease. May we assume, when plated, those eggs will be keeping close company with a couple strips of thick cut bacon? I hope so!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It sure looks like those eggs are frying in bacon grease. May we assume, when plated, those eggs will be keeping close company with a couple strips of thick cut bacon? I hope so!


With fresh sage on top, I'm inclined to believe that the eggs are cooking in sausage grease. In either case, the diner wins.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60469


A breakfast salad, perhaps? Add some cut up Swiss Cheese to the mix and I'll take it!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60469


Looks like an egg salad.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Looks like an egg salad.


Given the optics of that picture, one just can't argue with that!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Looks like an egg salad.


Or certainly a salad with egg. It's still a good breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or certainly a salad with egg. It's still a good breakfast.


Or just have a salad for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had a Bacon Egg And Cheese Croissant from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## eagle2250

On Saturday morning our 17 year old Grandson, a recently crowned AAU High School All American Wrestler, made his own breakfast: a cup of steel cut oats, laced with cinnamon and brown sugar; two eggs fried in bacon grease; a toasted peanut butter and banana sandwich and some kind of health smoothy. I had two eggs fried in water and an English muffin. Jeez Louise, it would be so great to be young again! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

I had a small omelette drenched in margarine.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ewww! Howard, margarine is BAD for you. Stop that.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Ewww! Howard, margarine is BAD for you. Stop that.


Ditto!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ewww! Howard, margarine is BAD for you. Stop that.


I didn't mean drenched I meant it was just a small amount but you're right Sarge, too much butter or margarine drenched in anything is bad for your health and cholesterol.


----------



## Oldsarge

Butter is so much better for you than margarine. Even in small doses, margarine is evil!


----------



## Oldsarge

Now THIS is a good breakfast!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60684
> 
> 
> Now THIS is a good breakfast!


I am involved in a gastronomical love affair with everything on that breakfast plate, but when eating salmon, a three or four ounce serving is just never enough. However, an eight ounce serving of salmon should keep me going until lunch!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60684
> 
> 
> Now THIS is a good breakfast!


I think there is an easy way to create poached eggs by microwave.


----------



## Oldsarge

These work beautifully.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60696
> 
> These work beautifully.


Are those soup strainers?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those soup strainers?


You put them into the pan of water. Bring it to a boil and then slip the egg down inside. It poaches the egg perfectly without any swirling, vinegar or any other attempts at magic.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> You put them into the pan of water. Bring it to a boil and then slip the egg down inside. It poaches the egg perfectly without any swirling, vinegar or any other attempts at magic.


I do so love a kitchen gimmick!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I do so love a kitchen gimmick!


Pull the egg out with a slotted spoon and slide onto a hammed English muffin and cover with Hollandaise sauce. Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You put them into the pan of water. Bring it to a boil and then slip the egg down inside. It poaches the egg perfectly without any swirling, vinegar or any other attempts at magic.


I'm afraid I'll mess up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60852


Must be from either McDonalds or Burger King.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This, essentially, is what I had for dinner. I even baked the bread!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I guess it's time for breakfast looking at those photos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I don't think putting jellied cranberries in my bowl of cereal tasted any good, that was a bad combination, hope I don't wind up getting the runs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61258


Now to my eye, that is a perfect slice of breakfast pizza. Remember, what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Now to my eye, that is a perfect slice of breakfast pizza. Remember, what doesn't kill us, makes us stronger! LOL.


That could be a breakfast for more than 2 people, there ain't no way that I'm going to finish that whole slice in one sitting.


----------



## Oldsarge

When I was twenty, I'd have given it one heck of a try.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> When I was twenty, I'd have given it one heck of a try.


I'd probably be full with a couple of bites of that then I'd store it in the refrigerator for My Parents to get some of that if they want it for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61287
> 
> 
> View attachment 61289
> 
> 
> View attachment 61291
> 
> 
> View attachment 61292


I know it is not the most healthy option, but I will opt for the country fried steak and egg breakfast. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61446


May I join her for breakfast?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61462


I could put on a bathing suit and swim but I'm getting a bit big in the belly department, I haven't been in one in god knows how long.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61446


Are we looking at lox and cream cheese on a generous slice of artisanal bread, rather than on a bagel? Delicious ans I suspect a bit healthier to enjoy the treat!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Are we looking at lox and cream cheese on a generous slice of artisanal bread, rather than on a bagel? Delicious ans I suspect a bit healthier to enjoy the treat!


It certainly looks that way to me. Though if I followed my inclinations and wolfed down all six of those slices, the health benefits would disappear.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61510


It is our nature to go out for breakfast after Sunday services....and today it just might be waffles, topped with sliced peaches, blueberries and whipped cream! The power of suggestion...it is a good power. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had myself a bowl of cereal and a scrambled egg on a slice of buttered bread this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61554
> 
> 
> View attachment 61555


You will never get a breakfast muffin like the above at McDonalds. The breakfast treats above are the things from which "daydreams about night things" might arise. It has been said Ronnie Milsap never missed breakfast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61605


Yum! Where do you come up with all these delectable breakfast treats? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61605


That drink looks delicious, what's that big thing in that coffee?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Yum! Where do you come up with all these delectable breakfast treats? :icon_scratch:


Tumblr


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That drink looks delicious, what's that big thing in that coffee?


I think that's a marshmallow in hot chocolate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think that's a marshmallow in hot chocolate.


I don't think I've had a hot chocolate in the morning hours except for when it got very cold during the winter time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61759


A snack.........


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61774


A man's breakfast! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61759


I remember going to iHop and having whipped cream on top of waffles, now that's a breakfast.


----------



## Howard

For breakfast I had a fried egg on buttered bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61830
> 
> 
> View attachment 61832


That would be a good combination putting the bacon with the eggs together and turning it into a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61886


You have incited my desire for a 'Pete's Fit' omelet, served at The Cup Diner; three eggs filed with shredded chicken or turkey, spinach, mushrooms, onions, green peppers and ....I don't know what else, but it is soooo good! Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You have incited my desire for a 'Pete's Fit' omelet, served at The Cup Diner; three eggs filed with shredded chicken or turkey, spinach, mushrooms, onions, green peppers and ....I don't know what else, but it is soooo good! Nuff said.


When stationed in Frankfurt, I was introduced to the 'German Farmers' Omelet'. 'Several' eggs scrambled and wrapped around potatoes, sausage, onions and melted cheese. It was topped with a splootch of mayo. Ah, to be a young enlisted in a foreign land again!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

MMM, lobster and white wine for breakfast, why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> MMM, lobster and white wine for breakfast, why didn't I think of that.


Perhaps I need to move to wherever that is . . .


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> MMM, lobster and white wine for breakfast, why didn't I think of that.


Unless you put eggs on it then I would consider it breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

It would seem that perhaps as frequently as once per day, I conclude that breakfast is my favorite meal. But then I also find that to be true of lunch and dinner! Hmmnn...do we have a problem here? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It would seem that perhaps as frequently as once per day, I conclude that breakfast is my favorite meal. But then I also find that to be true of lunch and dinner! Hmmnn...do we have a problem here? :icon_scratch:


I like big breakfasts so that I can eat big then get full until a few hours later when it's time for lunch.


----------



## Howard

Does anyone like hotel breakfast buffets?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Does anyone like hotel breakfast buffets?


Before the pandemic hit we enjoyed hotel breakfast buffets on our frequent road trips and we look forward to doing so again, at some point in the future. However, until the pandemic is well behind us, we are avoiding any open food buffets. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62185
> 
> 
> View attachment 62186
> 
> 
> View attachment 62187
> 
> 
> View attachment 62188
> 
> 
> View attachment 62189
> 
> 
> View attachment 62190


Now that's a delicious breakfast I can enjoy.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62185
> 
> 
> View attachment 62186
> 
> 
> View attachment 62187
> 
> 
> View attachment 62188
> 
> 
> View attachment 62189
> 
> 
> View attachment 62190


It's been said that breakfast is our most important meal of the day. If so, put all of the above together and you do have one fine breakfast...very filling!


----------



## Howard

I'm thinking about having beans but then My Parents would come downstairs in the morning look at me and say why are you having beans for breakfast? I'm eating what The English eat.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll have beans with breakfast tomorrow but not English style. Tonight I made up a killer batch of _frijoles de la olla. _Sooo good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'll have beans with breakfast tomorrow but not English style. Tonight I made up a killer batch of _frijoles de la olla. _Sooo good!


So it can be just regular beans like the baked beans you have with frankfurters?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'm thinking about having beans but then My Parents would come downstairs in the morning look at me and say why are you having beans for breakfast? I'm eating what The English eat.


To my eyes it seems the British eat mighty well at the breakfast table.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So it can be just regular beans like the baked beans you have with frankfurters?


Sure


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Sure


I just can't eat beans for breakfast, Does it have nutrition?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I just can't eat beans for breakfast, Does it have nutrition?


Lots of protein, complex carbohydrates, dietary fiber and a bunch of vitamins and minerals. Very good for you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Lots of protein, complex carbohydrates, dietary fiber and a bunch of vitamins and minerals. Very good for you.


I also have coffee with my breakfast too, beans and coffee probably won't agree with me in my stomach.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I did try the eggs and beans for breakfast this morning, It was delicious and all but I think I'll do it just this one time and that's all, I don't understand how The English eat that but I guess us Americans aren't used to eating like The British do.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62499


That strikes me more as a dessert than a breakfast, but either way, I'll take a serving!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62541


I would eat inside where it's warm.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm with Howard. I'm not sure how you make bacon wrapped shrimp but I aim to find out!


----------



## Oldsarge

Got It!

Ingredients:

Juice of 1 lemon
1 clove garlic, grated
1 teaspoon paprika
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
1 pound (about 24) large shrimp, peeled and deveined, tails intact
12 slices bacon, halved
Directions:

Position a rack 3 to 4 inches from the heat source and preheat the broiler. Whisk the lemon juice, garlic, paprika, thyme, olive oil and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a shallow baking dish. Add the shrimp and toss to coat; marinate in the refrigerator, 20 minutes.

Turn the shrimp in the marinade to coat well. One at a time, remove each shrimp and wrap with a piece of bacon; secure with a toothpick if desired. Place seam-side down on a baking sheet. Spoon any remaining marinade over the shrimp. Broil, turning the shrimp once, until the bacon is slightly crisp and the shrimp are cooked through, about 5 minutes.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm with Howard. I'm not sure how you make bacon wrapped shrimp but I aim to find out!


Does the shrimp need to be cooked?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Does the shrimp need to be cooked?


Howard, I gave you the recipe! It's in the previous post.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62769
> 
> 
> A new recipe for egg salad...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


>


Unless there's slice of toast underneath . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62936


Considering the picture above, it just occurred to me...I have never seen a dog of any breed and excepting of the two legged ones, sneak food off a plate of Mexican food. Personally I love it, but Fido apparently doesn't agree with me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Considering the picture above, it just occurred to me...I have never seen a dog of any breed and excepting of the two legged ones, sneak food off a plate of Mexican food. Personally I love it, but Fido apparently doesn't agree with me! LOL.


Dolly loves _frijoles _and _tacos._


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Dolly loves _frijoles _and _tacos._


Well there goes another of my half-baked food theories...disproved in less than an hour. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63026


Donuts are always good for breakfast.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Considering the picture above, it just occurred to me...I have never seen a dog of any breed and excepting of the two legged ones, sneak food off a plate of Mexican food. Personally I love it, but Fido apparently doesn't agree with me! LOL.


You've never had a beagle in the house, have you? We're on our 4th, and if any of them see you eat anything, they'll stare until you give them some of it. No matter what it is, no matter how hot, they'll eat it. Our current Beag will eat absolutely anything, provided it comes out of the refrigerator.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> You've never had a beagle in the house, have you? We're on our 4th, and if any of them see you eat anything, they'll stare until you give them some of it. No matter what it is, no matter how hot, they'll eat it. Our current Beag will eat absolutely anything, provided it comes out of the refrigerator.


Back in the day I hunted rabbits with beagles, five of them to be exact. Great fun, but alas, they were never allowed to come into the house. When I became the adult head of the household, that rule changed, as had the breed(s) I was calling my own. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Back in the day I hunted rabbits with beagles, five of them to be exact. Great fun, but alas, they were never allowed to come into the house. When I became the adult head of the household, that rule changed, as had the breed(s) I was calling my own. LOL.


If I had ever, managed to acquire about five acres with rabbits abounding, I swore I would get a pair and call them Holmes and Watson. Ah luv beagles!


----------



## Big T

When I was young, my dad ran beagles for sport. He had several field champions through the years, but these were not hunting dogs. We had one beag that was a hunting dog, and the "beagle club" we belonged to, was bordered by open hunting grounds. That is where we hunted rabbits, with many, many rabbits to be had!!!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Rabbits, yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63170


Baby Quiche, perhaps? Or should we term them 'Quichettes? In any event, they look rather tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge

Someone brought some to a potluck back when I was still part of the workforce. They were very good, indeed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63262
> 
> 
> View attachment 63263
> 
> View attachment 63264
> 
> View attachment 63265


I think the first picture is a bowl of my favorite cereal Cookie Crisp. How do you guys like cookie cereals?

They have Oreo's, Chips Ahoy, Nilla wafers and Nutter Butter just to name a few.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I think the first picture is a bowl of my favorite cereal Cookie Crisp. How do you guys like cookie cereals?
> 
> They have Oreo's, Chips Ahoy, Nilla wafers and Nutter Butter just to name a few.


My dry cereals are pretty much limited to bite sized shredded wheat and Post Grape Nuts. The resident cereal Nazi says..."No cookies for you, eagle; no cookies for you!" Bummer! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My dry cereals are pretty much limited to bite sized shredded wheat and Post Grape Nuts. The resident cereal Nazi says..."No cookies for you, eagle; no cookies for you!" Bummer! LOL.


I've had Frosted Mini Wheats a lot and Grape Nuts taste like gravel.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've never liked sugar coated cereal and even when I was a kid put very little sugar on my corn flakes and such. Currently, though, I am seeking out Teddybear Grahams. I saw a video where you use them to make little graham/chocolate/puff pastry cookies. I'm sure the g'grandkids will love them and I just can't resist trying.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I've never liked sugar coated cereal and even when I was a kid put very little sugar on my corn flakes and such. Currently, though, I am seeking out Teddybear Grahams. I saw a video where you use them to make little graham/chocolate/puff pastry cookies. I'm sure the g'grandkids will love them and I just can't resist trying.


What kind of cereals did you like growing up?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I've never liked sugar coated cereal and even when I was a kid put very little sugar on my corn flakes and such. Currently, though, I am seeking out Teddybear Grahams. I saw a video where you use them to make little graham/chocolate/puff pastry cookies. I'm sure the g'grandkids will love them and I just can't resist trying.


Much like Oldsarge, I don't sugarcoat anything, except perhaps a glazed doughnut. On some far off day, I may once again have a warm from the oven glazed doughnut! As for the "little graham/chocolate/puff pastry cookies," when Grandma bakes treats, I consider my grand kids the competition! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What kind of cereals did you like growing up?


Anything that wasn't sugared.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63357
> 
> View attachment 63358


The breakfast spread is bigger than he is? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63357
> 
> View attachment 63358
> 
> 
> View attachment 63359


One hump or 2 humps?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A Full Oregon!










Farm to table sausage and eggs, home-grown tomatoes and fresh-baked bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A Full Oregon!
> 
> View attachment 63581
> 
> 
> Farm to table sausage and eggs, home-grown tomatoes and fresh-baked bread.


Add a second egg, sausage link and slice of bread to that plate and count me in....that's a country breakfast! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63639


Before we found out Mrs Eagle had a cheese allergy, she used to make a pretty mean quiche from scratch. These days,, if I have a yearning for quiche, I have to settle for those pre-made, frozen Quiches that you pop in the oven and warm up for your meal. It is just not quite the same...the flaking of the frozen crust is sadly lacking. Bummer.


----------



## Oldsarge

I do a right interesting Provençal pie which is basically a quiche with pine nuts and raisins. My wife used to do a killer Italian quiche with sausage and prosciutto and mixed Italian cheeses. I wonder if I could find the recipe somewhere.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

This morning I had scrambled eggs with a touch of butter, cereal and a banana.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> This morning I had scrambled eggs with a touch of butter, cereal and a banana.


With leftovers on hand from the family dinner, I had a leftover salmon fillet with my two water fried eggs and dry English muffin, with all of it washed down with a chilled glass of V8. Hopefully I am set until dinner time!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> With leftovers on hand from the family dinner, I had a leftover salmon fillet with my two water fried eggs and dry English muffin, with all of it washed down with a chilled glass of V8. Hopefully I am set until dinner time!


I try to eat a heavy breakfast but then when lunchtime comes around 12 or 1pm I tend to consume small, a sandwich and cuppa coffee.


----------



## Howard

What do you guys eat for breakfast, Eagle, Sarge?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What do you guys eat for breakfast, Eagle, Sarge?


 Most mornings I find myself tucking in to two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin, but that was starting to get rather tedious. So now we mix it up with Steel Cut Oatmeal one day a week and avocado toast on another day and on the weekends, Mrs Eagle cooks a big breakfast on Saturday mornings and we always step out for breakfast on Sunday mornings...and on those days the sky is the limit! .


----------



## Oldsarge

Some days I hit the kitchen full airborne but lately I have been singularly uninspired. This morning, though, I had fried polenta with an egg over easy and an orange. Next week I'll be in an elk camp with a professional cook. Things should brighten up.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Most mornings I find myself tucking in to two water fried eggs and a dry English muffin, but that was starting to get rather tedious. So now we mix it up with Steel Cut Oatmeal one day a week and avocado toast on another day and on the weekends, Mrs Eagle cooks a big breakfast on Saturday mornings and we always step out for breakfast on Sunday mornings...and on those days the sky is the limit! .


Don't you have anything different or is it the same routine?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Don't you have anything different or is it the same routine?


My friend, I am pretty much a creature of habit. Indeed, Mrs Eagle has opined that my established routines almost define me. If there are any changes in our breakfast routine, they are consciously planned in.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63906
> 
> 
> View attachment 63907


Now that looks like a good breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63906


I know what I would be having for breakfast this morning , if there were n "Olde' English Breakfast Hut" within driving distance. LOL.


----------



## Howard

This morning my breakast consisted of A bowl of Cheerios, a Swiss cheese omelette and a banana.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64343


A modest, but tasty breakfast, for sure! That miniature stack of pancakes sure looks tempting.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> A modest, but tasty breakfast, for sure! That miniature stack of pancakes sure looks tempting.


There are two pork chops and a half cantaloup outside the frame.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

One of my top two very low calorie breakfasts: Put a very thin smear of cooking oil in a pan. I use peanut oil and a cheap little carbon steel crepe pan. Microwave a small potato for three minutes, cube it, and toss the cubs in the pan. Sprinkle them liberally with Fiesta brand steak seasoning or Lawry's salt and crisp them up. Beat two eggs with a pinch of salt and pour them in. Cook everything and shape it as a two inch strip in the center of the pan. Top with a slice of Borden fat free American cheese, pour a tiny bit of water in the pan, and put a lid on to melt the cheese with the steam. Microwave two Mission 45 calorie low carb white flour tortillas. Cut the tube of egg/potato/cheese in half and lay it on the two tortillas. Top with Herdez salsa casera. I realize that fat free cheese and low carb tortillas are inferior food products, but in these applications everything works quite well. Breakfast for two with a pot of French roast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Toast two slices of home made multi grain bread, spread with mayonnaise, nuke two strips of bacon (or a slice of lunch meat ham), grate Xtra sharp cheddar and fry an egg over easy. This all makes a breakfast sandwich that is not only sinfully delicious but wonderfully gooey and messy. Low cal? Not a chance!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Toast two slices of home made multi grain bread, spread with mayonnaise, nuke two strips of bacon (or a slice of lunch meat ham), grate Xtra sharp cheddar and fry an egg over easy. This all makes a breakfast sandwich that is not only sinfully delicious but wonderfully gooey and messy. Low cal? Not a chance!


"Mayonnaise, it's not just for burgers." My daughter makes a breakfast of two Van's whole grain waffles spread with mayonnaise topped with a slice of American cheese and Morningstar Farms sausage patty. In my world mayonnaise is a food group. I get a kick out of that TV ad where they mock Elton John for ordering French fries with mayonnaise. It is a divine combination. I need to try your sandwich, Sarge.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fries with mayonnaise is the European standard! And try combining 1 cup mayo, 1 Tbs Dijon mustard and 1 minced garlic clove. Instant aiolí! I put it on just about everything. You really should try it on a steak instead of butter. Man!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Fries with mayonnaise is the European standard! And try combining 1 cup mayo, 1 Tbs Dijon mustard and 1 minced garlic clove. Instant aiolí! I put it on just about everything. You really should try it on a steak instead of butter. Man!


My favorite steak is to make steak frites with rare hanger or skirt and red wine reduction with shallots, extremely well seasoned with salt and ground pepper. The fries get home made mayonnaise on the lip of a soup plate with the sauced steak in the bottom. Eventually the reduction and the mayonnaise mingle. O my goodness. Wash it down with a good red of your choice. I shall try the aioli next time I make mayonnaise. Yum.

I just had lunch of fruit salad. I foresee steak frites for dinner!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Fries with mayonnaise is the European standard! And try combining 1 cup mayo, 1 Tbs Dijon mustard and 1 minced garlic clove. Instant aiolí! I put it on just about everything. You really should try it on a steak instead of butter. Man!


Can you put it on eggs too?


----------



## Howard

My breakfast consists of a Swiss cheese omelette and a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Toast two slices of home made multi grain bread, spread with mayonnaise, nuke two strips of bacon (or a slice of lunch meat ham), grate Xtra sharp cheddar and fry an egg over easy. This all makes a breakfast sandwich that is not only sinfully delicious but wonderfully gooey and messy. Low cal? Not a chance!


Sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can you put it on eggs too?


Of course


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Of course


I'm going to look into Aioli, maybe I'll use it instead of the same old mayo and mustard I spread on my sandwich.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> My breakfast consists of a Swiss cheese omelette and a bowl of cereal.


Howard, throw a handful of spinach and some crumbled bacon into that omelette, and as Emeril LaGasse is won't to say...."BAM" you have kicked it up a notch!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, throw a handful of spinach and some crumbled bacon into that omelette, and as Emeril LaGasse is won't to say...."BAM" you have kicked it up a notch!


I don't like to cook big, just keep it simple don't want to smell up the kitchen a lot for My Father to come in and ask me "What Are You Cooking"? Don't want to spend too much time in the kitchen.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I don't like to cook big, just keep it simple don't want to smell up the kitchen a lot for My Father to come in and ask me "What Are You Cooking"? Don't want to spend too much time in the kitchen.


All points well made and taken.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> All points well made and taken.


Cause he needs to use the kitchen and plus I'm sitting in his chair, Our Family has had the same seating arrangement since I've lived here for over 40 years. My Father sits where he can view The News, Mine is near the window and My Mother is in the middle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64605
> 
> 
> View attachment 64606
> 
> 
> View attachment 64608


Hey save me a slice.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64605


I am struck with the reality that I study the picture of that magnificent breakfast spread, with a degree of lust similar to that which I once (in my teen years) reserved for looking at Playboy centerfolds! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64945
> 
> 
> View attachment 64946
> 
> 
> View attachment 64947


Almost every morning I am re-convinced that breakfast is my favorite and arguably the most important meal of the day! In the case above, I want the scenery in the first picture and will take the breakfast plate pictured just below the Continental spread.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Almost every morning I am re-convinced that breakfast is my favorite and arguably the most important meal of the day! In the case above, I want the scenery in the first picture and will take the breakfast plate pictured just below the Continental spread.


Add the carafe of steamed milk and the bowl of apricot preserves and European butter for the croissants, and I'd love the first one just fine. A hot cup of cafe filtre served au lait is a true delight. Paired with hot croissants and you are starting your day in a state of bliss. All three spreads look more than tempting.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Almost every morning I am re-convinced that breakfast is my favorite and arguably the most important meal of the day! In the case above, I want the scenery in the first picture and will take the breakfast plate pictured just below the Continental spread.


I can eat a lot then a few hours later it would be time for lunch after 12.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65023


That looks more like a lunch.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65023


Looks to be a kosher Oriental breakfast bowl. I'm tempted, but would prefer to attack it with a fork, rather than with those chopsticts. Also, could we throw a second poached egg on that?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65162


That stack of pancakes is surprisingly tempting this morning. Perhaps I will scratch that gastronomical itch when we go out for breakfast tomorrow morning? Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> That stack of pancakes is surprisingly tempting this morning. Perhaps I will scratch that gastronomical itch when we go out for breakfast tomorrow morning? Sounds like a plan!


Denny's?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65162


That looks yummy.


----------



## Big T

Best breakfasts? Eggs Benedict, last night's pizza or last week's lasagna!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Best breakfasts? Eggs Benedict, last night's pizza or last week's lasagna!


Cold fried chicken in the summer and bean soup in winter.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Best breakfasts? Eggs Benedict, last night's pizza or last week's lasagna!


I never knew pasta or pizza was considered a breakfast? To me, they're lunch or dinner.
I just can't eat a slice of pizza at 7am.


----------



## Howard

Have you guys Sarge or Eagle ever been to a bed and breakfast before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, yes. My house is so large I could even run one but I don't have the ambition.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I never knew pasta or pizza was considered a breakfast? To me, they're lunch or dinner.
> I just can't eat a slice of pizza at 7am.


you can make practically anything a breakfast by placing an "egg, cooked over easy" on it. Chili, hot sausage, you name it!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I never knew pasta or pizza was considered a breakfast? To me, they're lunch or dinner.
> I just can't eat a slice of pizza at 7am.


7AM? I'm up between 4:30 and 4:45AM! 7 is nearly lunch time!

incidentally, I go to bed around 11:00PM. Have never been a sleeper and the older I get (69 now), the less I sleep. I do sneak naps in through the day!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> you can make practically anything a breakfast by placing an "egg, cooked over easy" on it. Chili, hot sausage, you name it!


You mean you can place an egg on it? Just call it a "breakfast pizza", put some bacon & sausage on it & If I wanted to make it one day I would need to buy the dough first.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> 7AM? I'm up between 4:30 and 4:45AM! 7 is nearly lunch time!
> 
> incidentally, I go to bed around 11:00PM. Have never been a sleeper and the older I get (69 now), the less I sleep. I do sneak naps in through the day!


Do you have the pizza hot or cold?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Do you have the pizza hot or cold?


Cold! Left out on the counter, so more room temperature.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> You mean you can place an egg on it? Just call it a "breakfast pizza", put some bacon & sausage on it & If I wanted to make it one day I would need to buy the dough first.


All of the above, but stay away from potatoes!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> All of the above, but stay away from potatoes!


You mean hash browns?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you guys Sarge or Eagle ever been to a bed and breakfast before?


Prior to the pandemic my wife and I had stayed in Bed and Breakfasts in perhaps a half dozen States. I can live without a TV in the room and in some ways find such to be a preferable arrangement, but those B-n-B's not including a bathroom in each room will not be on my list for future visits. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you guys Sarge or Eagle ever been to a bed and breakfast before?


We've been to B & B's a number of times, and as Eagle, we prefer a private bathroom. I can do without TV, but I need some noise(white) to help put me to sleep. Breakfast always seemed to be excellent, wherever we stayed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65269


That looks so good.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We've been to B & B's a number of times, and as Eagle, we prefer a private bathroom. I can do without TV, but I need some noise(white) to help put me to sleep. Breakfast always seemed to be excellent, wherever we stayed.


What kind of breakfasts do they serve?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What kind of breakfasts do they serve?


The places we visited, always had something different! Crepes, Virginia ham, you name it! The one consistency is there is not a menu of items to chose from. As at home, whatever is made, is what you get.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What kind of breakfasts do they serve?


Two B-n-B's we visited in Michigan offered memorable breakfasts. They were the Copper Inn, Harrisville, MI and The Manor House, Oscoda, MI. The couple who owned the Copper Inn had an omelet bar, manned by the husband who proved himself to be almost artful in his preparation of the omelets to each guests specifications. It is no exaggeration to note that every diner got it just the way they liked it and most walked away with a smile on their face and an overfilled tummy! At the Manor House they served an incredibly delicious Quiche Lorraine for breakfast, but alas, they did so on each and every one of the three mornings we stayed with them on that visit. The only other options were dry cereal. Since we were there, the Copper Inn has been sold to new owners and has been renamed to The Lake Huron Bed and Breakfast and the Manor House has been converted to a rather large and rambling private single family home. I wonder if they still serve Quiche Lorraine for breakfast each morning? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65899
> 
> 
> View attachment 65911


If you had breakfast in bed wouldn't it cause crumbs?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65899
> 
> 
> View attachment 65911


Is that a bowl of grits I see in that last photo? If so, add a pat of butter and liberally season with salt, pepper and, if so inclined, Tabasco sauce. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard, "let go of my Eggo's!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66413


Avocado toast with a fried egg topper....a surprisingly satisfying breakfast.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66319
> 
> 
> View attachment 66321
> 
> 
> View attachment 66323
> 
> 
> View attachment 66343


Last one needs taters.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66109
> 
> 
> View attachment 66111


In real life the woman in the hat has not eaten a breakfast like that in so long she cannot even remember it. After the shoot she had a small bit of watercress and a big glass of ice water.


----------



## Oldsarge

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Last one needs taters.


Agreed!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66687
> 
> 
> View attachment 66689


In the top photo, with those somewhat caramel hued yolks, are those duck eggs? Our younger daughter and her family live on a farmette (a 15 acre farm) on which they have ducks and chickens and horses and dogs and cats and...the list foes on. The yolks in the picture look a lot like duck eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> In the top photo, with those somewhat caramel hued yolks, are those duck eggs? Our younger daughter and her family live on a farmette (a 15 acre farm) on which they have ducks and chickens and horses and dogs and cats and...the list foes on. The yolks in the picture look a lot like duck eggs.


Could be. In my sole encounter with duck eggs, I recall that the yolks were significantly larger than chickens'. However, I decided that I preferred the flavor of the ordinary sort. Though I have been told that duck eggs are vastly superior for baking.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66711


An open faced ham and egg sandwich....Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66791
> 
> 
> View attachment 66793


Are those pancakes all for me?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66791
> 
> 
> View attachment 66793


Give Howard the pancakes and I'll take the pecan rolls! My Mama used to make pecan rolls on the days she baked bread and they must have been magic pecan rolls because no matter how many I ate, I didn't seem to gain an ounce!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66891
> 
> 
> View attachment 66895


What is that green food?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What is that green food?


It looks to me to be a fried egg and avocado open faced breakfast sandwich. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67233


That makes me hungry but I already just had breakfast.


----------



## Big T

These breakfasts all look so nice & good, but for me, I’ll take a cold slice of pizza any time and just maybe that skinny hunk of chicken stew meat, simmered way to long in that cauldron that the feathers are gone.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67203
> 
> 
> View attachment 67209


Try the Million Dollar Bacon at the First Watch Restaurant near you! It's actually worth the $5 they charge for it.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Okay, I'm calling Sarge on the exquisitely beautiful images that he has posted in this thread.

Sarge, please bear in mind that there are those of us who have seen you in the flesh.

There is no way that you could, on a regular basis, consume even a small percentage of these surreal treats and still keep your trim figure!


----------



## Big T

127.72 MHz said:


> Okay, I'm calling Sarge on the exquisitely beautiful images that he has posted in this thread.
> 
> Sarge, please bear in mind that there are those of us who have seen you in the flesh.
> 
> There is no way that you could, on a regular basis, consume even a small percentage of these surreal treats and still keep your trim figure!


As I've posted, in response to Sarge's pics, I put on weight just looking at them!


----------



## Oldsarge

Just because I live in a diet doesn't mean I can't drool over the menu! Same thing applies to all the young lovelies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67539


I'm looking at a water fried egg sandwich for breakfast. You wanna trade?


----------



## Oldsarge

I had Grape-Nuts with raspberries and two tangerines. You think that's sumptuous? It was quick, that's all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I had Grape-Nuts with raspberries and two tangerines. You think that's sumptuous? It was quick, that's all.


I've had Grape Nuts before, tastes like gravel.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I've had Grape Nuts before, tastes like gravel.


But such good gravel!


----------



## ran23

back then it was Grape Nuts and yogurt. helped it go down.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> But such good gravel!


I think it needed sweetness.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67829


McDonald's , move over. There is a new and improved sausage and egg Mc'biscut in town! Yum.


----------



## Howard

I had cereal and waffles.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68179
> 
> 
> View attachment 68181
> 
> 
> View attachment 68183
> 
> 
> View attachment 68187
> 
> 
> View attachment 68191


That's a delicious breakfast feast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68309


That has to be chicken and biscuits.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68309


I used to love southern fried chicken , but alas, it doesn't seem to love me any more! The honeymoon must be over! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68861
> 
> 
> View attachment 68869


A ham, egg and cheese sandwich and fruited crepes....what a great breakfast. Is that the hum of a yum I hear playing in the background?


----------



## Oldsarge

Power brekkie!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Power brekkie!
> 
> View attachment 68927


I see what appears to be a waffle or perhaps a pancake, resting under a coiled, but also segmented sausage, with a slice of tomato peaking out from a blanket of greens and all of which will be washed down with a breakfast smoothie of some sort? However, I am left struggling with the question...what is it? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I see what appears to be a waffle or perhaps a pancake, resting under a coiled, but also segmented sausage, with a slice of tomato peaking out from a blanket of greens and all of which will be washed down with a breakfast smoothie of some sort? However, I am left struggling with the question...what is it? :icon_scratch: LOL.


Exactly what you described.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69059
> 
> 
> View attachment 69061


Do my eyes deceive me or is the bun for that breakfast sandwich in the lower picture a couple of potato pancakes? You.


----------



## Oldsarge

yup!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69411


Just add some Cool Whip or Chocolate Sauce and then you have a delicious breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Please, Howard, Cool-Whip is bad for you. Use real whipped cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Please, Howard, Cool-Whip is bad for you. Use real whipped cream.


From scratch or from the store?


----------



## Oldsarge

Even the store stuff is better than Cool Whipl


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69787


Is that a scrambled egg?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that a scrambled egg?


Almost looks like a cardboard tray of Tempura (of some sort). I've seen such presented with some scrambled eggs mixed in, on occasion. However, I've never eaten such for breakfast, but rather mostly as a snack at anyone of a number of county fairs!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that a scrambled egg?





eagle2250 said:


> Almost looks like a cardboard tray of Tempura (of some sort). I've seen such presented with some scrambled eggs mixed in, on occasion. However, I've never eaten such for breakfast, but rather mostly as a snack at anyone of a number of county fairs!


It's a deep-fried shrimp omelet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69787


Is that a scrambled egg?


Oldsarge said:


> It's a deep-fried shrimp omelet.


Almost like shrimp and eggs?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69863


A pancake breakfast for one.....Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69961


That would be a breakfast given to a woman for Valentine's Day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69961


A freshly baked loaf just for Valentines Day.....yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70205
> 
> 
> View attachment 70207


You can't expect me to eat all those pancakes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> You can't expect me to eat all those pancakes?


No, you're supposed to share them with Eagle.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> No, you're supposed to share them with Eagle.


LOL. When it comes to food, I just don't play well with others! We are going to need some more pancakes. LOL .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. When it comes to food, I just don't play well with others! We are going to need some more pancakes. LOL .


I'll take 15 and you take the other half.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70299


Are those Stroop Waffles?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70747


Put a bit of brown sugar and honey on that and you have "million dollar bacon." Not healthy at all, but pretty darned tasty! Truth be known, I've eaten million dollar bacon on just two occasions....great restraint, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Put a bit of brown sugar and honey on that and you have "million dollar bacon." Not healthy at all, but pretty darned tasty! Truth be known, I've eaten million dollar bacon on just two occasions....great restraint, eh?


Did the bacon cost a million dollars?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70933


Have you tried their pancakes yet?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Did the bacon cost a million dollars?


Well it didn't cost a million bucks, but it was $5.76 for four slices of bacon. In any event, I think it cheaper to go out and shoot a wild pig. Nuff said. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well it didn't cost a million bucks, but it was $5.76 for four slices of bacon. In any event, I think it cheaper to go out and shoot a wild pig. Nuff said. LOL.


Or a cow if you want meat.


----------



## Howard

I had a slice of apple pie for breakfast.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Or a cow if you want meat.


I wouldn't advise shooting a cow. Most farmers get downright ornery if you shoot one of their cows.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> I wouldn't advise shooting a cow. Most farmers get downright ornery if you shoot one of their cows.


"Well Don't have a cow, man" (Bart Simpson)


----------



## Big T

All these food pics and none of last night’s pizza or last week’s lasagna…


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> All these food pics and none of last night's pizza or last week's lasagna&#8230;


Was it a breakfast lasagna?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Was it a breakfast lasagna?


Dinner, Howard, with slices of sweet Italian sausage (instead of ground beef), regular cheeses and slices of zucchini & yellow squash!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I had a slice of apple pie for breakfast.


Have you ever tried shredding extra sharp cheddar cheese on a slice of apple pie. It would be almost like a fruit omelet for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Last night was the annual meeting at the University Club, the first one in two years. The meeting, because of the pandemic, was the longest on record. It must have gone on for five minutes. Then we adjourned and the annual dinner began--and continued--and went on. This morning's breakfast was GrapeNuts and blackberries (and coffee, naturally). Tonight we're going out for Beijing Duck. I shall be eating frugally for the next week, methinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Me and The Beag are sharing a muffin this mornin…


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71133


Breakfast with a best friend!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Have you ever tried shredding extra sharp cheddar cheese on a slice of apple pie. It would be almost like a fruit omelet for breakfast.


No, never had cheddar cheese on pie.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Breakfast with a best friend!


Ya but, that dog gets awful nasty till she gets her first Cuppa Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> No, never had cheddar cheese on pie.


It's very traditional in the Midwest and really, really good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's very traditional in the Midwest and really, really good!


Can you melt the cheddar cheese on the pie?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Can you melt the cheddar cheese on the pie?


I suppose you could but usually you just put a big, thick slice on top.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71873
> 
> 
> View attachment 71875


I'm already hungry just staring those pictures.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71839
> 
> 
> View attachment 71841
> 
> 
> View attachment 71843
> 
> 
> View attachment 71845
> 
> 
> View attachment 71847
> 
> 
> View attachment 71849
> 
> 
> View attachment 71851
> 
> 
> View attachment 71853


Breakfast is indeed the most important meal of the day...methinks!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Breakfast is indeed the most imIt sure is portant meal of the day...methinks!


It sure is.


----------



## Oldsarge

And if someone else is doing the cooking, my favorite. I really want to go back to Europe so badly!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And if someone else is doing the cooking, my favorite. I really want to go back to Europe so badly!


Does Europe have good breakfasts?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Does Europe have good breakfasts?


It depends. Southern countries do with croissants, coffee and orange juice. In the Netherlands they really lay out a spread.










So do the Germans.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72017


Chicken fried steak, dressed in a peppered country gravy, eggs and tater tots? If so, I'll take a plate of that, substituting hash browns for the tater tots, if you please. Yummo!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72077


I'm not sure why, but eggs always tast better when cooked over an open fire!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72139


Hey, save me some!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cyril

I have scones most often for breakfast, and most often, Onion Scones.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Chicken fried steak, dressed in a peppered country gravy, eggs and tater tots? If so, I'll take a plate of that, substituting hash browns for the tater tots, if you please. Yummo!


Get thee a cookbook, by "cowboy cook", Kent Rollins. Plenty of chuckwagon style recipes and easy to make!


----------



## Howard

Cyril said:


> I have scones most often for breakfast, and most often, Onion Scones.


I love Chocolate Scones.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

For Breakfast I had waffles with whipped cream and maple syrup.


----------



## eagle2250

Mrs Eagle is out in the kitchen whipping up a mess of waffles and water fried eggs. Thanks guys, for the suggestion! Yahoo......


----------



## Cyril

Howard said:


> I love Chocolate Scones.


I just so happen to make Chocolate scones, and often with pecans.


----------



## Howard

Cyril said:


> I just so happen to make Chocolate scones, and often with pecans.


Do you buy them?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle is out in the kitchen whipping up a mess of waffles and water fried eggs. Thanks guys, for the suggestion! Yahoo......


What is water fried eggs?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What is water fried eggs?


She puts a few drops of water in a non-stick skillet and fries the eggs in it, avoiding the few additional calories that come from frying eggs in butter or oil. Alas, frying in water also forfeits much of the good taste of fry cooking.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm going Euro this morning. Cold ham, cheese, sliced tomato, yogurt and toast.


----------



## Oldsarge

But maybe Eagle and I could sneak out for a full English when SWMBO isn't watching.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72487
> 
> 
> But maybe Eagle and I could sneak out for a full English when SWMBO isn't watching.


Maybe I'll try having beans again but this time Ill put it on toast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72507


Is that a Pac Man breakfast?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72487
> 
> 
> But maybe Eagle and I could sneak out for a full English when SWMBO isn't watching.


The above looks absolutely delicious. Last evening our granddaughter, home for Christmas break, for dinner, shared a pizza with me. As I sit here admiring the above, I am enjoying a slice of cold leftover pizza for breakfast. Though I am a cold pizza aficionado, i'm pretty sure the spread pictured above is a better idea! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The above looks absolutely delicious. Last evening our granddaughter, home for Christmas break, for dinner, shared a pizza with me. As I sit here admiring the above, I am enjoying a slice of cold leftover pizza for breakfast. Though I am a cold pizza aficionado, i'm pretty sure the spread pictured above is a better idea! LOL.


What was on that pizza?


----------



## Howard

Now this is a Pac Man Breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What was on that pizza?


It was actually a stuffed pizza, filled with anchovies, mushrooms and spinach, in addition to the requisite pizza sauce and cheese. It actually tasted great last evening and pretty darned OK this morning!


----------



## Oldsarge

You go ahead and eat cold pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> It was actually a stuffed pizza, filled with anchovies, mushrooms and spinach, in addition to the requisite pizza sauce and cheese. It actually tasted great last evening and pretty darned OK this morning!


I won't have pizza unless it's a breakfast pizza filled with scrambled eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72895


Now I would choose the sandwich pictured above over an egg McMuffin any morning of the week...before 10:30 AM, of course! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73343
> 
> 
> View attachment 73349
> 
> 
> View attachment 73351
> 
> 
> View attachment 73353
> 
> View attachment 73355
> 
> 
> View attachment 73359


Those look so delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73343
> 
> 
> View attachment 73349
> 
> 
> View attachment 73351
> 
> 
> View attachment 73353
> 
> View attachment 73355
> 
> 
> View attachment 73359


At Zero-Dark- Thirty in the morning I love all of the above, but I must admit the incredible scenery in the second picture really takes the prize! Just saying.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73469
> 
> 
> View attachment 73471
> 
> 
> View attachment 73475


Is this how much you eat in the morning, Sarge?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73575


I've got to get me one of those waffle makers for the next time we go camping or on those mornings we fire up the grill on the lanai/back porch, for us hillbillies! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is this how much you eat in the morning, Sarge?


Absolutely not! This morning I'm having four waffle square, from the toaster, and some berries. I'm really glad I can't eat like that anymore, it's expensive.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Absolutely not! This morning I'm having four waffle square, from the toaster, and some berries. I'm really glad I can't eat like that anymore, it's expensive.


I wish I could still eat a lot of breakfast but I wouldn't have any room left for lunch, Breakfast is good and nutritious but sometimes you just want your fill of eggs, cereal and all sorts of pastries in the morning.


----------



## Howard

Today for breakfast I had a sun dried tomato omelette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Today for breakfast I had a sun dried tomato omelette.


That actually sounds pretty good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That actually sounds pretty good!


I bought a small bottle of sun dried tomatoes and just decided to put them in my omelette, it was quite delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73727


I can't remember the name of the type of egg you call that in the picture?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I can't remember the name of the type of egg you call that in the picture?


It's a soft-cooked or 'coddled' egg. It just looks different because it's served in a fancy egg cup.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's a soft-cooked or 'coddled' egg. It just looks different because it's served in a fancy egg cup.


Would that be easy to make?


----------



## Oldsarge

Once you have the egg cup? Sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I can't remember the name of the type of egg you call that in the picture?


Isn't that a soft boiled egg? You very carefully crack the top of the shell away and use a teaspoon to scoop the egg white and yolk from the shell and into your gullet! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Isn't that a soft boiled egg? You very carefully crack the top of the shell away and use a teaspoon to scoop the egg white and yolk from the shell and into your gullet! LOL.


I like soft boiled eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Isn't that a soft boiled egg? You very carefully crack the top of the shell away and use a teaspoon to scoop the egg white and yolk from the shell and into your gullet! LOL.





Howard said:


> I like soft boiled eggs.


Exactly.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73903
> 
> 
> View attachment 73907


I'd probably want some whipped cream on my waffles.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I'd probably want some whipped cream on my waffles.


Mrs Eagle put a crap ton of whipped cream on her waffles, but if you really want to experience something special, generously smear some peanut butter on your waffle...tastes great and it's a lot healthier than whipped cream!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle put a crap ton of whipped cream on her waffles, but if you really want to experience something special, generously smear some peanut butter on your waffle...tastes great and it's a lot healthier than whipped cream!


Or how about peanut butter and jelly?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74435


Just four days in to a New Years resolution to loose weight, those Cinnamon rolls are dead to me (LOL)., but bring em back in a month or so and I will be slobbering all over my keyboard. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Both the NYT and the WSJ have declared 'diet culture' to be anathema to the mental and physical health of the nation. Cease and desist, sir!


----------



## ran23

Still holding 169 lbs from the Holidays. After my morning walk, one very lite lunch today.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've lost 4 lbs in the last week but I suspect it's the new diabetes medication.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74575
> 
> 
> View attachment 74577


Now shouldn't that fried egg go on the bottom side of that top slice of bread? While your making the change, add a second fried egg to keep it company on it's journey to some lucky fellows gullet! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74797
> 
> 
> View attachment 74799


The scenery in the shots above is spectacular and the plates of food are not bad either!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74939
> 
> 
> View attachment 74941


Isn't that a poached egg?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Isn't that a poached egg?


Yup!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75009


Bacon on top of French Toast, looks like a delicious full breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75009


Working through my seventh decade of enjoying French toast, I cannot ever recall stacking the slices as pictured above. However, I have enjoyed bacon and sausage with my slices of toast spread out over the plate to allow a more liberal application of maple syrup! Yum.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The scenery in the shots above is spectacular and the plates of food are not bad either!


One should not view such scenery so early in the morning, especially when one has so much to do today!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75235


A personally sized Quiche and roasted potato wedges. I can almost smell the nose of the garlic in the potatoes! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75265
> 
> 
> View attachment 75267


I love pancakes drizzled with syrup and butter.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75359


Pecan sticky rolls...a favorite breakfast treat of mine! However, those could use just a tad more sticky about them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I made baoco


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75841


I had bacon this morning but didn't cook it long enough, some of the fat was still on it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76051
> 
> 
> View attachment 76111


I'll take a couple of those breakfast sandwiches and you can keep the pancakes. Wait a minute...I think we can cobble together the fixins for those sandwiches in the fridge. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ham, fried egg and melted cheese on a flatbread--nectar of the gods!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Ham, fried egg and melted cheese on a flatbread--nectar of the gods!


Mine turned out quite well, this AM. Although I had to fall back on deli-sliced ham for the meat component, the sandwich was very, very tasty...one I will continue to enjoy in the future!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ham, fried egg and melted cheese on a flatbread--nectar of the gods!


I'll take them on regular bread.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I am seriously tired of staying home. Time to eat breakfast somewhere exotic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76761


Breakfast on a bagel half? Assuming those are sausage patties, hidden beneathe the poached egg, it does appear to be a tasty treat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Way too early!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Way too early!
> 
> View attachment 77123


Did she get enough sleep?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Did she get enough sleep?


Regardless, she appears to be catching up on that sleep deficit in the post above! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77253


The beginnings of a great breakfast. Pair those waffles with a couple of eggs, a New York strip steak and a never ending mug of Joe and we have a memorable breakfast before us! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think today will start with a fried egg, ham and cheese sandwich on toast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I think today will start with a fried egg, ham and cheese sandwich on toast.


Sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sounds delicious.


It was


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It was


I had a ham and cheese scrambled egg sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77357


I wonder what's on those plates?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77455


Now that is my kind of a backwoods breakfast! Inspired me to ask the Mrs to make us a couple of chicken and spinach omelets, with onions, green peppers and mushrooms added for good measure. Swiss cheese will be in mine and hers will be without cheese. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77673


I want maple syrup on mine.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I want maple syrup on mine.


and couple of eggs and sausage links on the side. Yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> and couple of eggs and sausage links on the side. Yum!


Now you have a complete breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77829


Wow, those are some huge waffles!


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Good lawd...I doubt that even I could wolf a stack that size down. Is that a bowl of cut corn they are serving with those waffles? If so, that seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77965


Is that whipped cream and caramel sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that whipped cream and caramel sauce?


Good a guess as any. Might be whipped butter, though.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pumpkin pancakes with sage butter and sage maple syrup.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78147


I realize the eggs are hard boiled, but if you were to add a generous ladle of Hollandaise sauce and a liberal sprinkling of fresh baby spinach leaves, you would have a reasonable makeshift 'Eggs Benedict Florentine! Something to think about.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78411


That's very romantic, breakfast on the water.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I realize the eggs are hard boiled, but if you were to add a generous ladle of Hollandaise sauce and a liberal sprinkling of fresh baby spinach leaves, you would have a reasonable makeshift 'Eggs Benedict Florentine! Something to think about.


To live dangerously, add a generous serving of home fries, with a ladle of Hollandaise on top.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Thai omelet


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78773


When my weight loss for the year hits 20 pounds, I'll celebrate with a stack of those pancakes. Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78773


Pancakes with butter,syrup and top it off with whipped cream.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure that minicakes and dark beer is an appropriate breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79041
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that minicabs and dark beer is an appropriate breakfast.


They look like mini pancakes.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Pancakes with butter,syrup and top it off with whipped cream.


Mrs Eagle always puts whipped cream on her flapjacks as well, but me...I just can't get into that! That must be one of the ongoing mysteries of our relationship.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sour cream (with fruit), yes. Whipped cream, only if the cakes are crepes and they're for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Sour cream (with fruit), yes. Whipped cream, only if the cakes are crepes and they're for dessert.


But they do it at i-hop.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't go there.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83908
> 
> 
> View attachment 83909


Those pictures are so big I wish I could take a knife and fork to them and eat the pictures.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83921


I'd rather be eating inside by the cozy fireplace where it's warm.


----------



## Howard

That's much better.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's an especially scrumptious looking tray, Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's an especially scrumptious looking tray, Howard.


You have muffins, fruit bowls and I think that's orange juice.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83908
> 
> 
> View attachment 83909


Makes me wonder if I might be able to cajole Mrs Eagle into preparing waffles of a late morning breakfast/brunch!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84071


At The First Watch eatery they serve a surprisingly tasty turkey sausage gravy and biscuit plate that is shockingly light on the calories. It is my breakfast practically every time we stop in there! Yum.


----------



## Howard

This Breakfast Pizza looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84316


And don't forget the butter.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84556
> 
> 
> View attachment 84557
> 
> View attachment 84558


O'Brien potatoes, and soft boiled eggs? Add three or four Jimmy Dean sausage links and you have a very nice breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84726
> 
> 
> View attachment 84727
> 
> View attachment 84728
> 
> 
> View attachment 84729


Wow I like the way someone made that Snoopy.


----------



## Howard

How about a delicious BIG breakfast sandwich, Sarge? Eagle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84750
> 
> 
> View attachment 84751


The above looks like the breakfasts Mrs Eagle would prepare for me before she decided it was time to scub my waistline back to a 35" or 36" measurement. Alas, we are continuing to work on that.


----------



## Howard

What was your breakfast today, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What was your breakfast today, Sarge?


A banana and half an avocado--and two mugs of coffee.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A banana and half an avocado--and two mugs of coffee.


Lately I've been having cereal for breakfast and when I get to work I eat some more which is a small bag of tater tots from Burger King and coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84877


One can find a whole lot of love packed between the toasted halves of a sliced bagel! The local First Watch Eatery offers as fine a breakfast bagel sandwich as I have ever dived into! Your post may have inspoired me as to where the Mrs and I will eat breakfast this coming Sunday morning.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> One can find a whole lot of love packed between the toasted halves of a sliced bagel! The local First Watch Eatery offers as fine a breakfast bagel sandwich as I have ever dived into! Your post may have inspoired me as to where the Mrs and I will eat breakfast this coming Sunday morning.


Will it be an egg sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge

I had a fried egg on a cup of corned beef hash. I had forgotten how much I like corned beef hash.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I had a fried egg on a cup of corned beef hash. I had forgotten how much I like corned beef hash.


I love corned beef hash.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84971
> 
> 
> View attachment 84972
> 
> 
> View attachment 84973
> 
> View attachment 84974
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84975


What's a piece of chicken have to do with breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever you want. I like chicken for breakfast, especially fried and cold in the summer.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Whatever you want. I like chicken for breakfast, especially fried and cold in the summer.


I guess you could have chicken and waffles for breakfast, I've never had it before but I would like to try it one day.


----------



## Oldsarge

The way I understand it, chicken and waffles started in New York during the Harlem Renaissance. The jazz musicians would get out of the clubs in the wee hours of the morning and want something to eat. The restaurants thought that was too late for dinner (2:00 a.m.?) and too early for breakfast so they made up this combination of both. It was a complete hit. I don't particularly care for maple syrup on fried chicken but chicken gravy on waffles? Oh, yeah!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Chicken and waffles with maple syrup and a whole LOT of butter--and bacon.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85150
> 
> 
> Chicken and waffles with maple syrup and a whole LOT of butter--and bacon.


I thought that big glob was ice cream.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85150
> 
> 
> Chicken and waffles with maple syrup and a whole LOT of butter--and bacon.


Just looking at the picture above, I felt the blood thickening and slowing in my veins! Pull back the butter and pour on the chicken gravy, laced with a fair amount of pulled chicken Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85403


I miss having French Toast slobbered with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I always regretted the fact that no one in my family had a farm so I could spend summers there. Up at four, coffee at four-thirty, then chores, milking, stock feeding and then come in for breakfast around nine-thirty--like this!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I always regretted the fact that no one in my family had a farm so I could spend summers there. Up at four, coffee at four-thirty, then chores, milking, stock feeding and then come in for breakfast around nine-thirty--like this!
> 
> View attachment 85558


Wow, you've must've been pretty busy back then.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85574


Is that pork loin or chicken breast we see accessorizing those pancakes?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that pork loin or chicken breast we see accessorizing those pancakes?


Pork loin with corn cakes. Positively inspiring.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pork loin with corn cakes. Positively inspiring.


I swear I thought that said pork loin with corn flakes. 😆


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Twisted Bacon sounds like the name of a band.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85670


Are those blintzes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those blintzes?


Either a blintz or a crepe.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Either a blintz or a crepe.


Aren't a blintz and a crepe essentially the same thing, with a possible exception being the the crepes come from France and the blintz has Russian and Ukrainian roots? Also a crepe is cooked once and I think a blintz is generally cooked twice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Why would anyone cook a crepe twice? I don't know from blintzes.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Aren't a blintz and a crepe essentially the same thing, with a possible exception being the the crepes come from France and the blintz has Russian and Ukrainian roots? Also a crepe is cooked once and I think a blintz is generally cooked twice.


I thought blintzes were Jewish?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ashkenazi Jewish, from Russia and the Ukraine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85907
> 
> 
> View attachment 85908


I had that this morning but unfortunately I heated it up in the toaster.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I thought blintzes were Jewish?


One of the nice things about a “melting pot” nation, is we can enjoy all cultures (I had strawberry blintzes yesterday for a late breakfast).


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I had that this morning but unfortunately I heated it up in the toaster.


Howard, "Let go of my Eggo!" LOL. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> One of the nice things about a “melting pot” nation, is we can enjoy all cultures (I had strawberry blintzes yesterday for a late breakfast).


How were they?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> How were they?


I was traveling and stopped at a Ihop and they were great!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86086


All that protien....a good pre workout meal, for sure!


----------



## Big T

Good Friday-fasting day!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Good Friday-fasting day!


Oops....with breakfast but a fading memory, I guess this day will be a partial fast for me. Given my advanced age, I really should not be inadvertently treading on this pathway to Hell! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Just the essentials


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Just the essentials
> 
> View attachment 86155



Put the bacon on an egg sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, you _can_ have a salad for breakfast. It's a really good idea about August. Tomato, hard cooked egg, black sausage arugula, vinaigrette -- yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86167
> 
> 
> Yes, you _can_ have a salad for breakfast. It's a really good idea about August. Tomato, hard cooked egg, black sausage arugula, vinaigrette -- yummy!


Salad doesn't seem like a full breakfast to me, I think it needs a side dish like some hash browns and a side of waffles plus don't forget the coffee.


----------



## Howard

This morning my breakfast consisted an egg omelette with a few slices of honey turkey and mayo.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86167
> 
> 
> Yes, you _can_ have a salad for breakfast. It's a really good idea about August. Tomato, hard cooked egg, black sausage arugula, vinaigrette -- yummy!


Not a traditional breakfast, perhaps, but it strikes me as being well worth a try....one more of your recipes I have written down and will be subjecting to the ever reliable "Eagle's gut test" as the entree at a future breakfast!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Not a traditional breakfast, perhaps, but it strikes me as being well worth a try....one more of your recipes I have written down and will be subjecting to the ever reliable "Eagle's gut test" as the entree at a future breakfast!


But you need the carbs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Not necessarily. You can always have a sandwich for lunch so long as you get balance through day. It doesn't have to be in every meal.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Not necessarily. You can always have a sandwich for lunch so long as you get balance through day. It doesn't have to be in every meal.


You can always have a salad omelette if one wanted to.


----------



## Oldsarge

Blueberry croissant french toast casserole


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86305
> 
> 
> View attachment 86306


Float those iron skillet pancakes on a small sea of Maple syrup and we have the makings of a great breakfast!


----------



## Howard

Sarge, ever had The Burger King Breakfast Platter before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, ever had The Burger King Breakfast Platter before?


I never eat breakfast at fast food places unless I'm driving cross-country and I don't do that anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I never eat breakfast at fast food places unless I'm driving cross-country and I don't do that anymore.


However McDonald's sausage burrito breakfast is occasionally very tempting and Taco Bell now has a breakfast Big Box that I hope to someday try on for size! Perhaps diring this summers road trips to Michigan, Pennsylvania and South Carolina?  LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> However McDonald's sausage burrito breakfast is occasionally very tempting and Taco Bell now has a breakfast Big Box that I hope to someday try on for size! Perhaps diring this summers road trips to Michigan, Pennsylvania and South Carolina?  LOL.



I may one day want to have Burger King's breakfast platter and that platter comes with a variety of delicious stuff such as sausages, french toast or pancakes and hash browns.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I never eat breakfast at fast food places unless I'm driving cross-country and I don't do that anymore.


Ihop is decent for certain things (blintzes and pancakes), and I’m a Mickey D’s regular, but only for their black coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Across the Norther Tier there's a chain of coffee shops called Perkins. If I ever have to drive to Ontario, Canada again, that's my three meals a day all the way there and back. Reliable as Denny's and a whole lot better.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Across the Norther Tier there's a chain of coffee shops called Perkins. If I ever have to drive to Ontario, Canada again, that's my three meals a day all the way there and back. Reliable as Denny's and a whole lot better.


We have a Perkins about two miles from our home and it is excellent-breakfast or other! The chain is consistently great at their locations and definitely better than Denny’s.


----------



## Oldsarge

Their deep fried asparagus or green beans are most memorable.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Ihop is decent for certain things (blintzes and pancakes), and I’m a Mickey D’s regular, but only for their black coffee.



What do you like about their breakfasts?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What do you like about their breakfasts?


They’re always a bit different every time!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Across the Norther Tier there's a chain of coffee shops called Perkins. If I ever have to drive to Ontario, Canada again, that's my three meals a day all the way there and back. Reliable as Denny's and a whole lot better.


....and they serve pie with your breakfast. Pretty nice tradition,for sure!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What do you like about their breakfasts?


iHop's Poblamo pepper omelets are quite tasty. I also rather like their (I think it's called) California Omelet (eggs fortified with a bit of pancake batter, filled with spinach, avocado and Swiss cheese...and sausage on request.). It is at once both good for you and yummy.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ....and they serve pie with your breakfast. Pretty nice tradition,for sure!


But their muffins are even better!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> They’re always a bit different every time!


My Friend And I might go to I-Hop one day, maybe for breakfast or dinner in the near future if he wants to, I haven't had a big breakfast in quite some time.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> But their muffins are even better!


T, Can you remember a time when you went to Sizzler for the All You Can Eat Breakfast Buffets? 
Do they still have breakfast buffets anywhere these days?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> T, Can you remember a time when you went to Sizzler for the All You Can Eat Breakfast Buffets?
> Do they still have breakfast buffets anywhere these days?


Don’t think I’ve ever been to a Sizzler! When traveling a few years back, with my daughter and several of her friends, I took them to a Golden Corral for a breakfast buffet and it was pretty tasty!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever been to a Sizzler! When traveling a few years back, with my daughter and several of her friends, I took them to a Golden Corral for a breakfast buffet and it was pretty tasty!


I can't find any Golden Corral's near me there's one in The Tremont section of The Bronx.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I can't find any Golden Corral's near me there's one in The Tremont section of The Bronx.


You DO NOT want to go to a Golden Corral north of the Mason Dixon line! Yankees are pigs, unless you like the theatrics of pigs at a troff while you eat (dinner theater?). Southerners are more mannerly in their eating habits, but that only goes so far in making a buffet palatable!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
We pretty much gave up on buffet restaurants after the pandemic hit. Although there is a local oriental eatery called Buffet City that we have visited a couple of times recently. They require diners to don their masks when frequenting the buffet lines and provide rubber gloves to be worn during the process. Guess that is as safe as it's going to get in this day and age.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> We pretty much gave up on buffet restaurants after the pandemic hit. Although there is a local oriental eatery called Buffet City that we have visited a couple of times recently. They require diners to don their masks when frequenting the buffet lines and provide rubber gloves to be worn during the process. Guess that is as safe as it's going to get in this day and age.


Some have decent food, but many have too many patrons with piggish behavior! Years back, a boy, maybe 10 or so, took an item off the buffet, took a bite, found he didn’t like it and put it back in the serving dish. I told him that was not proper behavior, and with that instance we drastically reduced buffets except those with servers to place food on your dish.


----------



## Oldsarge

Haven't been to either an iHop or a Sizzler's in years. I'm not even sure where one would be, locally.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> You DO NOT want to go to a Golden Corral north of the Mason Dixon line! Yankees are pigs, unless you like the theatrics of pigs at a troff while you eat (dinner theater?). Southerners are more mannerly in their eating habits, but that only goes so far in making a buffet palatable!


Don't worry T, I'll stay where I am, I will never go to The Bronx or Brooklyn, so much stupid nonsense goes on over there someone is either shot or has gotten killed, both of them have become total crap holes.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Some have decent food, but many have too many patrons with piggish behavior! Years back, a boy, maybe 10 or so, took an item off the buffet, took a bite, found he didn’t like it and put it back in the serving dish. I told him that was not proper behavior, and with that instance we drastically reduced buffets except those with servers to place food on your dish.


I've noticed that people at buffet lines are big pigs, they'll load up their plates until there's no room on their plate for anymore food, and then they'll come back for 2nd's and even 3rd's.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I've noticed that people at buffet lines are big pigs, they'll load up their plates until there's no room on their plate for anymore food, and then they'll come back for 2nd's and even 3rd's.


.....but that is kind of the ie=dea at an "all you can eat buffet."


----------



## Big T

Way back when DW and I were first dating, maybe1976 or so, in our town a local steakhouse chain (The Arena, and there was one in State College, Eagle) opened and that was my/our first taste of a salad/food bar. Evidently I loaded my plate up too much for future DW as she purchased a jumbo size dinner plate for me so I would embarrass her or me. I got the message and practiced moderation thereafter.

Another time, she put what she thought were cherry tomatoes on her plate. Biting into it, she discovered it to be a hot pepper just as she spit/squirted it out of her mouth directly on me. 

Another time, while we were dining at an upscale place in San Francisco, I loaded up on what I thought were scallops. They turned out to be “heart of palm”. Not to embarrass DW (or me), I ate them all. Never thought something so dry and tasteless would be so gaseous!


----------



## Oldsarge

I went to a buffet at a hotel in Las Vegas one Safari Club Convention. One of the dishes tasted a little off and the next day on the flight home I got _so_ sick. Another reason I hate Las Vegas.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I went to a buffet at a hotel in Las Vegas one Safari Club Convention. One of the dishes tasted a little off and the next day on the flight home I got _so_ sick. Another reason I hate Las Vegas.



What did this Las Vegas buffet consist of?
Like what kinds of foods did they serve?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87071


I don't know about you but I think those pancakes need a glob of whipped cream or maybe maple syrup or maybe both.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87293


That's Breakfast? Looks like Lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's Breakfast? Looks like Lunch.


It has scrambled egg. It's breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87616
> 
> 
> View attachment 87617


Now that's a breakfast I can enjoy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87759


 😲 Wow, I wonder how that person was able to shape the eggs into hearts?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> 😲 Wow, I wonder how that person was able to shape the eggs into hearts?


Kitchen stores sell these metal or silicon forms you put in the pand and pour the raw eggs into and cook them in that shape. I've seen them in the shape of circles, bunnies and hearts. We have the circles for making our own egg McMuffin's at home.


----------



## Oldsarge

In Italy I was served a steak tartare with, instead of a raw egg yolk, a _fried_ egg yolk. Not the whole egg, just the yolk. I'd really like to know how they accomplished that. A deep-fat fryer?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> In Italy I was served a steak tartare with, instead of a raw egg yolk, a _fried_ egg yolk. Not the whole egg, just the yolk. I'd really like to know how they accomplished that. A deep-fat fryer?


Not sure how they managed that, but it sure sounds like a tasty gastronomical treat!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> In Italy I was served a steak tartare with, instead of a raw egg yolk, a _fried_ egg yolk. Not the whole egg, just the yolk. I'd really like to know how they accomplished that. A deep-fat fryer?


I don't understand how one can prepare a steak so early in the morning for breakfast?


----------



## Corcovado

Howard said:


> I don't understand how one can prepare a steak so early in the morning for breakfast?


I've never personally _prepared_ steak and eggs, but I've ordered it (and eaten it with gusto) for breakfast in a restaurant.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I don't understand how one can prepare a steak so early in the morning for breakfast?


Steak tartar doesn’t require any preparation, it’s just ground tenderloin served raw.


----------



## Howard

Corcovado said:


> I've never personally _prepared_ steak and eggs, but I've ordered it (and eaten it with gusto) for breakfast in a restaurant.


Maybe one day I would like to try a steak for breakfast, I've always associated steak with a lunch or a dinner but for me it's not considered a breakfast, where's the nutrition in it?


----------



## Corcovado

Howard said:


> Maybe one day I would like to try a steak for breakfast, I've always associated steak with a lunch or a dinner but for me it's not considered a breakfast, where's the nutrition in it?


Well steak and eggs is certainly not a every-day sort of breakfast, I'll agree to that. But many traditional breakfasts include eggs plus a meat such as sausage or bacon. This is like substituting steak for bacon or sausage. Steak & eggs is a menu item at Waffle House and Denny's, for example. Typically the cut of steak is not the highest and it is usually not a very large steak.


----------



## Oldsarge

My favorite meal of the day is breakfast--if someone else is cooking. On my own, it's a fueling stop. Coffee+something+more coffee. Today it was toast with peanut butter and banana. More and more I want a European river cruise with their sumptuous breakfast buffet. I wonder how soon I can swing one.


----------



## Howard

Corcovado said:


> Well steak and eggs is certainly not a every-day sort of breakfast, I'll agree to that. But many traditional breakfasts include eggs plus a meat such as sausage or bacon. This is like substituting steak for bacon or sausage. Steak & eggs is a menu item at Waffle House and Denny's, for example. Typically the cut of steak is not the highest and it is usually not a very large steak.


Maybe one day on my day off I would like to try a plate of steak and eggs at our local small diner with My Friend.


----------



## Howard

On my work days I have cereal and waffles but on my day off I have myself a big breakfast cause it's my day off and I can relax myself and enjoy my food longer.


----------



## Oldsarge

Definitely not kosher but very appealing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87931
> 
> 
> Definitely not kosher but very appealing.




And quite delicious.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87943


Aye? Now that looks to be a kosher breakfast sandwich... but, where's the fried egg?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

On the bottom, under the cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I still feel hungry after looking at all those breakfasts!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88152


The above looks a lot like the breakfast my brother in law enjoyed in London a week or so back, when he was following the Rolling Stones on their European tour. I can't claim to be a Stoner, but I sure do love a good breakfast!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88367


I bet I have the stomach to eat all those.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88367


A starter stack of blueberry pancakes....Yum!


----------



## Howard

Waffles with butter and syrup.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Waffles with butter and syrup.


This morning Mrs Eagle treated me with blueberry and walnut pancakes (one of each, but with two fried eggs as side kicks it was a filling breakfast, for sure.) Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, that reminds me to refresh my sourdough pot so I can make waffles tomorrow.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm, that reminds me to refresh my sourdough pot so I can make waffles tomorrow.


Can you make me a batch of waffles?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88421


Why do I still feel hungry?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88451


"Be still my heart!" Paraphrasing the great Ronnie Milsap, "I'm having night dreams about day things, at 0852 on this Saturday morn!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88561




That sandwich is right in my face.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88880


I hope that's fake snow Sarge, Why would you eat breakfast in the cold like that? You'll wind up with frostbite.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88999
> 
> 
> View attachment 89000


Lots of carbs in that there meal! Focus on the chicken, nibble on i waffle and then "Run Forestt, run!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the minimalist


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89455


That must be a breakfast burrito.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That must be a breakfast burrito.


Yup


----------



## Oldsarge

So is this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89463


Sarge, Why is there a frog next to the platter of breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Sarge, Why is there a frog next to the platter of breakfast?


He's making the comment.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> He's making the comment.


It looks like one of those food sculptures made out of something.


----------



## Oldsarge

Here he is at work.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89692


Now that is a meat lovers breakfast platter. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now that is a meat lovers breakfast platter. Yum!


A breakfast to set you up for a day's plowing--with mules!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89822


That looks like English Muffins with whipped cream?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89808


My Mom used to bake a pan or two of pecan rolls on the days she baked bread. It is hard to say which tasted better coming straight from the oven.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks like English Muffins with whipped cream?


Or a big ball of whipped butter.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or a big ball of whipped butter.




Now I'm feeling quite hungry for breakfast but thing is when I go down for breakfast before I head off to work I really don't want to eat so big or it'll wind up laying on me during work time hours.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89955


Like the light breakfast and love the spectacular view!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90011



A simple breakfast plate that is provocatively inviting! It's is, at times, all about presentation of the basics.


----------



## Oldsarge

Irish breakfast on a bun.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90287


I can remember having a great big, iced cinnamon roll for breakfast, but alas such seems to be but a fading memory...sad, but true!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I can remember having a great big, iced cinnamon roll for breakfast, but alas such seems to be but a fading memory...sad, but true!


I remember a half dozen doughnuts with butter. _Sigh_


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I remember a half dozen doughnuts with butter. _Sigh_



Doughnuts with butter? That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Doughnuts with butter? That doesn't sound good.


Dark chocolate covered cake donuts with butter? As I kid I loved them. Break the donut, put some butter on the broken end and stick in mouth. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Dark chocolate covered cake donuts with butter? As I kid I loved them. Break the donut, put some butter on the broken end and stick in mouth. Yum!


That might sound good to you but not to others.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90341


That's a good breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Doughnuts with butter? That doesn't sound good.


Try it with the "Old Fashioned' or cake donuts and definitely spread a bit of sweet cream butter on the next corn cake muffins you eat. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90384


I had waffles for breakfast but with just butter.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I had waffles for breakfast but with just butter.


Cinnamon muffin for me! Perfect breakfast for our home-wife eats the muffin bottom and I get the top!


----------



## Oldsarge

Grape-Nuts and strawberries--and coffee, of course.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Cinnamon muffin for me! Perfect breakfast for our home-wife eats the muffin bottom and I get the top!


What other flavors do you also like, T?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Grape-Nuts and strawberries--and coffee, of course.


I've had Grape Nuts before, tastes like you're eating gravel, Have you had Frosted Mini Wheats before?


----------



## Oldsarge

I never eat any sugar coated cereal. Bad for you!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What other flavors do you also like, T?


Blueberry, but cinnamon is my wife’s favorite.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Blueberry, but cinnamon is my wife’s favorite.


I love those chocolate chip muffins, those are delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I never eat any sugar coated cereal. Bad for you!


I know, back in my days our family used to eat sugared cereal almost all the time but now we have only healthy ones in our closet.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Grape-Nuts and strawberries--and coffee, of course.


My cereal options include Grape Nuts, Grape Nut Flakes and bite sized shredded wheat. Mrs. Eagle tells me I'm so sweet I don't have to have sugar added to my breakfast cereal.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cheerios are another good option.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My cereal options include Grape Nuts, Grape Nut Flakes and bite sized shredded wheat. Mrs. Eagle tells me I'm so sweet I don't have to have sugar added to my breakfast cereal.


This morning before starting work I took a look at the sodium content of Grape Nuts, I think its a bit high, I haven't had it in quite a while.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Cheerios are another good option.


What's your favorite flavor of Cheerios? I think I might have tried them all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's your favorite flavor of Cheerios? I think I might have tried them all.


 They come in colors? I like the original.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> They come in colors? I like the original.


A few that I can mention, Chocolate Peanut Butter, Banana, Apple Cinnamon, Honey Nut, Vanilla, Pumpkin Spice, Peach, Very Berry, Maple, Fruity And Blueberry ( sorry that's a lot)  
There are more but I will mention them some other time.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90462


I can still drream.....I hope?


----------



## ran23

For a while I used to snack on dry Cheerios-original.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> For a while I used to snack on dry Cheerios-original.


Cereal is always a good snack but sometimes it just needs milk.


----------



## ran23

I can't do milk, maybe chocolate chips.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> I can't do milk, maybe chocolate chips.


Coconut milk, perhaps?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I can't do milk, maybe chocolate chips.


Wow, I think you gave me a good idea.


----------



## Big T

Well someone has to bring this thread back to reality! I just had a healthy slice of sweet potato pie, with an unhealthy dollop of whipped cream! Perfect with black coffee!


----------



## Oldsarge

Breakfast pie season approaches, let us rejoice!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast pie season approaches, let us rejoice!


Give me blueberry pie or give me death! DW makes superb pie crusts! Great sweet potato pie, great peach pie and superb sweet potato. Middle daughter (an excellent baker) makes a great caramel apple pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

My favorite for breakfast is pumpkin but anything someone wants to provide is welcome. I simply have to figure out how to make a decent crust. This autumn is the time.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> My favorite for breakfast is pumpkin but anything someone wants to provide is welcome. I simply have to figure out how to make a decent crust. This autumn is the time.


I absolutely love pumpkin, probably my favorite, but our good Lord has chosen to punish that idolatry with horrible heartburn, just to remind me who’s the boss!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Well someone has to bring this thread back to reality! I just had a healthy slice of sweet potato pie, with an unhealthy dollop of whipped cream! Perfect with black coffee!


Shouldn't that be for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Breakfast pie season approaches, let us rejoice!


What's a good breakfast pie? I feel I should have that alone but then I still get hungry so maybe I should have a side dish too, I'm such a breakfast pig.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My favorite for breakfast is pumpkin but anything someone wants to provide is welcome. I simply have to figure out how to make a decent crust. This autumn is the time.


You could buy it at a supermarket.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I absolutely love pumpkin, probably my favorite, but our good Lord has chosen to punish that idolatry with horrible heartburn, just to remind me who’s the boss!


I love pumpkin pie but I would have to wait a few more months.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Shouldn't that be for Thanksgiving?


Howard, I’ll be 70 in September, and I ain’t waiting for annual Thanksgiving eating of pie! Now, turkey, that can wait.


----------



## Oldsarge

The best part of the turkey is the gravy. This year I'm buying multiple packages of turkey necks and making so much stock that I will be a boullionaire.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, I’ll be 70 in September, and I ain’t waiting for annual Thanksgiving eating of pie! Now, turkey, that can wait.


Happy belated birthday T, enjoy your pie.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The best part of the turkey is the gravy. This year I'm buying multiple packages of turkey necks and making so much stock that I will be a boullionaire.


I like gravy, I like it when it's not too salty like they have it in most fast food joints such as KFC or Popeyes.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Give me blueberry pie or give me death! DW makes superb pie crusts! Great sweet potato pie, great peach pie and superb sweet potato. Middle daughter (an excellent baker) makes a great caramel apple pie.


Pour a bit of milk over that big slab of deep-dish blueberry pie and you have quite a treat standing ready to be inhaled. Yum!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90512


May we assume the picture above is of a single serving? If so, could a third egg be included on my platter?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Pour a bit of milk over that big slab of deep-dish blueberry pie and you have quite a treat standing ready to be inhaled. Yum!


How about coffee?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about coffee?


I would enjoy drinking a mug of Joe, while enjoying at the milk sodden pie I scooped from the bowl.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> A few that I can mention, Chocolate Peanut Butter, Banana, Apple Cinnamon, Honey Nut, Vanilla, Pumpkin Spice, Peach, Very Berry, Maple, Fruity And Blueberry ( sorry that's a lot)
> There are more but I will mention them some other time.


Adult Cheerios.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Adult Cheerios.
> 
> View attachment 90607


I'll take a half dozen.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90577


The breakfast biscuit looks pretty darned tempting, compared to my cup sized bowl of steel cut oats.


----------



## Howard

I couldn't help myself so this morning before starting work I bought myself a half package of Apple Pie, maybe I'll have that for breakfast tomorrow morning, made sure to hide it from My Parents.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Cassy0110

I usually don't eat in the mornings, because don't have time, I like to sleep. So I always drink coffee when I get up, and I bought a coffee maker to make coffee very fast https://www.stayroasted.com/coffee-makers/ Cuisinart. It's very simple and quick and you don't need to jump through a burning hoop to make yourself a coffee.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90651


Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Blonde or Brunette?


Could be a redhead


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Could be a redhead


......or she could be bald. Who's going to notice? LOL!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90647


So that is how one sops up the yolk of a poached egg. Good to know! All these years I've been simply spooning it out of the intact portion of the shell. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Blonde or Brunette?


Does it matter?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ......or she could be bald. Who's going to notice? LOL!


I don't liike bald women.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Does it matter?


Nope.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90730
> 
> 
> View attachment 90731
> 
> 
> View attachment 90732
> 
> 
> View attachment 90733


 That looks like a breakfast buffet, what shall I take first?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks like a breakfast buffet, what shall I take first?


Yes


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90730
> 
> 
> View attachment 90731
> 
> 
> View attachment 90732
> 
> 
> View attachment 90733



A pictorial tribute to the most important meal of the day. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had a bowl of Frosted Mini Wheats for breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

It doesn't happen very often, but I will occasionally encounter a meal that I really don't care for and this morning was one of those occasions. I took Mrs Eagle out for breakfast at a local eatery and ordered a breakfast Chimichanga. My first complaint was that it came out not even remotely looking like a chimichanga, but rather more like an omelet, with the contents folded within a tortilla. The only contents of the thing that were cooked were the eggs and ground beef. The vegetables contained therein were served almost raw...not good at all! It is time to find another eatery to procur our breakfast(s). Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge

I had two eggs scrambled with sharp cheddar and luncheon ham. It turned out very nicely.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I had two eggs scrambled with sharp cheddar and luncheon ham. It turned out very nicely.


I continue to have Frosted Mini Wheats.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I continue to have Frosted Mini Wheats.


My breakfast this morning was a whole wheat bagel, lox and cream cheese. Can you believe it, the docs are now telling me the only bagels I can eat are whole wheat? I've got to find me some new docs! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> My breakfast this morning was a whole wheat bagel, lox and cream cheese. Can you believe it, the docs are now telling me the only bagels I can eat are whole wheat? I've got to find me some new docs! LOL.


Right!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My breakfast this morning was a whole wheat bagel, lox and cream cheese. Can you believe it, the docs are now telling me the only bagels I can eat are whole wheat? I've got to find me some new docs! LOL.


In our Family, we're trying to eat healthier and especially whole wheat things like breads, cereals and sometimes bagels too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had a egg on waffle sandwich this morning.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Note the total lack of kale.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91471
> 
> 
> Note the total lack of kale.


How is the steak prepared?


----------



## Howard

For breakfast I had a bowl of cereal with buttered toast before my doctor's appointment for later.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How is the steak prepared?


Broiled, from the look of it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Broiled, from the look of it.


I like it somewhat burnt.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91629
> 
> 
> View attachment 91630


That looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91765


I'll take 5 and you take 5.


----------



## Adventure Wolf




----------



## Oldsarge

Man, I was young enough to eat like that once. I need to write this down. Oink, oink, oink!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Man, I was young enough to eat like that. I need to write this down. Oink, oink, oink!



I love to eat a hearty breakfast in the mornings on my days off.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92328


Put another slice of bread on top and call it a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Put another slice of bread on top and call it a sandwich.


It is a sandwich.  There are two pieces of bread under the egg.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92452


Make mine a hot coffee cream and sugar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92603


I love those breakfast bowls.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92631


My Mother made homemade pancakes yesterday for today's breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93665


Wow, that looks so good.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93429


One of my employees brought me a pint a maple syrup for Christmas. Her family bottles and sells it, absolutely delicious! A bit thinner than commercial syrups, but much thicker than the fluid as collected straight from a tree.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> One of my employees brought me a pint a maple syrup for Christmas. Her family bottles and sells it, absolutely delicious! A bit thinner than commercial syrups, but much thicker than the fluid as collected straight from a tree.



What is the sodium amount on the bottle?


----------



## Howard

I had cereal and muffin.


----------



## Oldsarge

Real maple syrup has no peer. Sadly, the glycemic index is too high for me but back in the day we used nothing else,


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> What is the sodium amount on the bottle?


No sodium, refined directly from sap.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Real maple syrup has no peer. Sadly, the glycemic index is too high for me but back in the day we used nothing else,


Nothing wrong with an occasional treat, provided it doesn’t become a regular treat! When I was a young kid, we collected sap but hardly never enough to reduce to syrup. It was delicious to drink from the collector bucket.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> No sodium, refined directly from sap.


I think some maple syrups have low sodium content, Do you sometimes buy it from the bottle?


----------



## Howard

I made bacon and eggs, I cooked the bacon on the frying pan, but didn't cook it well enough, it's the bacon you buy at the supermarket with 350mg of sodium.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I think some maple syrups have low sodium content, Do you sometimes buy it from the bottle?


The bottle I received was made locally, very small batches and sold at their family farm. 

I’m really not one to stray into grocery markets and when I do, I rarely look at labels!


----------



## Oldsarge

This morning it was eggs Benedict. That's really an easy breakfast to make if you have the right equipment and materials at hand.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> The bottle I received was made locally, very small batches and sold at their family farm.
> 
> I’m really not one to stray into grocery markets and when I do, I rarely look at labels!


Some syrups have so much sugar in them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

